# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Lotta Henttala

## villef

Selini tuossa Paris-Nizzan aikana kertoi Lotan olleen pahassakin kolarissa Het-Volkissa..
Onko jollain tietoa, miten loppujen lopuksi kävi, onko ajokunnossa jo ja millaiset suunnitelmat loppukeväälle?

----------


## Jani Mahonen

> *Pyöräilijä Lotta Lepistö joukkokolarissa*
> 
> (17.03 20:06) Pyöräily Porilaisen Lotta Lepistön pyöräilyura belgialaisessa Royal Antwerp Bicycle Clubissa alkoi onnettomuudella. Viime sunnuntain kilpailussa syntyi heti alkumatkasta joukkokolari, jota Lepistö yritti väistää. Kaatuva pyöräilijä tönäisi hänet kuitenkin päin betoniporsasta. Seurauksena oli solisluun murtuma, joka leikataan tällä viikolla. Näillä näkymin Lepistö palaa Suomeen toipumaan ja matkustaa alkukesällä takaisin Belgiaan




http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/200...1_archive.html

Paranemisia!  :Hymy:

----------


## SalsaMisu

Höh - ei ole reilua että noin käy!  :Irvistys:  

*Lotta:* Sisua Sinulla tuntuu olevan aivan hillitön määrä, joten tästä nyt vain eteenpäin. Toivottavasti leikkaus sujuu hyvin ja toipuminen voi alkaa. 

Kära hälsningar,
Maarit

----------


## xs2jammu

Tässä Lotan blogi:

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/200...1_archive.html

Ihmettelin itse että tiedotusvälineet eivät kertoneet asiasta oikeastaan mitään, ei edes fillarilehden uutiset nettisivuillaan.

----------


## Pekka L

Kyllä on surkea juttu tämä. Eipä paljon käy kateeksi likkaa, eikä myöskään Jykää. Tytär lähtee yksin maailmalle ja heti kättelyssä käy noin, eikä pääse paikalle :Irvistys: 

Jos Lotta luet, niin pikaista toipumista sinne! Millakin oli tosi pahoillaan kun kerroin uutiset.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lotta soitti tuossa puoli tuntia sitten. Oli heräämössä ja tokkurainen. No kyllä uskon , että homma on hoidossa. Sanoivat lääkärin leikanneen Tom Boonenin samanlaisesta murtumasta.

Eli: Solisluu on poikki. Sama luu on mennyt aikaisemminkin ja ,koska luiden päät olivat kaukana toisistaan ehdotti lääkäri leikkausta.

Jos kaikki menee OK niin kolmen viikon kuluttua voi aloittaa ajamisen. Kisaaminen on sitten oma juttunsa.
Vielä ei ole päätöstä, tuleeko takaisin Suomeen nyt saman tien vai jääkö haistelemaan touhua. 

Itse en kyllä suosittele lentohässäkkää ennen kuin tikit on pois ja haava kiinni.
Mutta katotaan nyt.

JA KIITOS KAIKILLE JOTKA OLETTE OLLEET MUKANA TÄSSÄ. PUHELIN ON SOINUT AIKA PALJON JA VALITETTAVASTI EN IHAN KAIKKIIN OLE VOINUT TYÖN TAKIA VASTATA.

Eritysesti vielä Peter Selin. Viime syksynä kysyin häneltä neuvoa noissa ulkomaille lähdöistä ja hän on ollut hyvin kiinnostunut likan tekemisistä.

Mitä tulee fillari-lehden uutisointiin, niin eivät ole voineet uutisoida ,kun ei ole ollut tietoakaan.
Ajatuksena oli, että laitan sitten tulokset, mutta tässä kävi näin!!

----------


## Pikke

No onpa ikävä uutinen. Pikaista paranemista Lotalle ja koitahan Jykä sinäkin kotiporukan kanssa kestää, vaikkette pääsekään antamaan vierihoitoa.

----------


## villef

Solisluu ei mikään aivan kiva poikkinaisena ole, mutta hyvinhän nuo ammattilaiset kesällä ajavat vaikka keväällä luu poikki napsahtaisi..
Toivottavasti Lotta pääsee Belgiassa vielä jatkamaan tästä suoraan!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

No niin. Lotta sitten päätti jäädä Belgiaan. Aika paljon vaikutusta oli Salmenojan  Terhin ja Martikaisen Tommin meno samaan kämppään ensi viikolla. 
Kunhan saadaan kalustopuoli hoidettua niin eiköhän se siitä.

Voi olla jopa , että lepo voi tehdä hyvää. Kunto ei katoa mihinkään parissa -kolmessa viikossa. Sentään 6-vuotiaasta on reenattu.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Aika ripeeseen tahtiin Lotta palasi kehiin.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Aika ripeeseen tahtiin Lotta palasi kehiin.



Niinpä. Riskinsä siinä kyllä on. Ei saa kaatua nyt. Muuten se on aika hyvä. Lenkkiä pystyy ajamaan hyvin. 
Eli operointi kyllä lyhentää reenitaukoa jonkin verran. Mutta tietysti siinä pitää ottaa huomioon, ettei se ihan riskitöntä ole. Kaikki infektiot ym.No tämä kannatti, koska komlikaatioita ei tullut.

Itsellä aikanaan ,kun solisluu hajosi ja konservatiivisesti hoidettiin, niin kolmen päivän päästä yhdellä kadellä lenkki ajettiin. 
No oliko siinä järkeä? Ihan varmasti ei.

No toivotaan parasta.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Eka kisa ajettu kolarin jälkeen. Leikkavan kirurgin luvan likalta vaadin. Ja se saatiin. 
Hyvin paluu kisahommiin onnistui. Blogissa lisää jos kiinnostaa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.wielernieuws.be/wedstrijd...fmmj_2008.html

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.porintarmo.fi/pyoraily/

tuossa viimeiset kuulumiset

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

TUOTA TUOTA. Tänään Hollannissa 140 km kisa. Lotta ajoi koko kisan kärkiryhmässä. 3 km ennen maalia tyypillisessä paikanhakukähinässä 20 kpl kasa. Lotta tällä kertaa päälimmäisenä. etukiekko vääntyi, mutta sillä nilkutettiin maaliin.

Mitäs pitäis tehdä?
- Lisää jalkaa, jotta voi ajaa keulassa?
- Apupyörät?
- Epilepsialääkitys?

Ehdotuksia?? :Leveä hymy:  DD

----------


## SalsaMisu

> ...Mitäs pitäis tehdä?...



Siellähän tarvitaan ilmiselvästi tunkkipuolikasta! :Leveä hymy:  Isä-lepistö sinne keulille tuuppimaan muita likkoja sivuun - eikun vai pysykkönä lotan vauhdissa? :Kieli pitkällä:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kisamuuli

Hommaa Lotta Tatu paikalle pitämään sua pystyssä! :Hymy:

----------


## trauma

Jo Runeberg Vänrikki Stoolin tarinoissaan kirjoitti että "Von Döbeln ratsasteli aukkoja katsellen...". Tuo on silloin tällöin tullut mieleen kun loppuratkaisu lähestyy ja iso joukko on yhdessä.

Otaksun että olette jo pohtineet että mistä kohdasta porukkaa niitä aukkoja saattaa parhaiten löytyä. Tämähän on täysin tapauskohtaista ja reittiriippuvaista asiaa, mutta tuulen puolella porukkaa on yleensä harvemmassa, risteysajossa ketterän ei kannata riskeerata ulkokaarteeseen jne. 

Mutta enpä tiedä, näitähän sattuu.

trauma

----------


## tempokisu

> - Epilepsialääkitys?
> 
> Ehdotuksia?? DD



Rivatriilia vaan naamariin. Senjälkeen ei ainakaan harmita vaikka kisa ei sujukaan.

( oikeesti, on teilläkin jutut, ja murheet )

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

No kuusi kaatumista 3kk sisään, solisluu poikki, olkapää, polvet, lonkka ruvella,huuli halki. Tässä nyt mutama vamma. kalustopuolella etuhaarukka, kolme kiekkoa kahvat ym.
No eipä siinä kovin murhetta ole. Miten sen nyt sitten haluaa tulkita.

Mutta nämä jutut  Tempokisun mieltä kaihertaa, niin älä lue näitä. Sillähän siitä pääsee. Se oli nimittäin huumoria :Leveä hymy: .

Tosiasiasa se ajo siellä Belgiassa on aika moista hässäkkää. Paidasta revitään ym. Tilaa ei oikein ole. 150 kuskia tunkee kapealla tiellä. Väkisinkin kasoja silloin tällöin tulee. Ei voi mitään. Osassa aivan varmasti syytä myös Lotassa, mutta jos aikoo menestyä niissä loppukähinöissä niin pakko se on sekaan mennä vaan.
Toivottavasti tuuri paranee. Vauhti kuitenkin tällä hetkellä aika hyvää, joten kai tää tästä kääntyy.

----------


## tempokisu

> No kuusi kaatumista 3kk sisään, solisluu poikki, olkapää, polvet, lonkka ruvella,huuli halki. Tässä nyt mutama vamma. kalustopuolella etuhaarukka, kolme kiekkoa kahvat ym.
> No eipä siinä kovin murhetta ole. Miten sen nyt sitten haluaa tulkita.
> 
> Mutta nämä jutut Tempokisun mieltä kaihertaa, niin älä lue näitä. Sillähän siitä pääsee. Se oli nimittäin huumoria.
> 
> Toivottavasti tuuri paranee. Vauhti kuitenkin tällä hetkellä aika hyvää, joten kai tää tästä kääntyy.



 :Leveä hymy:  just tätä odotinkin sun sanovan. Mutta täältä katsottuna ja ...eihän tuossa nyt niin paljoo ole; ei ole mitään 3kk lepoa vaatinuttakaan vammaa.
Olkapäästä ei kaiketi mennyt supraspinatus poikki? Ai niin, sehän on vakavaa kun huuli halkeaa. ( mä oon just hampaiston leikkaukseen.. :Sarkastinen: )

Ajattelinkin että olit varmaan  :Leveä hymy: -merkillä aatellut huumoripuolta, mutta harvinaisen huonoa tuo lääkitys-juttu, sillä on oikeasti ihmisiä jotka tarvii lääkettä sairauden hoitoon. Toivottavasti tuo epilepsia-lääkitys ei tullut siittä logiikasta että epilepsia = ( joskus muinoin sanottu) kaatumatauti, ja siihen lääke tavallaan estää kaatumisia?? 

Vauhti on hyvää, joten --- mitä ihmettä vielä valittaa? Se hieman loukkaa niitä joilla on sen vauhdin ja muun kanssa ongelmia. Eikä meillä kaikilla ole edes huoltajaa/valmentajaa joka huolehtisi noinkin paljon. 

Tässä vain oli yksinkertaisesti sellainen asia, johon oli pakko vastata. Olet itsekin sanonut minulle jossain määrin ikävästi, että vähän tasataan..

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

No Tempokisua nyt ei kiinnosta kuin Tempokisu. Kilpasiskoista ei niin väliä. Vaihda nyt vaikka siihen Evilän polveen välillä. Sinä jauhat vuodesta vuoteen samaa vanhaa. Pikkuisen kyllä odottaisin lääkäriltä empaattisuutta. Joka kerta kun joku laittaa vammojanssa ja sairauksianssa esille niin Kisu pistää paremmaksi. Kyllä me vähemmälläkin uskotaan, että sinulla sairauksia on.

Ja totta kai minua kiinnostaa Lotan vauhti ja olen mielissäni jos sitä on. Sääli jos se nyt sitten Tempokisua loukkaa. En kyllä ymmärrä ,miten? Kisu on moneen kertaan sanonut ja kirjoittanut ajavansa vain omaksi ilokseen. Mitä väliä sitten sillä vauhdilla on?


No niin taas tämä todennäköisesti räjähtää ja topiikki menee poikki. Tempikisun osalta tämä riittää taas mun puolestani. Eikä sen höpinöihin kannattais ottaa koskaan mitään kantaan, mutta taas sorruin.

Jatketaan sitten taas kun on jotain kerrottavaa topiikin päähenkilöstä. PISTE SIIS.

----------


## tempokisu

Sun vaan pitää saada sanoa aina se viimeinen sana. Vähän tässä on naurettu, sulla on aika huonot hermot. Huonommat kuin mulla; taidat ottaa liian vakavasti vaikka sanoit että se oli vitsi minkä laitoit. 
Mutta nou hätä, en jaksanut ees lukea tuota sun vuodatustasi, ja moro muutenkin täältä.

----------


## Pekka L

Tempokisu on TASAN VIIMEINEN olio tällä foorumilla jolla on varaa sanoa KENELLEKÄÄN valittamisesta ja  lääkityksistä. Olkoon vaikka kuinka vitsiä. Jos omat viestit koostuu lähestulkoon pelkästään valittamisesta ja ruikutuksesta siitä miten sairaana taas ollaan.

Niin... olen paha ihminen kun näin sanon. Kisuhan opetteli kävelemään vielä joulukuun lopulla kun oli ollut NIIN sairas, että. Huhtikuun lopulla oli sitten 7000km fillarin mittarissa 2008. Sehän ei yhtään loukkaa oikeasti sairaita, eihän? Ei tietenkään. Keskiarvo 58km/päivä menee nyt tuosta vain, keneltä vaan, joka on ihan _ruippu ja voimaton_.

----------


## Teukka-74

Tapelkaa .Saatte banaania  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## no sign what so ever

Jospa nyt pidetään tää topikki ihan otsikkoon eli Lottaan liittyvänä, jooko? Itse kullakin on omat vaikeutensa ja tavoitteensa eikä liian herkästi kannata ainakaan tällä foorumilla ottaa niitä palkokasveja sinne sieraimiin. On vitsejä ja on vitsejä ja se, miten ne itse kukin tulkitsee on jo kokonaan toinen asia. Eri ajajat panostavat niin ikään eri tavalla, eri asioihin ja eri lähtökohdista käsin. Epäonnistumiset korpeavat varmasti kaikkia, etenkin nuorta urheilijaa, joka ottaa asiansa tosissaan, vai mitä?

Asiaan: toivottavasti tuuri paranee ja uskon, että noissa kisoissa paranee myös ajosilmä kaikin puolin joka tapauksessa, jolloin pahoja tilanteita tullee jatkossa vastaan ainakin hivenen harvemmin.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Jospa nyt pidetään tää topikki ihan otsikkoon eli Lottaan liittyvänä, jooko? Itse kullakin on omat vaikeutensa ja tavoitteensa eikä liian herkästi kannata ainakaan tällä foorumilla ottaa niitä palkokasveja sinne sieraimiin. On vitsejä ja on vitsejä ja se, miten ne itse kukin tulkitsee on jo kokonaan toinen asia. Eri ajajat panostavat niin ikään eri tavalla, eri asioihin ja eri lähtökohdista käsin. Epäonnistumiset korpeavat varmasti kaikkia, etenkin nuorta urheilijaa, joka ottaa asiansa tosissaan, vai mitä?
> 
> Asiaan: toivottavasti tuuri paranee ja uskon, että noissa kisoissa paranee myös ajosilmä kaikin puolin joka tapauksessa, jolloin pahoja tilanteita tullee jatkossa vastaan ainakin hivenen harvemmin.




Eipä tuohon juurikaan lisäämistä ole.

Tänään parempi päivä jo. Epävirallisesti sija 18. matka 80km ja aikaa alle 2h. Nytkin paukahti, mutta onneksi tällä kertaa selän takana. Joo ajosilmää voi aina kehittää ja osan kippamisista voi välttää. Kaikkia ei milloinkaan.

Toinen epäonnen soturi oli ja on Teemu Viholainen. Kaksi viikkoa sitten moottoripyörästä sinkosi kivi aiheuttaen hiusmurtuman sääreen (kumpi pohje- vai sääriluu, en tiedä). Nyt viivalla taas ja.. KUMOON. No tsemiä vaan jos nyt tänne sivuille eksyt!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Tänään 90 km kisa. Sija jälleen 18. Tai ei jälleen sillä virallisesti eilen 19. Myös tänään yli 40 keskarilla. Irtikin taas yritettiin muutaman kerran, mutta Lotta valittaa ettei nyt ole terävyyttä räjäyttää niin kovaa, että irti pääsisisi.
Pitäis pystyä ajamaan ihan maksimilla jonkun aikaa. Nyt pikkasen kuminauha olo.
No, ehkä jonain päivänä sitten. SIIS EHKÄ!

Ja niin kuin tuossa Porvoon topiikissa totesin, ajoi Ketosen Carina tänään todella Kovaa miesten joukossa. Olisi kova sana säädä hänet vaikka EM-kisoihin kaveriksi, mutta XC taitaa viedä voiton. Sääli maantiekuskien kantilta.

----------


## ilpokyllonen

Muuten hyvä, mutta sinne maantie EM kisoihin nyt vaan ei pääse kuin 86 syntyneet ja nuoremmat.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Muuten hyvä, mutta sinne maantie EM kisoihin nyt vaan ei pääse kuin 86 syntyneet ja nuoremmat.



Aha, joo mä luulin että se on naisille! Siis onko naisille myös se U23 sarja. MM.ssä käsittääkseni ei ole kuin pojille?

Ja Carinalla on MM-kisat samaan aikaan maastossa muutenkin!

Ja ketään siis ei ole valittu vielä, mutta toivossa eletään. Jos vaikka sais ajaa molemmat lajit. Mutta nähtäväksi jää.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## no sign what so ever

Euroopan pyöräilyliiton sivut osoitteessa www.uec.ch tietää seuraavaa:

Championnats d'Europe Europameisterschaften European Championships

3.-6.7.
Arona/Pettenasco/Stresa/
Verbania (ITA) 	Route Road Strasse U-23/Juniors
Associazione Ciclistica Arona
Via Matteotti 11
I-28041 Arona (NO)
Tel. +39 0329 44 33 330
Fax +39 0322 232 483
E-Mail: a.c.arona@alice.it

Käsittääkseni tuo jako, että EM:ssä ajavat vain underit ja junnut, on ollut voimassa jo useamman vuoden. MM:ssä taas ei ole naisissa undereita erikseen ainakaan toistaiseksi.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Joup ja kyllä mä Ilpoa uskoin. Ja taisi Lottakin mainita tästä. Minä taas sähläsin. Toisaalta asianhan voi myös ajatella niin, että mä arvion Carinan underiksi. Ja niinhän se olikin. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

Sijat 9. ja 13.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

Tällä kertaa sija 5. Mutta vaikka tuolla sulkevat tiet kisojen ajaksi niin joskus  sattuu sielläkin.Todella paha onnettomuus lähellä. Auto oli päässyt reitille sehlaamaan ja kun sitä ei tietenkaan kukaan osannut odottaa.

http://www.romsee-stavelot-romsee.be/2008/index2NL.htm   Siinä video ja tulokset

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.cku6.se/u6cycletour/index.htm

Mukavasti menee Ruotsissa Pasin enkeleillä. Joukkueena ajavat nyt hienosti. Team työstää hyvin yhteen.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.cku6.se/u6cycletour/index.htm

Alkaa tempokin jo pikkuhiljaa paranemaan. Annella hieman epäonnea, kun auto törttöili.

Pasin enkeleille joukkuehopeaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Vink:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Kiinnitin huomiota tuossa kuuden päivän aikana 16 vuotiaiden tyttöjen esityksiin. Sieltä on tulossa todella kovatasoinen poppoo tuleviin naisten koitoksiin.

Törmäsen Rosa nousi jopa palkintopallille. Myös muut joukkueessa ajoivat todella hyvin. Tulevaisuus näyttää valoisalta pitkästä, pitkästä aikaa.

Naisten elitessa maajoukkuuen ulkopuolella Virva Koski ajoi myös hyvin, samoin Miimu Paavola. Uusivirran Minnalta ajo sujui myös huomattavasti viime vuotta paremmin. Nyt ei tainnut henki topata niin helposti eli terveys on paremmalla mallilla?

EM kisathan menivät sitten Lotalta pieleen. No maaliin 39 92 lähtijästä eikä yksikään -89 syntynyt pääjoukossa. Joten ei nyt kuitenkaan päätä pensaaseen lyödä. Mäki ei vaan noussut niin kuin olisi tarvinnut.

Lisää tuolta
http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## Pekka L

Kuudes sija on loistava saavutus noin pitkässä etappikisassa, kun pienikin epäonni tiputtaa monta sijaa. Siitä on hyvä jatkaa. Monet keskenään vertailukelpoiset (tempo)tulokset on kuitenkin vuodessa parantuneet niin paljon, että tulevaisuus näyttää hyvältä. Samaa rataa vaan, niin vauhti riittää pian jo isoissakin ympyröissä.

Ja hienoa että lisää nuoria on tulossa. On noita ikäneitoja ihan riittävästi katseltu pallilla, uutta verta kehiin vaan :Hymy:

----------


## Kisamuuli

Onnea tytöt! on hienoa, että SUOMInaisetkin pärjäävät kansainvälisissä MAANTIEkisoissa! Tuolla maastopuolellahan sitä kunniaa on jo tullutkin :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## knapp

Kyllä se N-16 joukkueen meno näytti siltä että luulen että näistä tytöistä kuullaan vielä.

----------


## luonto

Onpas muuten harvinaisen söpö fillarimimmi

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Belgiassa vielä neljä kisaa. Eilen 18.
Tänään kisa Siinaissa ja sija 12. Oli  mukana irtiotossa ja napsi kiripisteitä, niin että siitä  2. josta pikkusen rahaa ja mahdottoman kokoinen pytty!

Mukaan lähti myös TuubaJussi Eskelinen . Eilen 22./110 joukossa. Tänään kumoon,mutta ei mitään loukkaantumista tms.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.bloggen.be/wielrennen/archief.php?ID=7278

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

Näin se sitten päättyi Belgian reissu tällä kertaa. 
Samoin kävi TuubaJussille, mutta hieman "softimmin".

Mä luulen, että jonkin verran auttaisi jossain tapauksissa, jos reenais XC.tä syksyllä kunnon maastossa. Ainakin pyörän käsittely paranis. Vaikka tällä kertaa oli iso kasa ja vaikea välttää. Mutta osan kyllä voi ,jos on hyvä pyörän hallinta.
Ja sitten pikkuveli saa opettaa yksipyöräisellä ajoa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

Tuossa viimeiset.

TuubaJussille luvassa myös erittäin mielenkiintoisia neuvotteluja jatkoa ajatellen. Jos vaikka pääsis rajojen ulkopuolella tuuppoomaan jossain vaiheessa hieman enemmänkin.!
Toivotaan parasta!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

No niin nyt yksi asia kunnossa. Ainakin valmentaja on Pro tasoa.

Kaikkea ei silti tuolta blogista kannata toistaa :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Pikke

Heh, vai että cyclocrossin ootte menneet ostamaan. Ihmeen kauan siihen meni.

*muistelee männävuosien puheluita* :Sarkastinen:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Heh, vai että cyclocrossin ootte menneet ostamaan. Ihmeen kauan siihen meni.
> 
> *muistelee männävuosien puheluita*



Jep, tulee mäkiharjoitteluun lähinnä. Tuolla Myöntäjän kohdilla on hyvä soratienousu, jonka oletettavasti tiedät. Ja tuo 5.5 Proo on kyllä liian hieno rospuuttokelille.

Mutta talvella, jos lunta tulee, niin myös pyörätiellä XC kone edelleen. Eli niistä ei luovuta ei ei.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Pikku vihjeenä....
> 
> CykloCross pyörä käyttöön vaan HETI off seasonin jälkeen (mun mielestä maaliskuuhun asti)- Hienoa. Sillä metsiin, poluille jne ajelemaan ja kun lunta ilmestyy niin sitkeesti vaan lumessakin pari kertaa viikossa "retkiä" joissa vauhdilla ei väliä ja muuta kellahtaminen lumeen silloin tällöin ihan hauskaa.
> 
> Ja yksipyöräinen - todella hyvä treeniväline koko talven vaikka missä. Tasapaino, tukilihakset, oma luottamus pyörän hallinasta.
> 
> Liian vähän kiinnitetään huomiota pyörän hallintaan yleisesti Suomessa. 
> Sille että silloin tällöin joutuu kolariin ei vaan voi mitään. Miten loukkaa itseään kolareissa on sit toinen juttu. Kun pyörä tuntuu alla samalta kun kiree nahkasormikas kädessä tai hyvät sisäpeli kengät jalassa niin nopeassakin tilanteessa pystyy ihan viimetipassa vältää, jos ei kolaria niin sen vakavia seurauksia.




Yksipyöräinen löytyy kyllä. Tosin 12- vuotias pikkuveli sillä pääasiassa ajaa. Pystyy muuten jonkin aikaa ajamaan sillä avorullien takarullien välissä.
Kyllä me Xc.llä viimeksi eilen mentiin oikein kunnon kivikkopätkää ja pitkospuita joilla ei nyt kyllä pysy, kun ovat jäisen liukkaat. Vanhoja sammaleisia kun ovat. 
Talvella, jos sellainen nyt tulee, ei metsässä sitten pääse ainakaan kovin monessa paikassa täällä päin.


http://www.sporttius.fi/index_tiedos...aily_kuvia.htm

Tuossa kuva yksipyöräisellä ajelusta. Vielä kun sais Lotan oppimaan saman.

----------


## Mikko

> Mutta talvella, jos lunta tulee, niin myös pyörätiellä XC kone edelleen. Eli niistä ei luovuta ei ei.



Miksi näin? Johtuuko jyrkkä mielipide CC:n talviominaisuuksista tiedosta vai oletuksesta.

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

> Miksi näin? Johtuuko jyrkkä mielipide CC:n talviominaisuuksista tiedosta vai oletuksesta.



Märällä ylämäkijäällä on mukavampaa 600 nastalla kuin 220 - ihan vain talvisen Herttoniemen lauantaiaamujen ajeluja sivusta seuranneena.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Miksi näin? Johtuuko jyrkkä mielipide CC:n talviominaisuuksista tiedosta vai oletuksesta.



No itse asiassa en c-c.llä juurikaan ajanut lumessa. Sen sijaan jäykällä maastiksella, jossa on ollut kapeat nastarenkaat, paljonkin. Kiemurtaa niin pirusti.
Auratulla kyllä pääsee, mutta jos taas on jäätä ja sen päällä vettä, niin se 600 nastaa on kova sana. Tällaista keliä meillä riittää.

Leveällä nastarenkaalla pääsee pehmeässä paremmin ja se taas ei Cycloon mahdu. Ihan tältä pohjalta olen järkeillyt vaikka kyllä viime talvena olisi päässyt c-c.lläkin lähes koko talven, kun ei lunta ollut.

Mutta nyt voi sitten molempia kokeilla. Veikkaan kuitenkin, että Yyterin hiekkapätkillä joilla me usein ajetaan se XC menee paremmin oli lunta tai ei, varsinkn kun alla on 2.2 tuumainen ja painetta 2 bar. 
Mutta pikkupakkasella aion itse "lainata" cycloa ja ajaa noita soratiepätkiä joita on tuossa ihan lähellä todella paljon. Siihen varmasti laite on kova sana. Samoin märällä jossa kunnon lokarit tekee ajamisesta hiukan inhimillisempää.

Eli molemmat pidetään! 

 Ja jos olisi lompsassa pitoa niin vielä täpärinkin hommaisin. Se olis hieno peli, mutta kallis ja pitäis ostaa 2.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/


Tässä hieman infoa nykymenosta.

Ja tuota edellistä viestiä kun vilkaisin niin... tuota tuota. 
Nyt mullakin on täpäri. Top Fuel 8. Ei olis saanut kahvipaussilla kaverin pyörää kokeilla.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Jos jollkulla on kiinnostusta niin sekä Lotan, että Bomanin Tiinan voi kuluvan viikonlopun aikana tavata. Fillarimessuilla TREKIN osaltolla.
Lotan vastuualueena on lasten pyörät.
Ehkäpä löytää itselleen apupyörät, niin  ei sitten ehkä konttaa ensi kaudella niin paljon :Leveä hymy: 

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Belgiassa on Lotan majapaikka taas seuraavat pari kuukautta. Kirjoitukset ohi ja todennäköisesti myös läpi.

Pari päivää sitten lähti ja ,kun oli kaksi tuntia istunut linja-autossa, soitti kotiin kertoen .
" Unohdin sitten kaikki kengät kotiin, pyöräilykengät löytyy, mutta muita ei sitten laukussa olekaan".
 Jaloissa pinkin väriset REINOT :Leveä hymy: . Eka kisa Ranskassa, joten Pariisin Cat Walkeilla jos näkyy reiskoja niin.....

Ja tässä vähän tarinaa


http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/



http://www.noormarkunkuntoutus.fi/index.php?pinc=3

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Eka kisa takana. Aloitus siis Ranskassa. 30 km likka ajoi kärkiryhmässä ja kävi jopa keulilla. Sitten takarengas puhki. Huoltoautonumero 17 ja aika kauan sai odottaa. Sitten huoltoauto hoisi likan porukkaan takaisin ja saman tien kun se oli mennyt taakse, Lotta huomasi, että kiekko oli jäänyt hankaamaan. Uusi pysähdys. Sitten 60 km tempona niin, että joukosta pudonneita tuli aina mukaan.
Maali 20 likan porukassa ,mutta kärki tietenkin ennen.

Aloitus siis parempi kuin vuosi sitten ja aika valoisalla mielellä sieltä soiteltiin. Oli hirveän innoissan kun pääsi ajamaan Jeanne Longon peesiin.

----------


## Halonen

Ei kai vaan pakannut sitten viime tipassa kamoja??

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Ei kai vaan pakannut sitten viime tipassa kamoja??



Miten niin, meidän Lottis on aina ajoissa liikkeellä :Leveä hymy: 

Tässä vähän tarinaa

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/


Kohtuullisesti on kausi käynnistynyt.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6uRajr4vGQ


Sunnuntaina naiset ajavat tuon nousun. Saas nähdä, pääseekö Lotta ylös.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

LOTTA KISAN 7. En voi edes uskoa tätä. Kisassa kuitenkin kovia ammattikuskeja.

No joo isä keuhkoo :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Halonen

Ylpeä pitää ollakin.

Juttua kisasta odotellessa...

----------


## Jari Wiksten

Tietoja kisasta ja video maaliintulosta löytyy täältä:

http://www.prijsstadroeselare.be/eng...hp?pagina=home

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.prijsstadroeselare.be/ind...pagina=uitslag


Tuossa tulokset. Sija tarkentui ollen 8.. 
Emma Johansson oli 5. ja hän oli Pekingissä hopealla ?

159 lähti, maaliin n.60

Viivalla Venäjän, USAn, Britanian ja Norjan maajoukkueet sekä Cervelo, High Road ym.

Minä en oikeasti usko tätä!!

----------


## NoNo

Kovasti onnea. Älä Tunkki liikaa "keuhkoa" kun olet vielä toipilaana :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Perola

Onnittelut myös täältä hienosta suorituksesta :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/


Eilisestä hieman omaa näkemystä kisasta ja hieman tulevasta.

Ja kiitos monista yhteydenotoista. 
Selinin Peter soitti aamulla ja kysyi ensinmäiseksi. " Oletteko ymmärtäneet, kuinka kova juttu tämä on?". Hän oli selannut koko tuloslistan ja sanoi, että todella kovia nimiä on jäänyt taakse.
Itse en kaikkia edes tuntenut, mutta kun hän luetteli meriittejä niin olihan siellä kaikenlaista mestaruus ym titteliä.
Joka tapauksessa tämä tarkoittaa, että HYVÄNÄ päivänä pysyy mukana kovassakin seurassa ainakin tällaisissa maastoissa. Jotkut 10 km nousut ovat vielä ehkä liian kovia mäkityttöjen iskiessä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.gracia-orlova.cz/index.php?id=3&ln=en


Tuollaista tsekeissä tänään. Lotan kanssa äsken puhuin ja hän sanoi, että raskain päivä ikinä.  Hän ajatteli ,ettei se mäki lopu koskaan.
Sivulta pääsee tuloksiin myös. Kovaa sakkia kärjessä.
Tavoitteena ajaa vielä huomenna limiitissä perille (12%) ja sitten lauantain kortteleissa yrittää jotain.

Aika kovaa hommaa. Ensin Roeselarin jälkeen kaksi päivää väliä ja sitten autossa 1400km ja siitä melkein saman tien viivalle. 
No tämä kisa ei ole todellakaan mikään pärjäämisen paikka vaan haetaan kovuuttaa myöhempiä vuosia silmällä pitäen.

----------


## BadRobot

Upeasti on Lotta ajanut,ennakkoluulottomasti,toivotaan ettei joudu kasoihin ja kaudesta tulisi ehjä. Onnea kisoihin!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.gracia-orlova.cz/gracia/s...a_2009_2et.pdf


Tänään vaihteeksi lipat. Kurvissa pyörä alta oman ajovirheen vuoksi. Maaliin kuitenkin limiitin puitteissa. 
Huomenna aika-ajo, johon ei kovinkaan paljon voi panostaa, kun ei ole muuta kuin maantiepyörä alla. Illalla sitten korttelinomainen kisa, jossa saumaa voisi jopa olla.

Mutta aika lailla on porukka räjähtänyt. Ei mitään massakirejä todellakaan.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lotalla eilen ongelmia maantieajossa. Reitti oli helppo, mutta likalla ei pysynyt sisällä mikään vaan kaikki, mitä oli lounaalla syöty ,tuli ulos. Ajamisesta ei tullut oikein mitään. Sääli sillä tosiaan pahin oli jo takanapäin. 
Syy joko 
a) joku pöpö, sillä oksentelu jatkui vielä 2 h kisan jälkeen
b) Kun ongelmia on ollut tuon ylös tulon kanssa niin siihen on lääkitys. Se pitäisi ottaa tyhjään vatsaan ennen ruokailua tai hieman ennen kisaa. Nyt ajoitus tunnin päästä ruokailusta. Voi olla ettei imeytynyt sitten mikään? Tähän asti lääke on toiminut, mutta nyt oli kaksi starttia samana päivänä ja väli ruokailuun aika lyhyt.
c) Nestehukka
No oli mikä oli, ensi kerralla pitää tehdä toisin.

Aamun aika-ajo meni hyvin vaikka ajettiin siis tavallisella pyörällä. Ajoi kuulemma MARTIKAISTA. Mitä sitten lieneekään. :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://picasaweb.google.com/rabcladi...89362339420866


Muutamia kuvia. Osa jopa onnistuneita.

----------


## luonto

Go Lotta, Go Lotta!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.icwnoord.nl/omloop/index....d=34&Itemid=40



Hiukan jäi tänään kaivelemaan viimeinen kilometri, jossa pikkuisen nojailua ja sitten liian taakse jääminen. Lotan kova kisakumppani Isabelle Söderberg oli kolmas. Roeselaarissa 9. eli juuri Lotan takana. U6 kisassa on monta monituista kertaa kiritty yhteen. N. 2/3 Isabelle on vienyt.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/



Tarinaa kisoista

Ja kyllä siitä likasta näköjään ylioppilaskin tuli vaikka aikoinaan itse hiukan epäilin ja lupasin vetäistä suuren rastin ulkoseinään, jos lakki tulee. Oli nimittäin melko huoletonta meininkiä yläasteella tuo koulu. No paljon kyllä petrattu. Harva numeroitaan lukiossa nostaa.
Mutta meillä Porissa on kyllä ollut erittäin hyvä urheilulukio, joka suhteessa.

 No kai se on sitten vedettävä se rasti. Jos maalilla vetää niin voi olla aika tiukassa kahitiilessä. Mahtasko likka hyväksyä ilmatointiteipillä tehdyn :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Apina selästä. :Leveä hymy: 


http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/


Nyt on vaihteeksi se hetki ,että pitää koota itsensä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/


Tuossa hieman raporttia. Ei kovin hyvää.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

> http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> Tuossa hieman raporttia. Ei kovin hyvää.



Kai sitä pitäisi lepäillä vähäsen.
21. kesäkuuta kulki ja nyt ei niin onko kunto menossa yli tai mennyt jo.
Ei nuori jaksa huippukuntoa pitkään ylläpitää. Kai se yo-kirjoittaminenkin on jonkinlainen stressi ollut. :Sekaisin: 
Kunto ylös ja paino alas- kuulostaa todella tuhon tieltä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Kai sitä pitäisi lepäillä vähäsen.
> 21. kesäkuuta kulki ja nyt ei niin onko kunto menossa yli tai mennyt jo.
> Ei nuori jaksa huippukuntoa pitkään ylläpitää. Kai se yo-kirjoittaminenkin on jonkinlainen stressi ollut.
> Kunto ylös ja paino alas- kuulostaa todella tuhon tieltä.



Totta, kuulostaa minustakin. Ja jollain tasolla meni yli. 
 Kuitenkin pari viikkoa on nyt levätty. Ja nyt on ajettu muutama peruslenkki matalalla teholla ja yritetään rakentaa taas.
Itse asiassa vaikuttaa hiukan paremmalta jo nyt. Samalla sitä painoakin tippuu. Parista kilosta on kyse. Ei mistään suuremmasta.
Siinä käy helposti levätessä, että jatkaa samlla syömisellä vaikka kulutus on vähentynyt.

----------


## hannupulkkinen

Urheilijalla se levossa kerääntyvä paino on lähinnä nestettä ja suolistomassaa.
Se lähtää kyllä pois itsestään. Syömistä ei kyllä saa samalla vähentää kun hartoittelua lisää tauon jälkeen. Erityisesti nuorten naisten kanssa kannattaa olla melko varovainen tuon painontarkkailun kanssa. Ei saa kyllä luoda sellaista kuvaa, että bodyimage jotenkin vahingoittuisi. Muutaman kilon painonvaihtelu kuuluu urheilijan elämään.
Nimim. Valmentajana kerran hiihtäjätytyön isän kanssa oikeasti asiasta tapellut.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Urheilijalla se levossa kerääntyvä paino on lähinnä nestettä ja suolistomassaa.
> Se lähtää kyllä pois itsestään. Syömistä ei kyllä saa samalla vähentää kun hartoittelua lisää tauon jälkeen. Erityisesti nuorten naisten kanssa kannattaa olla melko varovainen tuon painontarkkailun kanssa. Ei saa kyllä luoda sellaista kuvaa, että bodyimage jotenkin vahingoittuisi. Muutaman kilon painonvaihtelu kuuluu urheilijan elämään.
> Nimim. Valmentajana kerran hiihtäjätytyön isän kanssa oikeasti asiasta tapellut.



En väitä vastaan. On minullakin ollut pari valmennettavaa tyttöä joita olen saanut nienonmaan patistaa syömään.

Tallipäälikkö kuitenkin on hieman eri mieltä, mutta eiköhän tämä tästä. Nyt näyttäis kuitenkin siltä, että on viisasta jättää etappikisa Ranskassa väliin ja keskittyä harjoitteluun.
Pitää myös tsekata labrat.
Kyllä se ajaminen oli jo sellaista väkisin menoa SM kortteleissa, mutta ajateltiin sen johtuneen kylmästä. Porvoo meni vielä mutta sitten tökkäsi.
Leposykkeet ovat alhaalla. Kisassa nousee sykekin, mutta voima puuttuu. Ei lihastasolla ongelmia todennäköisesti.

----------


## trauma

> En väitä vastaan. On minullakin ollut pari valmennettavaa tyttöä joita olen saanut nienonmaan patistaa syömään.
> 
> Tallipäälikkö kuitenkin on hieman eri mieltä, mutta eiköhän tämä tästä. Nyt näyttäis kuitenkin siltä, että on viisasta jättää etappikisa Ranskassa väliin ja keskittyä harjoitteluun.
> Pitää myös tsekata labrat.
> Kyllä se ajaminen oli jo sellaista väkisin menoa SM kortteleissa, mutta ajateltiin sen johtuneen kylmästä. Porvoo meni vielä mutta sitten tökkäsi.
> Leposykkeet ovat alhaalla. Kisassa nousee sykekin, mutta voima puuttuu. Ei lihastasolla ongelmia todennäköisesti.



Pistänpä vähän tuumintaa omasta kokemuksestani. Tiedä vaikka olisi jotain samankaltaista...

Mulle tapahtui pari vuotta sitten kesä-heinäkuun vaihteessa selkeä kunnon romahtaminen. Alkukausi oli (minun asteikolla) tosi hyvä, heinäkuulta lähtien ei päässyt yhtään mihinkään. Leposykkeet ja yleinen vireys ja sen semmoset oli kunnossa, mutta kaikki PK:ta kovempi ajaminen oli jotenkin ihmeellistä. Ei päässyt yhtään mihinkään, mutta ei myöskään normaalilla tavalla ruvennut väsyttämään. Eli intervalleja ajaessa pyörä ei kulkenut, mutta niitä olisi kuitenkin pystynyt ajamaan tuntitolkulla. Kisassa muiden takarenkaat rupes katoamaan nenän edestä kauemmas ilman että kunnolla edes hengästyin. Olo oli kaikenkaikkiaan vähän sellainen että ajaminen ja harjoittelu ei juuri tuntunut missään, tuntui yhdentekevältä että oliko käynyt ajamassa 3 tuntia vaiko ei.

Kun sitten analysoin tilannetta, niin yksi mahdollinen romahtamisen syy paikantui minullakin voimapuolelle. Lopetin tuolloin punttitreenin kokonaan toukokuun alussa, ja on täysin mahdollista että pari kuukautta mentiin aiemman treenauksen voimalla, mutta voimat vain sitten hiipuivat. Sen jälkeen olen pitänyt huolta että tulee vähintään kerran viikossa käytyä punttisalillakin. Jalkoja en kisakaudella hirveästi rassaa, mutta jonkin verran kuitenkin.

Toinen romahduksen aiheuttaja saattoi olla määrällisesti liian kova harjoittelu ja sen aiheuttama ylirasitustila helmi-maaliskuussa. Tuo on kuitenkin vähän hankala selitys, koska alkukausi sujui hyvin.

Jostain luin tarinaa (en muista nyt mistä, mutta ei se minusta mikään huuhaajuttu ollut) että ihminen jaksaa keskittyneesti harjoitella ja kilpailla 6 kuukautta kerrallaan. Oman kunnon romahtaminen tapahtui täsmälleen 7 kuukautta sen jälkeen kun olin aloittanut keskittyneen ja säntillisen ja kuntotasoon nähden kovan harjoittelun. Olenkin nyt pyrkinyt varsinkin henkisesti siirtämään varsinaisen harjoittelun alkua joulukuun alusta eteenpäin jotta vielä elokuussakin olisi kintuissa vipinää.

Niin ja kisakauden jälkeen lepäilin ja rupesin hiljalleen ajamaan pelkkää PK:ta. Lokakuulla alkoi sitten tuntua taas hyvältä.

trauma

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Pistänpä vähän tuumintaa omasta kokemuksestani. Tiedä vaikka olisi jotain samankaltaista...
> 
> Mulle tapahtui pari vuotta sitten kesä-heinäkuun vaihteessa selkeä kunnon romahtaminen. Alkukausi oli (minun asteikolla) tosi hyvä, heinäkuulta lähtien ei päässyt yhtään mihinkään. Leposykkeet ja yleinen vireys ja sen semmoset oli kunnossa, mutta kaikki PK:ta kovempi ajaminen oli jotenkin ihmeellistä. Ei päässyt yhtään mihinkään, mutta ei myöskään normaalilla tavalla ruvennut väsyttämään. Eli intervalleja ajaessa pyörä ei kulkenut, mutta niitä olisi kuitenkin pystynyt ajamaan tuntitolkulla. Kisassa muiden takarenkaat rupes katoamaan nenän edestä kauemmas ilman että kunnolla edes hengästyin. Olo oli kaikenkaikkiaan vähän sellainen että ajaminen ja harjoittelu ei juuri tuntunut missään, tuntui yhdentekevältä että oliko käynyt ajamassa 3 tuntia vaiko ei.
> 
> Kun sitten analysoin tilannetta, niin yksi mahdollinen romahtamisen syy paikantui minullakin voimapuolelle. Lopetin tuolloin punttitreenin kokonaan toukokuun alussa, ja on täysin mahdollista että pari kuukautta mentiin aiemman treenauksen voimalla, mutta voimat vain sitten hiipuivat. Sen jälkeen olen pitänyt huolta että tulee vähintään kerran viikossa käytyä punttisalillakin. Jalkoja en kisakaudella hirveästi rassaa, mutta jonkin verran kuitenkin.
> 
> Toinen romahduksen aiheuttaja saattoi olla määrällisesti liian kova harjoittelu ja sen aiheuttama ylirasitustila helmi-maaliskuussa. Tuo on kuitenkin vähän hankala selitys, koska alkukausi sujui hyvin.
> 
> Jostain luin tarinaa (en muista nyt mistä, mutta ei se minusta mikään huuhaajuttu ollut) että ihminen jaksaa keskittyneesti harjoitella ja kilpailla 6 kuukautta kerrallaan. Oman kunnon romahtaminen tapahtui täsmälleen 7 kuukautta sen jälkeen kun olin aloittanut keskittyneen ja säntillisen ja kuntotasoon nähden kovan harjoittelun. Olenkin nyt pyrkinyt varsinkin henkisesti siirtämään varsinaisen harjoittelun alkua joulukuun alusta eteenpäin jotta vielä elokuussakin olisi kintuissa vipinää.
> ...




Jotain tuonkaltaista nyt on. Itselle valitettavan tuttua, mutta työssä käyvänä ja ylitöitäkin ajoittain tekevänä on muutenkin vähän väsy olo koko ajan.
Keväällä jostain syystä on aina kulkenut paremmin kuin kesällä. Olen pikkuisen koettanyt systeemejäkin muuttaa, mutta eipä tuo ole tehonnut.

Tänään Lotalla oli vielä kisa Belgiassa, jossa piti katsoa tilannetta. Pääjoukossa pystyi ajamaan, mutta kunnon vetoa ei ole. Rengas hajosi ja lopetti kisan koska huoltoa noissa kaupunkikisoissa ei ole.
Tehtiin päätös tulla nyt välillä suomeen kolmeksi viikoksi. Sitten katsotaan uudelleen.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/


Tämän viikonlopun oli tarkoitus herätellä vähän nukuksissa olevia lihaksia. Aika hyvin onnistuikin.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/


Positiivista on , että nyt tuntuu kunto löytyvän . Paikalla olleet kertoivat, että ajo oli aktiivista ja irtiottoon pyrittiin.
Loppukirissä Virva haistoi erittäin hyvin Ellun takana parhaan paikan, jossa tulla. Tärkeä taito tämäkin ja sitten oli voimia painaa rinnalle ihan lopussa.

Tuossa kuva viimeisestä kaarteesta, josta voi homman todeta. Hyvä kuva muutenkin Jarkolta taas kerran.

http://picasaweb.google.fi/velokatti...24663964545698

----------


## tempokisu

> Kai sitä pitäisi lepäillä vähäsen.
> 21. kesäkuuta kulki ja nyt ei niin onko kunto menossa yli tai mennyt jo.
> Ei nuori jaksa huippukuntoa pitkään ylläpitää. Kai se yo-kirjoittaminenkin on jonkinlainen stressi ollut.
> Kunto ylös ja paino alas- kuulostaa todella tuhon tieltä.







> Itse asiassa vaikuttaa hiukan paremmalta jo nyt. Samalla sitä painoakin tippuu. Parista kilosta on kyse. Ei mistään suuremmasta.
> Siinä käy helposti levätessä, että jatkaa samlla syömisellä vaikka kulutus on vähentynyt.



Anteeksi että kommentoin, mutta kun asia niin läheisesti koskettaa. 
Juuri noin kuvittelin nuorempana, että ei voi syödä kun ei kerta kulutakaan samanlailla. Koska tässä kyseessä ei liene mikään pitempi pakkolepo vamman takia, normaalisti voi ja pitää syödä. Muuten käyp niin että entistä "heikommin" eväin jatkuu harjoittelu, ja siittä se kierre lähtee..

Kunto ylös ja paino alas ei vain kuulosta vaan nimenomaan on se tuhon tie. Lottahan on hoikka, joten ei mitään stressiä mahdollisesta painonnoususta. Edes parista kilosta. Mitä nyt olen seurannut, kova kisakausi on ollut kaikenkaikkiaan, joten pakkohan siinä on lepoa ja keveempää harjoittelua välissä olla. 

... :Nolous:  paitsi että itselläkin semmoista mentaliteettia että "hieman" tuntuu syylliseltä syödä jos ei ole ns. töitäkään tehnyt, eli ei ole käynyt lenkillä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Anteeksi että kommentoin, mutta kun asia niin läheisesti koskettaa. 
> Juuri noin kuvittelin nuorempana, että ei voi syödä kun ei kerta kulutakaan samanlailla. Koska tässä kyseessä ei liene mikään pitempi pakkolepo vamman takia, normaalisti voi ja pitää syödä. Muuten käyp niin että entistä "heikommin" eväin jatkuu harjoittelu, ja siittä se kierre lähtee..
> 
> Kunto ylös ja paino alas ei vain kuulosta vaan nimenomaan on se tuhon tie. Lottahan on hoikka, joten ei mitään stressiä mahdollisesta painonnoususta. Edes parista kilosta. Mitä nyt olen seurannut, kova kisakausi on ollut kaikenkaikkiaan, joten pakkohan siinä on lepoa ja keveempää harjoittelua välissä olla. 
> 
> ... paitsi että itselläkin semmoista mentaliteettia että "hieman" tuntuu syylliseltä syödä jos ei ole ns. töitäkään tehnyt, eli ei ole käynyt lenkillä.




On tuossa totuuden siemen aivan varmasti ja itse asiassa teksti kunto ylös/paino alas jälkeen tultiin Suomeen takaisin hakemaan ainakin sitä kuntoa. Ensin ajateltiin jäädä Belgiaan.

Mutta täysi totuus on myös ,että meillä molemmilla. Minulla ja Lotalla on tahtonut se paino hiukan nousta kilpailukaudella reenikaudesta.
Se on asia, johon pitäisi keksiä jotain järkevää ratkaisua.
Joskus tuntuu siltä, että kun kisoissa elimistö on kovilla ja sitä stressiä on sitä kautta, elimistö huutaa koko ajan syömistä.

Harjoituskaudella ei siis mitään ongelmaa ole Lotalla. Meikäläiselläkin paino on alempi vaikka on se viime vuosina aika ylös noussut jos vertaa triathlonaikaan kokonaisuudessaankin.

----------


## tempokisu

Pientä painonvaihtelua; mutta tarvitseeko siihen löytää "ratkaisua"? Vaikka en näistä ravintoasioista paljoakaan tiedä, jos elimistö huutaa ruokaa ja nälkä on, niin ...kannattaa kuunnella sitä elimistöä. Mun mielestä. 
Kaiketi nämä(kin) asiat ovat yksilöllisiä. 
Itsellä kuitenkin jos paino putoaa kovasti alle 50kg, sen huomaa ettei jaksa. Mieluummin valitsen sen jaksamisen; enkä usko että se teidän, ja minun liikuntamäärällä nyt pääsee kovin paljoa nousemaan?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/



Kisat pikkasen siirtyivät. Ei "possu"flunssaa kuitenkaan?

----------


## Johan Moraal

Anteeksi OT:ta mutta onnittelut iskälle. Taisi eilen laittaa kaikki kiertäjät pesuun. Joko pitää avata oma ketju :Leveä hymy: ?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Anteeksi OT:ta mutta onnittelut iskälle. Taisi eilen laittaa kaikki kiertäjät pesuun. Joko pitää avata oma ketju?



Mikä ettei. Ei vaan itte kehtaa :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Totta puhuen Lasse Torpon reittiennätys on 2.16 parempi. Viime vuonna ihmettelin kovin, kuka tämä mies oikein on. Enää en ihmettele. ISM ykkönen ja todella kovia suorituksia muutenkin.

----------


## Sidi2

> ... paitsi että itselläkin semmoista mentaliteettia että "hieman" tuntuu syylliseltä syödä jos ei ole ns. töitäkään tehnyt, eli ei ole käynyt lenkillä.



Lenkillä sitten voi sitten syödä 5ml hunajavettä niin jaksaa taas.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/


Vaikka sais kyllä hiukan useammin päivittää. Olen hiukan sitä mieltä ,että jos blokia pitää niin kerran/vko. Oli sitten poikaystävä kylässä tai ei :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lotta ajoi Zwevegemin ( en ole ihan sata nimen oikeellisuudesta) kisan tänään. Sija joko 10 tai 11 ja yksi välikirin voitto. Nyt alkaa jo pikkuisen valoa näkyä. Niin se irtiotto? Missi tuli taas kun oli juuri juomassa. NO tämä on tätä. Tuolla niitä irtiottoja tulee koko ajan ja koskaan ei voi tietää, mikä pitää. Jokaiseen ei yksinkertaisesti pysty.
Tai tietysti joku pystyy, mutta aika harva.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

"nii siis olin just sillon ottaas juomapulloo ja tiputin sen ja sit meinasin ajaa kirkon seinää päi ku joku tuli vähä lähelle"

Että tällee. Belgia taitaa olla katolinen maa. Mitäköhän olis pappi tuumannut luterilaishyökkäyksestä  :Leveä hymy: 

Sille sattuu ja tapahtuu joo.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Tänään Zonnebegessä sijoitus oli 4. Löytyihän se kunto vihdoin viimein.

----------


## tempokisu

> Lenkillä sitten voi sitten syödä 5ml hunajavettä niin jaksaa taas.



No tämä nyt tänne oli laitettu...niin pieni kommentti tulee. Anteeksi. 
En ole siis oikeasti tuota kokeillut, talvilenkeillä vaan ei janota. 
Huomannut, että puuro miehen/naisen/kisun tiellä pitää.  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/


Ettei vaan huoltopojilla olisi osuutta asiaan :Leveä hymy:

----------


## trauma

Hahaah. Huoltopojat on tainneet päästä blogiin kiinni. Äärimmäisen reisikästä puhetta  :Hymy:  . Ja ettei jopa huoltopojillakin olisi onnistunut juomapulloon tarttuminen...

trauma

----------


## lynxlynx

> Hahaah. Huoltopojat on tainneet päästä blogiin kiinni. Äärimmäisen reisikästä puhetta  . Ja ettei jopa huoltopojillakin olisi onnistunut juomapulloon tarttuminen...
> 
> trauma



 Sinä sen sanoit, tosin eihän tuossa jutussa tosin mainita huoltopojat kuin 6 kertaa ja reidet 3-kertaa.. Sopiva muki ja pullokin mainitaan..
Tunkin veikkailuihin arvaan että keppiä, tai sitten porkkanaa.. :Sekaisin:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/


Turkulaisttain ensi mä hämmästysi sit mää kummastusi ja sit hekästysi.

onk tua ny laitta olenkka.  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## trauma

Aika norjat reidet tälläkin kertaa  :Hymy: 

Norjassa on muuten aika hyvä kirimies. Ja Tanskassa hyviä vuorikauriita.

Oisko muuten tuosta Tanskasta yhtään mitään muuta sanottavaa?

Ja korostan, huom korotstan, että Amsterdamissa, siis Armstrongistanissa, kannattaa käydä ainoastaan näyteikkunoita katsomassa. Ainoastaan siis. Ja korotstan.

Ja sekin kyllä kiinnostaa että millä juomapulloilla tekstit muuttuu reisi-pitoisiksi ja norjankielisiksi?

trauma, rakas lukija.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

Armeijaan? Hmmm, huonetta kun katsoo hmhmhm :Leveä hymy:  Res ylikessuna sanoisin: Kaappi ja punkka räjäytetään päivittäin. Mikäli nyt nykyään sellaista saa tehdä äidin pikku possuille :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J T K

Hyvin se vetää kipeydestä huolimatta...tai sen vuoksi  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

Mutta jos joskus voi sanoa sairauden tulevan sopivan ajankohtaan niin nyt sitten. Mieluummin nyt kuin kesällä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## Soolo

Kiitos TunkkiPuolikas Lotan päivityksistä, aina kiva lukea. Paljon tsemppiä ensi kaudelle!  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

Edelleenkö?

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/


Pari vuotta on ollut vatsaongelmia. Kisoissa ei tahdo neste pysyä sisällä ja ylävatsaoireita on ollut. Heliko löytyi labrakokeissa (näytteestä siis). Päivän asiaa pähkäiltiin. Viikon päästä pitäisi lähteä Canarialle. Kuuri loppuu juuri silloin.
Mitäköhän se tekee vastustuskyvylle, kun hevoskuuri syödään. Toisaalta ei voi syksyynkään asiaa jättää, kun oireita on.
Päätettiin hoitaa homma saman tien. Toivottavasti kerralla tuubiin!!

----------


## lynxlynx

> http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> Pari vuotta on ollut vatsaongelmia. Kisoissa ei tahdo neste pysyä sisällä ja ylävatsaoireita on ollut. Heliko löytyi labrakokeissa (näytteestä siis). Päivän asiaa pähkäiltiin. Viikon päästä pitäisi lähteä Canarialle. Kuuri loppuu juuri silloin.
> Mitäköhän se tekee vastustuskyvylle, kun hevoskuuri syödään. Toisaalta ei voi syksyynkään asiaa jättää, kun oireita on.
> Päätettiin hoitaa homma saman tien. Toivottavasti kerralla tuubiin!!



 Hyvä että löytyi, ja heti hoitoon. Itse kun en tiennyt / tajunnut hoitoa hakea, niin puhkaisi lopulta pohjukaissuolen.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

Reeniä. Jotain 2200 kilsaa tuli. Yhtenä päivänä 204, jossa kokonaisnousua 3600 m (Gran Canaria ympäri). Mutta olisitten löysiäkin kaksi 1-2 h,n.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Kontrollissä käyty viime viikolla. Nyt testin tulos negatiivinen. Aika kauan vatsavaivoja oli tuon kuurn jälkeen. No ei liene ihme. Oli ne vaan niin suuret annokset, että olisi hoitunut neljän ihmiset poskiontelotulehdukset samalla annoksella.
Nyt tilanne jo parempi.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Näytttää olevan lähes aina sama lärvi viesteissä :Leveä hymy:  No enivei.
Likka painaa nyt Benidormissa, jossa Chebicin ydinjoukko on myös. Lenkkiseuraa on saatu myös Korhosen Heljästä, Miettisen Riinasta, Salovaaran Heinistä ym. :Hymy:

----------


## Kosti K.

No laitetaas toisenlainen lärvi tähän väliin.  :Hymy:  On ollut todella mielenkiintoista lueskella kuulumisia sekä blogista että tästä ketjusta. Toivottavasti kirjoituksia ilmestyy myös jatkossa.

Pieni idea: Voisiko jatkossa linkittää suoraan siihen blogimerkintään, johon viitataan? Helpottaisi vaan ketjun lukemista jälkikäteen. Ei muuta, kiitos!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> No laitetaas toisenlainen lärvi tähän väliin.  On ollut todella mielenkiintoista lueskella kuulumisia sekä blogista että tästä ketjusta. Toivottavasti kirjoituksia ilmestyy myös jatkossa.
> 
> Pieni idea: Voisiko jatkossa linkittää suoraan siihen blogimerkintään, johon viitataan? Helpottaisi vaan ketjun lukemista jälkikäteen. Ei muuta, kiitos!



http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

Joo pitää Lotallta kysyä, miten se käyännössä tehdään. tse olen täysin kädetön näissä hommissa. 

Nyt kuitenkin menee suoraan viimeiseen.

Likalla oli todella kivaa Chebiciläisten kanssa. Tämä kyllä tuli moneen kertaan ilmi.

----------


## viller

Esim näin: http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/201...-aika-kun.html

Linkki löytyy viestin lopussa olevaa kellonaikaa klikkaamalla.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lotan kausi avattu. Kova kisa sillä 130 lähtijän joukosta putosi puolet alkumatkalla. Lotta mukana viimeiselle kilsalle, jossa joukkokolari. Kumoon meni Lottakin, mutta ei mitenkään loukannut itseään ja maaliin ajoi. Sellainen pehmeä otatus maahan. Jalkaa on kuitenkin kohtuu hyvin.

P.S kiitti vinkistä

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/201...on-ajettu.html

----------


## Jack Boy

*LOTAN TEAM* *AJAJAT*

ALAERTS INGE BEL -1989, Aune Karin SWE-1975, Ei Oman Lien BEL -1985.

Buysse Anja BEL 1969, DE NYS Sofie BEL 1985, LEENKNEGT Liliane BEL 1978.

LEPISTÖ Lotta FIN-89. SHERIDAN Serena NZL-80, STAES Veronigue BEL-89

THONON Marie-Pierre BEL 1991, van der Velden Dorien BEL 1991, 

VANDEN Brande Edith BEL 1982, VANDERMEULEN Cindy BEL 1980,

VERHERSTRAETEN Karen BEL 1991, Verstraete KATJA BEL 1990.

Linkistä lisää.

http://women.cyclingfever.com/team.h...eam_idd=NzQ4NQ==

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> *LOTAN TEAM* *AJAJAT*
> 
> ALAERTS INGE BEL -1989, Aune Karin SWE-1975, Ei Oman Lien BEL -1985.
> 
> Buysse Anja BEL 1969, DE NYS Sofie BEL 1985, LEENKNEGT Liliane BEL 1978.
> 
> LEPISTÖ Lotta FIN-89. SHERIDAN Serena NZL-80, STAES Veronigue BEL-89
> 
> THONON Marie-Pierre BEL 1991, van der Velden Dorien BEL 1991, 
> ...



KIITOS JASKA! Sinä se vaan jaksat aina olla hengessä mukana. Osaan kyllä antaa sille arvoa!!!

----------


## erkkk

Näyttää kuva liian pieneltä niin kaivoin vähän isomman. 

Ajajien infot ja kuva löytyy ihan tallin kotisivuilta. Lotan infot oli aika vajaat, mutta sentään linkki blogiin löytyi. http://www.rabcladies.be/pagina3.html

----------


## Tourist

Lotan tiimikaveri belgialainen Edith Vanden Brande on mielenkiintoinen tapaus. Han ajaa RABC:n lisaksi Veltec Grandfondo tiimissa cycloja. Edith voitti viime vuonna La Marmotten ajalla 7h 2 min ja voitti myos Otztäler Radmarathon ajalla 7h 53min taman lisaksi pari muuta pienempaa cycloa. 

Edith ja pari muuta Veltecin kuskia oli pari viikkoa sitten turisti tapahtumassa (Omploop van de Voerstreek) Belgian ja Hollannin rajalla (Amstelin maisemissa) ja yritin hetken aikaa roikkua heidan takapyorassa mutta ei toivoakaan etta pystyisi ylamaessa seuraamaan.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Roeselare ajettu- Lotta lähti kisaan hiukan toipilaana sillä perjantaina oli vatsatauti. Muutama tunti oksentelua joka tyhjensi kropan.
168 lähtijän joukosta sijoitus jossain 50 paikkeilla (täysin mutu juttu). Suuri nippu tippui jo ekalla 40 km.llä jossa mentiin sivariin.Pikkukierroksille ei enää päästetty heidän 30 ryhmäänsä.
Alku tahmeaa, eka nousu kuulemma aivan hirveä, mutta sama toistamiseen meni helposti ja edellä menijöitä tuli napsittua.
Kisa oli vasta toinen. Ehkä niitä nyt vaan pitää ajaa lisää.

----------


## Jack Boy

25.04.2010 - 149 deelneemsters / osallistujat - 78 opgevers / abandoners - Gestart: 149 - Aangekomen: 71
Gemiddelde 37.442 km / h - afstand: 135,5 km - Cat. WE 1.1

Lataa resultaat Prijs Stad Roeselare 2010

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> 25.04.2010 - 149 deelneemsters / osallistujat - 78 opgevers / abandoners - Gestart: 149 - Aangekomen: 71
> Gemiddelde 37.442 km / h - afstand: 135,5 km - Cat. WE 1.1
> 
> Lataa resultaat Prijs Stad Roeselare 2010



Eipä löydy. Ilmeisesti ne jotka eivät pikkukierroksille päässet laitettiin DNF.ksi.
No ei onnistunut viime vuoden sijan 8 parantaminen. 
No kyllä se tästä lähtee vielä. Tuo vatsaongelma oli vain ohimenevä, ei siis liity aikaisempaan helikojuttuun. Tänään nousi mäki jo paremmin, mutta reenit on reenejä. Kisassakin pitää nousta.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Hieman olen pohtinut noita mahajuttuja. Veikkasen Jussilla oli yhteen aikaan melkoisia ongelmia myös. Samoin muistaakseni Vastarannan Jukalla.
Lotalla siis oli heliko,joka on melko tavallinen bakteeri suomalaisilla vatsassa. Osa saa oireita, osa ei.
Jostain luin, että suurin osa saa sen vanhemmiltaan. Nyt vain on niin, että meillä kummallakaan vanhemmista sitä ei ole. Molemmat on tähystetty ja koepalat otettu. Vaimolla särkylääkkeet tekivät vatsahaavan ja minulla oireita stsessin vuoksi aikoinaan.

Mistä lie tullut sitten Lotalle. Mene ja tiedä.

----------


## Samuli

> 25.04.2010 - 149 deelneemsters / osallistujat - 78 opgevers / abandoners - Gestart: 149 - Aangekomen: 71
> Gemiddelde 37.442 km / h - afstand: 135,5 km - Cat. WE 1.1
> 
> Lataa resultaat Prijs Stad Roeselare 2010



Tuolla pari photoa kisasta. http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/4th...eselare/photos

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lotta ajoi tänään 1.1 kisan Luxemburgissa. 180
lähti ja 60 maaliin. Kisaan kuului kymmenen pikkukierrosta ,jossa jyrkkä 600 m nousu. Muutaman kerran porukassa ja sitten keulaporukasta tippuminen. Viimeiselle kierrokselle ei päästetty. Nämä ovat siis MC tason kisoja. Rabc,sta ajoi yksi maaliin sijalla n.40.
Itse Lotta totesi, ettei ole vielä tarpeeksi kovuutta.

----------


## Pirkka

Lotta tänään Tampereella Pyynikin ylämäessä Rosendahl GP:ssä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Niin Lottis kolmas Saksassa kriterium-kisassa. Siis 1 km rataa 42 km. Oli voitossakin kiinni,mutta liian kaukaa avasi kirin. Johti muutamalla metrillä vielä hiukan ennen maalia, mutta "hyytys"
Palkinnoksi hiukan rahaa ja välikireistä 2 kg salamimakkaraa. Taitaa tulla DH kuski jos ei tallin kanssa jaa niitä :Leveä hymy: 

kaksi lepoa teki ihmeitä sillä tuo Rosendahl oli kyllä murheellinen esitys tytön omastakin mielestä. Mutta Kortteli toki sopii paremmin kuin mäet. Eli tekemistä riittää, mutta nautitaan nyt tästä.


http://www.staubwolke-refrath.de/hom...nen&nav=rennen


Tuollaisen linkin löysin. Liekö oikea sillä lähtölistassa ei nimea ole,mutta komennuskin tuli päivää ennen.
Tuloksia ei vielä ole.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Tallikaveri Serena Uudesta Seelannista sai vielä Pekonia, joten nyt tytöillä on yhteensä 7 kg liharuokaa. "JAA JAA Bratwurst Shaisse "sano Henttalan Joonas, kun viime vuonna EM-kisoissa Saksalaisia tempokuskeja kateltiin  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## J T K

> Niin Lottis kolmas Saksassa kriterium-kisassa.



Hyvältä kuulostaa, hienoa että alkaa nassahtelemaan  :Hymy: .





> Palkinnoksi hiukan rahaa ja välikireistä 2 kg salamimakkaraa. Taitaa tulla DH kuski jos ei tallin kanssa jaa niitä



 :Leveä hymy:  :Hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lotta Belgiassa kolmas. Maali ylämäessä ja kiriksi meni. Nyt näyttää jo oikeasti hyvältä. Toissapäivänä oli salamia palkintona. Nyt olutta. Alkaa olla pöytä katettu :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/201...jan-takaa.html

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lotta viides Belgiassa. Mukana Cervelon kuskeja. 21 jaksoi maaliin. Jostain tuollaisesta voisi yrittää tuloksia.
Kelly Druits.topsport vlaanderen, La pizet


http://cyclingnews.nu/uitslagen/2010...21-05-2010.pdf

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Saksassa tänään 5. Yksi omasta tallista oli neljän irtiotossa joten pääjoukon kiriä sitten vain otettiin.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://sport.err.ee/index.php?0&popup=video&id=9916


Nappiin meni. Kisan kakkonen ja huonolle ei hävinnyt, koska voittaja on ollut ykkönen myös Giron etapilla.

----------


## luonto

Todella hienoa, GO LOTTA!  :Cool: 


Millä pyörällä nti Lepistö ajelee?

----------


## geeni

> http://sport.err.ee/index.php?0&popup=video&id=9916



Pitäiskö Lotan vähän harjotella tuota samppanjan suihkuttelua  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## J T K

Hienoa, onnittelut!

----------


## luonto

> Pitäiskö Lotan vähän harjotella tuota samppanjan suihkuttelua




 :No huh!:  :Sarkastinen:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Todella hienoa, GO LOTTA! 
> 
> 
> Millä pyörällä nti Lepistö ajelee?



Trekillä kaikki muut paitsi tallin kisat tuolla Belgiassa. Siellä talli ajaa Scotilla.

Joo samppakaljan avaus oli aika :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Viikkotempo 10 km (mun mittarilla 10, GPS miesten mukaan 9.85)

Matti Manninen 13.15, Joni Loukkola 14.03, Jyrki Lepistö 14.05, Lotta Lepistö 14.27, Jukka Rintala 15.23, Jarno Stenroos 15.37....

Lotta on ajanut tempopyörällä tätä ennen verran, Eipä muuta.


Mutta spekulaatiot SM temposta ovat turhia sillä tällä hetkelle ei likka ole sitä ajamassa vaan etappikisaa Hollannissa. Mutta koitan ylipuhua sen.

Reitistä sen verran, että Eskelinen on ajanut sen noihin Masan aikohin silloin, kun voitti ylivoimaisesti SM kultaa 23 -ikäisissä ja ajoi Ruskolla 12.55.
Reitti on tasainen ,mutta lähes aina sivutuuli mereltä päin. Niin tänäänkin.

----------


## Pekka L

http://gallery.me.com/jukkapr#100773

Hieno 13 kuvan kuvasarja Porvoon loppukiristä, kuvasta 0109-->
Siinä ei oo muille kuin jämäsijoja jaossa kun Lotta lähtee :Hymy: 

Suorituksesta 10- 
Syy: näyttää liian helpolta.
Irvistys vaatii vielä muutaman vuoden lisätreeniä jos tunkin tasolle aikoo päästä. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> http://gallery.me.com/jukkapr#100773
> 
> 
> 
> Suorituksesta 10- 
> Syy: näyttää liian helpolta.
> Irvistys vaatii vielä muutaman vuoden lisätreeniä jos tunkin tasolle aikoo päästä.






Miten nii :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lotta on mukana etappiajoissa Hollannissa. Sijoituksesta ei mitään käryä vielä. Maailiin ajoivat klo 22  ja siitä heti kampille nukkumaan.Tänään olisi ollut yksi lähtö jäljellä. Yöllä kuitenkin korva ja kurkku kipeäksi. Siellä on isäntäperheessä myös tautia liikkeellä.  Se sitten siinä tällä kertaa. Toivottavasti menee nopeasti ohi ettei tarvi jättää SM kisojakin väliin.

----------


## ilpokyllonen

[QUOTE=TunkkiPuolikas;]
Tuloksia löytyy ainakin Hollanin liiton sivuilta. Eka etapin voitti Kirsten Wild ja Lotta oli 108. ero 6 min 57 sek.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

[QUOTE=ilpokyllonen;1422921]



> Tuloksia löytyy ainakin Hollanin liiton sivuilta. Eka etapin voitti Kirsten Wild ja Lotta oli 108. ero 6 min 57 sek.



Ok 180 kai lähti. Lotta yritti ajaa ylhäällä ,mutta sanoi ,että oli kyllä todella raskasta eikä normiolo ollenkaan. Mäkeä kun ei ollut niin olis pitänyt sopia.  No onneksi Masa paikkas, ettei nyt päivä täysin hukkaan mennyt

http://picasaweb.google.com/saaremaa...05792464237730

Ajattelin ensin ottaa tuikun murheeseen, mutta nyt se meneekin toisissa merkeissä. Vähän jo ajattelin, onko tehty jotain pieleen, mutta nähtävästi ei.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Kuumetta tai lämpöä 37.5 koko päivän. Huomenna matkustus kotiin. Ei kivaa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://picasaweb.google.com/PHPyykon...49278247203922

Jaa ,että minä huudan meillä. Vaimo tuossa :Leveä hymy: 
SM korttelista otettu.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Ei kulje 200 m, ei 3 km, eikä erä. Taas ollaan notkahdustilanteessa ,joka säännöllisesti näyttää osuvan tähän vuodenaikaan. Pitää miettiä, miten sen vois välttää. Syksyä kohden on aina myös päästy takaisin. No ehkä nytkin.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.sportsites.be/sasspurters...gdames2010.pdf



Hyvin onnistui tällä kertaa. Ihan huippusijoituksen mahdollisuus (kymppisakkiin) kaatui tönimiseen loppukiriissä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lotta ajoi tänään mäkietapin. Sijoitus 120/180. Oli suoritukseen tyytyväinen. Huomenna 17 km aika-ajo ja lauantaina paremmin hänelle sopiva etappi. Kisaa johtaa Muuan Grete Treier. Tuttu Rattarallista.

----------


## villef

> Lotta ajoi tänään mäkietapin. Sijoitus 120/180. Oli suoritukseen tyytyväinen. Huomenna 17 km aika-ajo ja lauantaina paremmin hänelle sopiva etappi. Kisaa johtaa Muuan Grete Treier. Tuttu Rattarallista.



Grete oli tämän vuoden Girossa 13. ja parhaalla etapilla 7.
Ihan hyvin, kun ajattelee että koko perhe ajoi Italiaan ja takaisin pikkubussissa, jossa myöskin olivat koko 10-päivän kisan ajan. Nuorin lapsi vuoden vanha..

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.cyclesport.se/nyheter.asp...atnamn=Senaste



Viidellä tytöt ajoivat aika-ajon. Anne joutui aamulla auton kolhimaksi reenilenkillä. Rystynen murtui. Ei tarvi hävetä, ei ollenkaan. Reitti oli todella raskas ja neljällä mentiin yli 30 kilsaa,

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/


Uintiryhmään on taas menossa syksyllä. Ei mitään lajin vaihtoa vaan on todettu, että kun on niissä ollut niin se fillarikin kulkeen. Eli otetaan taas mukaan sitäkin.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Ranskassa etappiajoissa nyt. Tänään samalla ajalla voittajan kanssa maaliin. :Hymy:  Ei jalka silti kovin hyvältä tuntunut. Neljä päivää jäljellä. Aamulla 100 km maantietä ja illalla tempo.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tro...tage-1/results

Tuossa eilinen
Tämän päivän 100 km samalla tavalla. Temposta ei vielä ole kuulunut.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tro...tage-2/results

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lotta tuli yöllä kipeäksi ja keskeytti. Kämppäkaveri teki eilen samoin ja flunssassa myös. Ei voi mitään.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

Päivitystä. Aika rankkaakin.

----------


## dirtyrider

> http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/
> 
> Päivitystä. Aika rankkaakin.



Niin mielenkiintoista luettavaa kuin onkin, heitän tähän väliin käytännön seikan. Tuon sivun fontin voisi vaihtaa toiseksi tai kasvattaa kirjaimien väliä tms. Tuo kirjaimet tuntuvat sulautuvan yhdeksi massaksi, kiitos paksun fontin, mikä tekee tekstin aika epäselväksi. Väliotsikot on aivan selkeitä, mutta onkin tehty eri fontilla. Testattu FF:lla ja IE:lla.
Pahoittelen offtopic, jatkakaa..  :Hymy:

----------


## AnttiH

> tuon sivun fontin voisi vaihtaa toiseksi tai kasvattaa kirjaimien väliä tms. Tuo kirjaimet tuntuvat sulautuvan yhdeksi massaksi, kiitos paksun fontin, mikä tekee tekstin aika epäselväksi.



+1

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Niin mielenkiintoista luettavaa kuin onkin, heitän tähän väliin käytännön seikan. Tuon sivun fontin voisi vaihtaa toiseksi tai kasvattaa kirjaimien väliä tms. Tuo kirjaimet tuntuvat sulautuvan yhdeksi massaksi, kiitos paksun fontin, mikä tekee tekstin aika epäselväksi. Väliotsikot on aivan selkeitä, mutta onkin tehty eri fontilla. Testattu FF:lla ja IE:lla.
> Pahoittelen offtopic, jatkakaa..



Joo näin on ja varsinkin mulla on vaikeeta lukea tuota kun joutuu katsomaan kaukaa. Tarvis varmaan mennä Tiimariin  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## dirtyrider

> Joo näin on ja varsinkin mulla on vaikeeta lukea tuota kun joutuu katsomaan kaukaa. Tarvis varmaan mennä Tiimariin



Hienoa, että palaute meni perille. Välillä yksinkertainen on kaunista, eikä sunkaan tarvi mennä tiimariin...  :Leveä hymy:  Jatketaan lukua.

----------


## asb

> Hienoa, että palaute meni perille. Välillä yksinkertainen on kaunista, eikä sunkaan tarvi mennä tiimariin...  Jatketaan lukua.



En oo edes huomannut, koska luen blogit Googlen Readerilla. Ei tartte erikseen käydä bongailemassa kymmentä eri blogia, vaan kaikki tulee aika näppärästi yhdelle sivulle ilman taustavärejä tai fonttivalikoimia.  :Hymy: 

Sori OT.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## J T K

Hyvää reenikautta vain sinne suuntaan, toivotaan että hiihtämäänkin pääsee pian. Blogi näytti staililta nyt!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Hyvää reenikautta vain sinne suuntaan, toivotaan että hiihtämäänkin pääsee pian. Blogi näytti staililta nyt!



Hiihtokausi alkoi eilen. Täällä pääse 1.2 km latua kiertämään ja huomenna luvassa. 3 km lenkki.
Viikon päästä Lotta lähtee Leville viikoksi Noormarkun Nopsan mukana. Maakuntaviestissä on taas joku paikka jossain joukkueessa mulle,Lotalle ja Wallulle.
Itse olen hiihtänyt kyseisessä tapahtumassa vuodesta -83. Ikinä en ole ykköjoukkueeseen mahtunut, Kertonee kyvyistä :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy: 

Testissä Lotta kävi tänään.

 Portaalla 25 W/ 2 min tehot 282. Hapenkulutus 60.7 ml/kg Waitit 4.6 W/kg.
No Watit ovat tietysti luotettavia. Tuo hapenkulutus enemmän laskennallinen sillä maitohappoja ei mitattu eikä ventilaatiota.
Parantunut on 21 wattia vuodesta 2007, joka oli ainakin toistaiseksi paras tuloksellisesti. Painoa kilo enemmän joten tähän aikaan vuodesta ok tulos.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

Pitkästä aikaa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.cyclingnews.nu/uitslagen/...13-07-2011.pdf


Team väärin, meni vanhan mukaan. 20. ok tähän kohtaan.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lottis pottis UCI luokitellussa kisassa tänään. Satoi ja Kemmelbergin mukulaa ylös. yhdessä vaiheessa väärällä puolen tietä, kun iskettiin. Ajoi siis sadevesikourua. 15 putos Lotan mukana. Itku -potku- kiukku rykäisyllä takas porukkaan. Nakit ja pikkukierroksilla sumeena kourusta mutaan. Ympäri, pystyyn ja maaliin. Sijoitus tällä hetkellä ??, mutta ei missään kärjessä siis.
Keskeyttämisiä  paljon

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

Tuollaista avenueta

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Lotta ajaa Ranskassa etappikisaa. Vuoristoa riittää ja tavoite on maaliin pääsy limiiteissä. Eilen 110 km pääjoukossa ja kymppi sitten piemmässä porukassa. Liimiiteissä maaliin. Jos sitten joain pystyy tallikavereiden puolesta tekemään niin ok. Kaksi heidän ryhmästään oli mukana lopussakin.

http://ddata.over-blog.com/xxxyyy/0/...ee-Etape-1.pdf

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://ddata.over-blog.com/xxxyyy/0/...sGeneral2C.pdf

Maaliin, niin kuin tavoite oli. Viimeisenä päivänä oli kurkku ja korva kipeä aamulla. Aika raskasta oli. Ehkä olisi siinä vaiheessa kannattanut jättää leikki sikseen.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://lottalepisto.blogspot.com/

----------


## J T K

Vähän reilu 4v. edellisestä ja Cervelo-Biglan sprintteri on noussut joukkueensa avainkuskien joukkoon. Ylihuomenna naisten Ronde.

----------


## stenu

Striimi naisten Rondesta alkaa klo 12.00 Suomen aikaa. Jykä varaa sitten tarpeeksi nitroja..

http://www.proximustv.be/nl/wielrenn...laanderendames

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Striimi naisten Rondesta alkaa klo 12.00 Suomen aikaa. Jykä varaa sitten tarpeeksi nitroja..
> 
> http://www.proximustv.be/nl/wielrenn...laanderendames



En pysty suorana kattoo  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Striimi naisten Rondesta alkaa klo 12.00 Suomen aikaa. Jykä varaa sitten tarpeeksi nitroja..
> 
> http://www.proximustv.be/nl/wielrenn...laanderendames



En pysty suorana kattoo  :Hymy:

----------


## Herman

No niin. Tulihan se sieltä: http://www.bpct.ch/first-victory-of-...lotta-lepisto/
 :Hymy:  :Hymy:  :Hymy: 
Varmaan jännää odotella kaksi tuntia  :Cool:

----------


## kuovipolku



----------


## zander

Hienoa! Komeaa nähdä suomalainen pyöräilijä keltaisessa paidassa  :Hymy:

----------


## kmw

Aivan loistavaa! Onnea suorituksesta ja samaa lisää, plz.

----------


## Hääppönen

Onnittelut täältäkin ja tsemppiä jatkoon!

----------


## Jabadabado

> No niin. Tulihan se sieltä: http://www.bpct.ch/first-victory-of-...lotta-lepisto/
> 
> Varmaan jännää odotella kaksi tuntia



Hieno suoritus Lotalta, onnea.  :Hymy:

----------


## kukavaa

Hieno homma ja onnea mestarille!
Mistäklhän mahtaisi saada tommosen Bigla lakin?

----------


## Esa S

Videokooste prologista:
http://www.eitb.eus/es/deportes/cicl...utado-iurreta/

Lotan lähtö ja maaliintulo sentään näytetään, mutta matkan varrelta ei ole kuvattu, kun ei ollut mikään ennakkosuosikki.
Lyhyt haastattelu, dubattu tietty, ja podiumilla erilaisten paitojen esittelyä, Lotta sai tietty ne kaikki. Mäkikiripaitakin sprintterille, Vaikkei tässä videolla sitä näytetäkään.

Tuonne tullee joka ilta kooste päivän etapista.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Hieno homma ja onnea mestarille!
> Mistäklhän mahtaisi saada tommosen Bigla lakin?



Laita mesessä yv Lotalle  :Hymy:

----------


## Esa S

Liveseuranta täällä:
http://www.emakumeenbira.eus/en/2016/2/live/

Lotta otti ensimmäisen välikirin!

----------


## VPR

Lotta oli pääjoukon kirissä toinen kahden hengen irtioton jälkeen ja siirtyi kokonaiskilpailun toiseksi tiimikaverinsa Carmen Smallin jälkeen. Ero kärkeen 12 sekuntia. Käsittääkseni pistekilpailun johtajan paita säilyi Lotalla.

----------


## Frosty

Hienoja otteita viime aikoina Lotalta kaiken kaikkiaan, voitto tietenkin kruununa.

----------


## kukavaa

Flunssan takia kisa kesken.
http://www.hs.fi/m/urheilu/a14607756...8&ref=tw-share

----------


## Del

https://twitter.com/Festival_Elsy/st...27100899594240
Tuloksia ei ole vielä tullut, mutta näyttääpä Lotan voitto ylivoimaiselta. Hienoa!

----------


## mjjk

Keltainen pukee Lottaa. Hienoa!!!

----------


## Hääppönen

> Keltainen pukee Lottaa. Hienoa!!!



+1

----------


## ilmora



----------


## fiber

Huikeaa! Jos vielä pystyy puolustamaan paitaa huomenna, tulee kokonaiskilpailun voitto.

----------


## rhubarb



----------


## Munarello

Lotta Lepistö valittu olympiajoukkueeseen.
http://www.sport.fi/uutiset/uutinen/...a-urheilijoita

----------


## Del

Tänään tuli taas voitto. Tallin twiittien perusteella ainakin 60km neljän naisen hatkassa, joka muistaakseni kasvoi jossain vaiheessa seitsemään henkeen. Loppuun asti selvisi kuuden porukka, ja Lotta oli kirissä vahvin. Palkintopallitunnelmia.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Hyvä Lotta! Tietääkö kukaan minkälainen olympialaisten rata on? Sopiiko Lotalle? Joko keitetään mitallikahvit?

----------


## Esa S

Olympiarata on melko mäkinen, joten ei paras mahdollinen Lotalle. Syksyn MM-kisat sopii paremmin.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

8 starttia 10 päivää. Voi olla vähän nihkeetä keskiviikon SM tempo 😁😁

----------


## rhubarb

UCI:n kanavalle tullee kooste tästäkin etapista, edellisistä on jo.

----------


## villef

Froome siis Englannin kapteeni miehissä ja muistaakseni Emma Johansson mainitsi että ratkaisu tulisi 8km mäessä (vai 8km ennen maalia olevassa mäessä)? Voisiko joku aukaista olympilaisaiheen aikataulujen ja reittikuvaksineen (maantie, maasto, bmx)? Itse en valitettavasti ehdi etsiä.. Radalle voisi avata oman säikeessä, siellä kun on tapahtumia niin paljon enemmän..

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Hola! Lotta rules! Menkää muutkin potentiaalit ulkomaille kilpailemaan. Kotimaassa ajan hukkaa ja no change. Hei! JMF.

----------


## Munarello

Twitterin mukaan Lotta pääsee ajamaan Riossa myös aika-ajon.

----------


## CamoN

Mahtavaa! Olisikohan tällä olympiadilla pyöräily samanlaisessa nosteessa kuin purjelautailu oli edellisissä kisoissa. Suurella yleisöllä ei mitään menestymisodotetta etukäteen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## villef

Valitettavasti maantiereitti ei taida Lotalle sopia. Mutta jos temporeitti sopii, niin siitä hyvä tulos olisikin aika huippua.. Osaako joku sanoa reitistä ja voimasuhteista?

----------


## Googol

Temporeitti on se maantieajon helpompi kierros +vähän tasaista päälle. Eli kaksi nousua, 1,2 km 7 % ja 2,1 km 4,5 %. Voimasuhteista ja siitä, sopiiko Lotalle ei ole mitään hajua.

----------


## villef

Jännä, miksi Bigla lähti tänään vain 4 naisen joukkueella? Melkein kaikilla muilla kun on 6 kuskia..

----------


## pulmark

Naisten La Course by Le Tour live stream ainakin France TV3:

http://www.stream2watch.co/live-now/...-3-live-stream

----------


## Vehmaan Nummi

Lotta toinen  :Leveä hymy: , olipa hienoa katsella!

----------


## pulmark

Todella hieno suoritus. Australialainen oli vahvin lopussa, sai pienen eron mutta mm. Vos jäi kirissä taakse.

----------


## rhubarb

Olihan tuo ihan helvetin kova suoritus ja kaikki näyttivät aika väsyneiltä loppukirissä. Ihan kuin Lotta olisi ollut jokusen kerran turhaan tuulessa, jos saa jossitella, ens kerralla vain visummin jonkun selän taakse  :Hymy:

----------


## Petwe

On kyllä ison maailman meininkiä kun Pariisissa tokana podiumilla ja Voskin viedään sprintissä. Hienoja voittoja muutenkin voinut katsoa tällä kaudella. Mukaanlukien SM-kisat paikan päältä vaikka taso vähän eri onkin. Tsemppiä niin pirusti olympialaisiin ja mömmöm-kisoihin!

----------


## villef

Joo, olihan kyllä hienoa tuota ajoa telkkarista kattella.. Tuulessa huomasin minäkin Lotan olleen turhan monta kertaa, mutta tietysti noin hermostuneessa ja kovavauhtisessa kisassa pitääkin aika keulassa ajaa jollei ole kovaa joukkuetta ympärillä. Ihmettelin vain Biglan intoa lähteä hatkoihin noin kovasti kun kuitenkin joukkue oli pieni. Eikö Lottaan kuitenkaan luotettu tarpeeksi, vai haluttiinko maksimoida näkyvyys sponssien toivossa??

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Joo, olihan kyllä hienoa tuota ajoa telkkarista kattella.. Tuulessa huomasin minäkin Lotan olleen turhan monta kertaa, mutta tietysti noin hermostuneessa ja kovavauhtisessa kisassa pitääkin aika keulassa ajaa jollei ole kovaa joukkuetta ympärillä. Ihmettelin vain Biglan intoa lähteä hatkoihin noin kovasti kun kuitenkin joukkue oli pieni. Eikö Lottaan kuitenkaan luotettu tarpeeksi, vai haluttiinko maksimoida näkyvyys sponssien toivossa??



Tai sitten siinä oli ideana saada porukka perään, jonoksi ja estää kasoja sekä vähentää irtiottoja. Ja silloin ei Lotan tarvi myöskään vetää.. Mutta tuulessa ajeli kyllä vähän liikaa. Toisaalta jos siellä keulalla pyörii, on pakostikin joskus siellä kun paikkaa etsii.

----------


## Jabadabado

Hieno ajo oli Lotalta jälleen, hieman pääsi Aussityttö karkaamaan ennen kuin Lotta avasi eikä sitten jalka riittänyt kirimään tuota eroa enää kiinni, Vos kumminkin jäi kirissä selän taakse joten loistava suoritus ja hieno parannus viime kerran 5.sijalta toiseksi. Ensi kerralla Bigla vain isommalla tiimillä mukaan niin Lotta saa kunnon vetojunan tuohon loppuun niin parantaa vielä sen yhden sijan. Joka tapauksessa tämä kausi on Lotan osalta mennyt hienosti. Onnea vaan tästä suorituksesta ja hyviä kisoja Rion olympialaisiin toivoen vaikkei profiili Lotalle se aivan paras olisikaan. Ja MM-kisoihin myös onnea ja menestystä kun ne tässä eteen tulee, mutta ensiksi olympialaiset.

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Toisaalta se pieni joukkue on ihan hyvää harjoitusta Lotalle, koska hänellä ei tule aikoihin olemaan arvokisojen maajoukkuedustuksissa vahvaa isoa joukkuetta tukenaan. Täytyy olla Freire (ellen ihan kiville muista niin El Gato oli vahva huolehtimaan itsestään). Siihen suuntaan Lotta näyttää kehittyvänkin.  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Kaksi lähdössä Rioon radalle. Ja vähän muita yhteensattumia . Siksi neljällä Pariisin kisa.

----------


## trash-base

LondonRide tms. alkanut ja Lotta hyvin mukana alkukahinoissa. On nyt pienessä hatkassa.

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## trash-base

Lotta ei halua vetää. 

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tintsa

Eurosport 2,  Lotta Lepistö heti hienosti tv kuvissa 

Lähetetty minun E6653 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## trash-base

Lotta takaisin pääjoukossa.

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## trash-base

Lotta ollut liimaantuneena pelotonin kärjessä lähes koko ajan ja hyvä niin. Viimeinen kierros 

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## häggens

Lotta kaatui loppusuoralla

----------


## trash-base

Mit mit tapahtui? Jäikö kolariin, tuliko tekninen vai eikö riittänyt jalka?

Lähetetty minun SM-A300FU laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Tintsa

Mitä ihmettä siinä oikein kävi.  Tippuiko ketjut

----------


## CamoN

Ilmakuvasta näytti kuin olisi liukastunut katumaalaukseen. Olisiko ollut joku uran tapainen tiessä ja sen kyljessä maalaus. Tosi oudon näköinen tapaus, ketään ei ollut ihan etupyörän lähettyvillä.

Toivottavasti ei käynyt pahasti, vauhtia oli kuitenkin riittämiin.

----------


## häggens

Vähän aikaisemmin oli pari sijaa tippunut loppusuoran  "alkukiihdytyksessä". Saattoi olla jo melko väsy kun piti itsensä loppukierroksilla kärkiviisikossa.

----------


## Herman

Biglan sivuilta poimittuna:
"Lepistö was recovering at the team hotel after the race and sustained no serious injuries."
Näytti kyllä pahalta se vähä mikä ilmakuvassa ehti vilahtaa.

----------


## häggens

Ylen sivuilta "...sillä Lepistön pyörän ketjut tippuivat kesken loppusuoran. Lepistö polkaisi tyhjää ja kaatui täydestä vauhdista kyljelleen. Pyöräilijä selvisi rytäkästä ilman luumurtumia, ja Lepistö näyttäisi selviävän tärskystä ruhjeilla. 

Ketjut eivät temppuilleet Lontoossa ensimmäistä kertaa tämän kauden aikana. 

- Pyörä oli tarkistettu, mutta en tiedä mikä siinä nyt mättää, pettynyt Lepistö manasi maalissa Suomen Pyöräilyunionin tiedotteen mukaan..."

Se syö naista/miestä jos ei voi välineisiin luottaa. Toivottavasti Kananen hoitaa tekniikan kuntoon Riossa. Tossa olisi voinut käydä tosi pahasti.

----------


## JaniM

Ai saamari kun näytti pahalta tuo kaatuminen.

----------


## Pekka L

Surkeus. Just loppuviikosta ilmestyi  uusi TM jossa Kananen keuli läppäri kädessä, kuinka hienot säädöt Lottiksen sähkövaihteissa oikein on. Vähän on vielä viilattavaa, ei hyvä :Irvistys:

----------


## villef

Kaukanahan Lotta kyllä kirissä oli, ei tuolta olisi 5 sakkiin päästy. Paljon myös oli ilman beesiä kisan aikana ja varsinkin viimeisillä kilometreillä, eli varmaan sijoitus kiriin lähdettäessä ihan väsymisenkin takia.. Kirijunan kanssa Biglalla on kyllä paljon kehitettävää, vai ajaako Joelle omaa kiriä? Tuntuvat olevan Lotan kanssa sen verran kaukana toisistaan..
Pyörä vain nyt pitää saada kuntoon ja Lotan taas siihen luottamus. On paha laittaa 100% peliin putkelta, jollei vaihteisiin voi luottaa..

----------


## kuovipolku

Voi olla tyhmä kysymys, mutta eikö pyörä jolla Lepistö ajaa Riossa olekaan eri pyörä kuin se jolla hän ajoi Lontoossa? Siis Cervélo varmasti sekin, mutta eri yksilö? Ja Kananen vastaa ja puhuu sen olympiapyörän säädöistä?

PS Mä luulen ymmärtäväni sen että ketjut voivat tippua kun vaihtaa eturatasta silloin kun ketju on laitimmaisella takarattaalla - eli käytännössä useimmiten silloin kun vaihtaa edessä isolta pienelle - mutta eikös tuossa oltu ja pysytty isolla eturattaalla koko ajan ja vaihdettiin lähinnä pienemmälle takarattaalle? Mikä silloin pudottaa ketjun? Tuossahan näyttäisi olevan varsin sileää eli kuoppaan tai pomppuun osuminenkaan ei liene ollut syynä?

PPS Vaatii kyllä lujaa päätä lähteä seuraavan kerran täysillä kiriin eli olla ajattelematta että tippuvatko ne ketjut taas!

----------


## Pekka L

No eiköhän se pyörä ole samanlainen. Eikä Tässä Kanasta osoitettu sormella, vaan että tekniikka ei ole valmista jos näin pääsee useamman kerran käymään. Tai sitten Biglan olisi syytä vaihtaa mekaanikkoa.

----------


## Hippo04

Onko kanssakilpailijoilla ollut samoja murheita?

----------


## pulmark

Ketjut tippuu herkemmin mm. jos käytössä ovaalit rattaat tai sitten pyöritetään voimansiirtoa tarkoituksella vähän pitemmällä ketjulla vaikka kaikki säädöt olisikin oikein. Luulisin, että käytössä on kuitenkin ns. chain catcher joka estää ketjun tippumisen keskiön ja pienemmän etunrattaan väliin.

----------


## jone1

Eiks tossa Lepistön pyörässä olekin Rotorin UNO hydrauliset vaihteet , vai onko ne heivattu jo romuihin?

----------


## kuovipolku

Tietävämmät korjatkoon mutta eivätkö ne olleet ainoastaan tutustumis- ja testauskäytössä (ja tietysti PR-tarkoituksessa) Mallorcan harjoitusleirillä? 

(Eli Rotorilla kehitystyö jatkuu yhä ja ensiesittelyn aikoihin mainittu tavoite Unon markkinoille tuomisesta heinäkuussa on tietenkin jo jäänyt, mutta eletään toivossa vaikkei ensimmäisten asiakkaiden joukossa aiotakaan olla...)

Kuvat ovat aina kivoja: http://www.bpct.ch/ridelondon-photo-gallery/

----------


## CamoN

Kevään klassikkokisojen kuvissa Biglan pyörissä oli vielä Rotor UNO:t kiinni. Eli on niillä ajettu kisaakin, mutta Ride Londonin kuvissa on ilmiselvästi Shimanon kahvoilla varustetut pyörät.

Olen melkein sukua julkkikselle, nimittäin oma isompi ovaalieturatas on tällä kaudella tiputellut ketjua itsekseen pienemmälle eturattaalle kun takaa on vaihtanut vaihdetta. Tyypillisesti vaihdon hetkellä on vielä tullut ajettua johonkin töyssyyn. Erittäin satunnaisesti ketju on tippunut myös kokonaan pois rattailta etuvaihtajalla pienemmälle vaihtaessa. Oireet paheni vuoden mittaan ja oletin pitkään vian olevan etuvaihtajassa, kun rattaat eivät olleet silmämääräisesti selkeästi kuluneet. Willimiesajoissa huikaiseva loppukirini sakkasi kun ketju tippui pienemmälle eturattaalle maalimäessä. Loppui kärsivällisyys ja jonkun matkaa yli 10tkm ajettu isompi eturatas meni vaihtoon. Sen jälkeen kaikki ongelmat poistui etuvaihtajan rajasäätöjen jälkeen.

Ovaalit eturattaat on vähän tarkempia säädöistään ja ilmeisesti kulumisen kanssa kannattaa olla tarkkana, kun se ei välttämättä näy hampaissa hainevämäisyytenä vaan esim. niiden kärkien pois kulumisena, joka tietysti vaikuttaa ketjun pysyvyyteen rattaalla.

----------


## Jonttu.

Ylen urheiluruudussa kerrottiin, että Lotalta saattavat jäädä väliin koko kisat kaatumisen takia. On kyllä todella harmillista jos näin pääsee käymään, koska Lotta on esittänyt vahvoja näyttöjä jo pitkään ja hyvä tulos olympialaisissa olisi voinut parantaa sponsori ja harjoittelu olosuhteita.

----------


## Jim717

http://yle.fi/urheilu/3-9063496
Lotta matkustaa olympialaisiin ja katsoo siellä osallistuuko

----------


## Markku Silvenius

> PPS Vaatii kyllä lujaa päätä lähteä seuraavan kerran täysillä kiriin eli olla ajattelematta että tippuvatko ne ketjut taas!



Tärkein asia pannuttamisen jälkeen olisikin painua oitis tyyliin samana päivänä tai aivan parina seuraavana päivänä viimeistään vetämään niitä kirejä tai limiittejään ylipäänsä kovilla vauhdeilla ts. hakemaan heti takaisin luottamus itseensä ja välineeseensä. Eli pyyhkii heti sen epäonnistumisen tunteen pois päästään. Psyykkaa itsensä haverin yli ja todistaa itselleen että näinhän mä sen osaan ihan komeesti.

----------


## VesaP

^Tässä nyt ei kyse ole osaamisesta ja taidoista varmaan, vaan siitä että välineet laukeaa alle ihan tyhjästä. Ilmeisesti ei ollut eka kerta ja tuskin sitten viimeinenkään, jos välineet ja mekaanikot muuten pysyy samana. Vähän turhauttavaa psyykata itteensä kun tietää lähes varmasti että kyllä ne ketjut vieläkin tippuu jos mitään erikoista ei keksitä syyksi asialle. Eli tässä ei sinällään epäonnistumisesta mun mielestäni voida puhua. Mitään ei olisi hän vissiin pystynyt tekemään toisin.

Pikaista paranemista vaivoista! Yksi vittumaisimmista hetkistä varmasti pannuttaa noin pahasti urheilijan uraa aatellen. Just ennen olympialaisia. Tsemppiä vaan jatkoon!

----------


## Markku Silvenius

Joo tottakai se meksujen osuuskin on hoidettava mutta täytyy sen yli mennä silti.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Tämä juttu ihan varmasti kunnossa, kun Kimmo sen pyörän laittaa kuntoon 😊.
Kyseessä on olympialaisiin tehty versio ja Kimmo sai sen käsiinsä eilen.
Ongelma tiimipyörässäkin on tiedossa ja sen eteen tehdään kyllä töitä . Mutta sanotaanko nyt vaikka, että tämä kerta oli kyllä liikaa.
Olisi jo aikaisemmin tarvinnut tajuta , ettei tuo systeemi toimi joka pyörässä on kiinni. 
Se ei ole sähkövaihde, eikä se ole myöskään Rotor. Eikä Cervelo. Näillä on ajettu jo yli kaksi vuotta ja ovat toimineet aina hyvin. Kyse on jostain ihan muusta. Kerron sitten kun ongelma ratkeaa 😊😊
Camonin viestissä on kyllä vinha perä , mutta kyse ei ole yksin siitä.
Ja juuri niin siinä sitten kävi 😊

----------


## Jabadabado

Illan urheiluruutu tiesi kertoa että Lotta on tervehtynyt kaatumisesta sen verran että pystyy osallistumaan lauantaina maantiekisaan. Hyvä homma. Sijoitusta Lotta ei haastattelussa halunnut lähteä arvailemaan.

----------


## Tregård

> Illan urheiluruutu tiesi kertoa että Lotta on tervehtynyt kaatumisesta sen verran että pystyy osallistumaan lauantaina maantiekisaan. Hyvä homma. Sijoitusta Lotta ei haastattelussa halunnut lähteä arvailemaan.



Toivottavasti ei ole niin innokas, että starttaa jo lauantain kisassa.

Naiset ajaa vasta sunnuntaina.

----------


## Jabadabado

No virhe päivässä oli mun tekemä, jutussa puhuttiin siis vain osallistumisesta maantiekisaan.

Lähetetty minun SM-G930F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Kampinalle

Lotta MTV:n haastattelussa.

http://www.mtv.fi/sport/rio2016/uuti...tahden/6015700

----------


## kh74

Mitkäs mahdollisuudet noin realistisesti ajatellen Lotalla on pysyä kärkikahinoissa noitten mäkien jälkeen? Onko tältä kaudelta referenssisuoritusta josta voisi päätellä jotain mäkikunnosta muuhun kärkeen verrattuna?

Äh... jatketaan tuolla "2016 Olympialaiset" ketjussa tätä. Siirrän sinne.

----------


## tempokisu

Siis ainahan on ollu että Kiira Korpi on niin kaunis - kuten kyllä onkin - mutta nähdäkseni Lotta on aivan yhtä kaunis nuori nainen, että nyt kun tulee nimeä ja näkyvyyttä enemmän esille, firmat voisi tätä kyllä hyödyntää... :Hymy:

----------


## Miha

Nyt siten tsmppiä ja myös hyvää onnea Lotalle aika-ajoon, sitä onnea kun oli niukasti maantiellä. Olisi se hienoa jos pääsisi jopa kympin joukkoon!

----------


## JaniM

Ihan kuin Lotalla ei olisi lainkaan kengänsuojia?

http://cyclingtips.com/2010/04/bigge...ial-equipment/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Kimmo laittoi pyörät 100 % kuntoon. Voimansiirto kunnossa nyt. Litkutti Vittoriat. Siksi kesti maantiellä vaikka löi vanteen hajalle.
Ammattimies on ammattimies.

Joo kengänsuojia ei ollut. Muutaman millin liian korkeat varret eikä saanut ajaa niillä . Tuli vaatetoimittajalle kiire, kun a-a paikka tuli niin myöhään. Paketti mukaan lähtöpäivänä.
Mutta vaikutus kuitenkin pieni lopputulokseen

----------


## onnimanni

Lottaa on ollut hieno seurata. Nyt kävi näin , mutta kyllä me asiaa harrastavat osaamme antaa arvoa Lotalle ja Lotan ihan lähipiirille. Mitä kaikkea tämä on vaatinut  on meillä vain vaaleanharmaa aavistus....Iso kiitos Lotalle ja kaikille tukihenkilöille .

----------


## r.a.i

> Ihan kuin Lotalla ei olisi lainkaan kengänsuojia?
> 
> http://cyclingtips.com/2010/04/bigge...ial-equipment/



Kengänsuojat eivät aina ole parempi vaihtoehto. Riippuu kengästä ja suojasta. Nuo superpitkät laittoman rajoilla olevat saattavat olla hyviä jos on oikea materiaali ja superhyvä istuvuus.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Lottaa on ollut hieno seurata. Nyt kävi näin , mutta kyllä me asiaa harrastavat osaamme antaa arvoa Lotalle ja Lotan ihan lähipiirille. Mitä kaikkea tämä on vaatinut  on meillä vain vaaleanharmaa aavistus....Iso kiitos Lotalle ja kaikille tukihenkilöille .



Kiitos !
Palaute on ollut koko kauden erittäin positiivista. Niin sivusta seuraajien kuin median. Hieno juttu ��
On myös ollut ilo seurata pari päivää Norjassa ajettavaa naisten kovatasoista kisaa. Neljä tyttöä vieläkin mukana . Näin ei ole ollut aikaisemmin . Taso on noussut ja jatkaa nousuaan

----------


## villef

Enkä minä kyllä Lotalta mitään odottanut Riosta, kun rata oli mikä oli. Hyvät kilometrit tuli jalkoihin ja Lontoon kaatumisen jälkeen heti tositoimiin. MMissä sitten on Lotan reitti enemmän ilmeisesti, sitä täällä ainakin alettu jo jännittämään  :Hymy: 
Hyvä varmasti myös hieno kokemus olympiatunnelmasta, vois kuvitella että aika iso motivaatiobuusti..

----------


## Jabadabado

Jep, kyllähän Lotta toi naisten maantiepyöräilyn seuraamiseen olympialaisissa ihan uutta jännitystä, vaikka tiesikin että rataprofiili on Lotalle vähintäänkin haastava. Toivoin tietenkin että Lotalle menisi hyvin mutta en odottanut että välttämättä jalka riittää haastavia nousuja kärjen mukana, sen lisäksi se kaatuminen osui kisojen kannalta varsin pahaan paikkaan, niin sen takia olin tyytyväinen että Lotta edes kykeni osallitumaan olympialaisiin. Hienoja hetkiä Lotta on tarjonnut kauden aikana ja toivotaan että niitä saadaan vielä monia lisää. Joten onnea ja menestystä vain kauden jatkoon ja tsemppiä myös Lotan lähipiirille.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Kiitos  :Hymy:   :Hymy:   :Hymy:

----------


## Jukkis

> Kiitos



Ei taida tuota Fitlandian blogia Lotallla enää olla,,,

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Ei taida tuota Fitlandian blogia Lotallla enää olla,,,



Totta.  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Perjantaina jon Eurosportilla lähetys Ruotsin TTT, stä ja sunnuntaina maantieajosta. Lotta on mukana, sekä naisten kuusihenkinen maajoukkue. Pitkällä listalla oli mukana yhdeksän nimeä, joista kuusi nyt mukana. Pia Pensaari ja Sari Saarelainen eivät päässeet mukaan muista kisoista johtuen.

----------


## caplake

Lotta irtiotossa ruotsissa! 1:11 eroa pääjoukkoon. 
Eurosportiltahan piti näkyä tämä suorana mutta tuleekin uusintana moottoripyöräilyä  :Irvistys: ,  joutuu seuraamaan englannin kanavaa...

----------


## villef

Lotta taisi olla aika nahat lopussa, sen verran ponneton loppukiri  :Hymy:  Mutta huippuhieno toinen sija WT kisassa!!! Ja ratakaan ei vissiin mikään sprinttereiden rata ollut..

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Lotta taisi olla aika nahat lopussa, sen verran ponneton loppukiri  Mutta huippuhieno toinen sija WT kisassa!!! Ja ratakaan ei vissiin mikään sprinttereiden rata ollut..



Aivan nakit oli. Yritti irti muutaman kerran. Rata oli haasteellinen . Soratietä noin 12 km, jossa mäkeä jonkun verran.
Ja pikkukierros sisältää yhden nousun. 
En muista kymmenen vuoden kokemuksella koskaan päättyneen massakiriin.
Mutta Rion kultamitalisti ja pronssityttö taipui.
Voittajalle suon tuon mielihyvin. Muistan hänet 18 sarjasta jolloin oli toinen tt ssä EM kisoissa Belgiassa.
Vaikeuksia paljon sen jälkeen ja sijoitukset 40-50. Tänä vuonna päässyt taas kuntoon.
Uhrautui Emma Johanssonim eteen Riossa

----------


## häggens

https://youtu.be/Noow5vlgYJc

Lyhyt kooste kisasta ja mukavan paljon Lotan haastattelua.

----------


## Munarello



----------


## Inline Biker

Lisätietoa Lotta Lepistön talliuutisesta, ja tallipäällikön kommentteja:
http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/newswi...cervelo-bigla/

----------


## villef

Onko yhden vuoden sopimus Lotan vai tallin intresseissä? Vai normaali naispyöräilyssä?

----------


## Sanna04

Olinko jostain lukevinani, että oli kahden vuoden? En kyllä ole varma, täytyy tarkistaa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Kaksi vuotta  :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...ttaa-mita-vaan

Martikaisen mietteitä Qatarin MM-kisoista.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Tommi on kyllä antanut lisäpotkua Lotan kehitykselle. Hyvä, että ymmärsin jossain kohtaa sen, että oma tietotaito loppui ja apuja tarvitaa  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...ld-tourin-14-s

----------


## CamoN

Erittäin kova suoritus tuo 14. sija. Vaikka kilpailu on kovaa kärjessä, TOP10 lienee tulevina vuosina saavutettavissa.

----------


## Jani Mahonen

Hyvä Lotta!!

----------


## Jabadabado

Onnea Lotalle ja Cervelo Biglan joukkueelle MM-pronssista joukkue aika-ajossa.

----------


## Warlord

MM- mitali ei ylittänyt Urheiluruudun uutiskynnystä...

----------


## ilmora

Ylen puolella oli kyllä juttua nettisivuilla, mutta suurimman tilan kyllä vie joku Suomen surkea fudismenestys.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Se fudis on ihan OK, mutta jääkiekko ja varsinkin NHL saa kohtuuttoman paljon palstatilaa.  :Hymy: 

Mutta joo, kova juttu tuo Lotan MM-mitali.

----------


## Takamisakari

Onnea MM-mitalista, upea suoritus!

----------


## PMoi

Aivan mahtavaa Lotta. Vielä kun on pääsin viime joulukuussa Gran Canarialla kokemaan mitä on ammattilaisen serpenttinilaskutaito jopa aivan höntsälenkillä.

OT: Tämä sopii aivan täydellisesti tämän mollikansan mielensäpahoittajille. Itketään vaan kun ei onnistu, eikä iloita kun toisella sektorilla onnistuu.




> Ylen puolella oli kyllä juttua nettisivuilla, mutta suurimman tilan kyllä vie joku Suomen surkea fudismenestys.

----------


## Frosty

Mahtava, historiallinen juttu! Onnittelut Lotalle ja Lotan taustajoukoille!

----------


## zander

Lotta 11. henkilökohtaisessa aika-ajossa. Hyvä veto! Odotan mielenkiinnolla maantiekisaa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

https://www.facebook.com/suomenpyora...76200730149114

----------


## J T K

Mahtava ajo ja tulos! Kettinki oli varmasti kovilla moisesta rankaisusta !

----------


## ilmora

Nyt jos Lottaa ei valita vuoden urheilijaksi niin kyllä minä mieleni niin pahoitan.

----------


## kh74

> Nyt jos Lottaa ei valita vuoden urheilijaksi niin kyllä minä mieleni niin pahoitan.



Voi alkaa käytännössä jo nyt synkisteleen.

Vaikka voittaisi sateenkaaripaidan maantieajossa niin tuskin sittenkään. Valitettavasti.

----------


## r.a.i

> Nyt jos Lottaa ei valita vuoden urheilijaksi niin kyllä minä mieleni niin pahoitan.



Heh, suomalaisten urheilutoimittajien äänestys - olen ällikällä lyöty, jos Lotta saa yhden äänen.

----------


## Laroute

Suomen jalkapallo maajoukkueen valmentaja valitaan ennen Vuoden urheilijaksi, kuin Lotta Lepistö. Valitettavasti!

----------


## Esa S

Lauantaina on vielä yksi pikku kisa, voi vaikuttaa vielä ...

----------


## PetriV

Menee jo vahvasti ohi topicin, mutta ainoa oikea valinta vuoden urheilijaksi on Leo-Pekka Tähti. Ehkäpä joku sykähdyttävin urheiluteko voisi mennä Lotalle.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Menee jo vahvasti ohi topicin, mutta ainoa oikea valinta vuoden urheilijaksi on Leo-Pekka Tähti. Ehkäpä joku sykähdyttävin urheiluteko voisi mennä Lotalle.



Asia on juuri näin. Leo-Pekka se on ja itse asiassa molempien seura on vieläkin Porin Tarmo vaikka edustus onkin IK-32 lla. Jäsen edelleen  :Hymy:  Leo-Pekka on sen ansainnut  :Hymy:  Liian monta kertaa jätetty huomiotta.  :Hymy:

----------


## Warlord

Pitkämäki on jo varmaan kulisseissa valittu vuoden urheilijaksi, onhan se kuitenkin keihäänheittäjä. Tähti sen tittelin eniten ansaitsisi.

----------


## ratikka

Onhan Leo kuitenkin saanut jo useana vuonna vuoden vammaisurheilija-tittelin. Miten sitten kriteerit katsotaan valitsijoiden ohjeistuksessa. Mutta Lotalle toivoisin tämän valinnan menevän.

----------


## Jim717

Nämäkö on ne savutukset, joiden perusteella Lotta pitäisi valita vuoden urheilijaksi
- 14 naisten Word tourilla
- 11 MM aika-ajossa
- MM pronssia joukkueaika-ajossa

Ei taida olla kovin kovia muita tuloksia 2016 suomalaisilla. Nämä muistan
Kaisa Lehtosella on Ironman 5 sija
Kaisa Mäkäräisellä 4 sija maailmancupissa
Leo-Pekka Tähti paraolympialaisissa kultaa

----------


## OJ

Vuoden urheilija on kepinheittaja tai vakisinhiihtaja. 

Katsotaan nyt kuitenkin ensin miten pyora kulkee lauantaina. Kunto nayttaa olevan kohdillaan, toivottavasti valttaa kolarit ja toivottavasti apukuskeillakin nassahtaa.

----------


## paaton

> Nämäkö on ne savutukset, joiden perusteella Lotta pitäisi valita vuoden urheilijaksi
> - 14 naisten Word tourilla
> - 11 MM aika-ajossa
> - MM pronssia joukkueaika-ajossa
> 
> Ei taida olla kovin kovia muita tuloksia 2016 suomalaisilla. Nämä muistan
> Kaisa Lehtosella on Ironman 5 sija
> Kaisa Mäkäräisellä 4 sija maailmancupissa
> Leo-Pekka Tähti paraolympialaisissa kultaa



Moottoriurheilun puolelta löytyy kyllä MM-sarjonen podium paikkoja ja MM-mitaleita. Esim. Nuori niki tuuli villillä kortilla 2 kisaa 2 hopeaa sbk. Päivärinta-kainulainen MM-kulta sivuvaunuissa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Katsotaan nyt kuitenkin ensin miten pyora kulkee lauantaina. Kunto nayttaa olevan kohdillaan, toivottavasti valttaa kolarit ja toivottavasti apukuskeillakin nassahtaa.



Juuri näin on asiat  :Hymy:

----------


## TMo

> Moottoriurheilun puolelta löytyy kyllä MM-sarjonen podium paikkoja ja MM-mitaleita. Esim. Nuori niki tuuli villillä kortilla 2 kisaa 2 hopeaa sbk. Päivärinta-kainulainen MM-kulta sivuvaunuissa.



Eero Remes 2. Peräkkäinen enduron maailmanmestaruus.

----------


## kukavaa

Vuodenurheilija keskustelun voisi käydä muualla.
Onnea ja kireitä ketjuja Lotalla!

----------


## Frosty

> Vuodenurheilija keskustelun voisi käydä muualla.
> Onnea ja kireitä ketjuja Lotalla!



Samaa mieltä. Ja kukin myös arvostakoon vuoden urheilijan titteliä ihan oman harkintansa mukaan. Vähän kuin euroviisuja.

Lotta on kuitenkin tässä lajissa poikkeuksellisen kova kaikilla mittapuilla, ja lähtenyt ennakkoluulottomasti rakentamaan ammattilaisuraa kivikovassa urheulilajissa, joka on paljon kovempi juttu maailmalla kuin meillä. Vähän samaan tapaan kuin vaikkapa Jarkko Nieminen. Arvostan korkealle. Tsemppiä!

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Hola! Huomenna tulee toinen mitali Suomeen.  Hei ja hei! JMF

----------


## r.a.i

Toivotaan parasta! Kyllä rehellisesti sanottuna eka kertaa vähän jännittää.. kaikki pelimerkit on olemassa hyvään sijoitukseen, paljon tarvitaan kuitenkin vielä onnea mukaan. Noissa junnujen kisoissa on tullut alussa pahoja kasoja, flättejä ei saisi tulla jne....

----------


## r.a.i

Ei tarvinnut jännittää turhaan!! Hienoa! Onnea Lotalle pronssista!

----------


## Bempster

Hieno suoritus!


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk

----------


## Indurain

Nyt kun laittaa Lotan vuoden pakettii niin Vuoden urheilija titteli pitäisi tulla näillä meriiteillä -  Suomen pyöräilylle mahtava noste !

----------


## Fjälle

Isosti onnea Lotalle !

Ja Iskälle kanssa  :Hymy:

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Hola! Näin sen pitikin mennä . Onnea mitalistille! Toiset vaan puhuu - toiset tekee. Hei ja hei!! JMF

----------


## Teemu H

Pistetään samalla onnittelut meille kaikille suomalaisille pyöräilyn ystäville, kiitos Lotta!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Kuntoilija

Onnea totta tosiaan. Vuoden urheilijan pysti tosin menee nyt Tähdelle.

----------


## Taimo M.

Roospektia!

----------


## Ohiampuja

On kyllä hieno ja historiallinen suoritus! Ja onnea myös Tunkin puolikkaalle.  :Hymy:

----------


## Xterra

> Nyt kun laittaa Lotan vuoden pakettii niin Vuoden urheilija titteli pitäisi tulla näillä meriiteillä -  Suomen pyöräilylle mahtava noste !



Mahtavia suorituksia Lotalta MM-kisoissa, toivottavasti vuodenurheilijan valitsijat osaa suhteuttaa lajien kokoja, kun mietitään minkä arvoisia suoritukset ovat. Oliko tämä ensimmäinen aikuisten MM-mitali Suomeen kautta aikain?

----------


## Jabadabado

Onnea Lotalle ja taustajoukoille. Upea suoritus.

----------


## VeloGirl

Hienoa Lotta! Onnittelut Lotalle ja taustajoukoille.

----------


## Frosty

Historiallinen suoritus, jonka taustalla valtava määrä työtä, niin Lotalta kuin taustajoukoilta. Onnea!

----------


## LJL

Taivas varrrejele mitä sieltä tulee - sieltä tulee mitali!





Onnittelut kerrottuna harjoitustuntien määrällä!! Huikeaa.

----------


## Miha

Aivan käsittämättömän kova suoritus, onnittelut!!

----------


## keskinopeusmies

Onneksi olkoon niin paljon että varmasti riittää.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Yamppa

Huikea juttu. Onnittelut Lotalle ja taustajoukoille

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> On kyllä hieno ja historiallinen suoritus! Ja onnea myös Tunkin puolikkaalle.



Kiitos 1 En koskaan unohda auttajia. Äsken soitti pappa Lehtimäki. Mä sanoin heti , että muistan miehen. Kun Lotta oli 16 hän tuli ottamaan hihasta kiinni ja antoi muutaman neuvon ja sanoi. " Kyllä siitä kuski tulee"  :Hymy:

----------


## Hannez78

Onnea Lotalle ja taustajoukoille!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tempokisu

ONNITTELUT! Ihammahtava suoritus  :Cool:

----------


## bucinebikers

Huikeeta..Onnittelut!! Kun mitalitili on auki...noste on selvä. Lotalle ja muille Suomalaisille..

Lähetetty minun GT-I9505 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Matijas

Upea suoritus, Lotta. Toivon, että pyöräilyssä vallitseva kilpailun taso näkyy vuoden urheilija -äänestyksessä. Onnea myös taustajoukoille.

----------


## mjjk

Onnea Lotalle ja koko taustajoukolle. Huikea vuosi sai huikean päätöksen.

----------


## MikkoVe

Aivan mahtavaa! Onnittelut!

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Jos katsotaan Lotan suoritusta MM:ssä kokonaisuutena kaikkien kolmen lajin osalta, niin se on vielä tätä pronssiakin paljon kovempi.
(Otetaan vertailukohdaksi vaikka Podium Cafen Directeur Sportif -pelin piteytys, niin Lotta on MM-kisojen osalta kärjessä tasapistein Tony Martinin kanssa. Ja takkaa tuskin tulee miesten maantiekisassa enää ketään ohi.)
Eikä ole muita jotka olisivat olleet noin kovia kaikissa kolmessa lajissa.

Toinen valtava ihmetyksen aihe on se, että miten voi nainen näyttää täysin salonkikelpoiselta välittömästi tuollaisen rääkin jälkeen, katsokaapa vaikka se kohta jossa mitallistit odottavat kutsua palkintojenjakoon.

Tätä kisaa muistelemalla karkoitan kaikki negatiiviset ajatukset tulevana talvena. 

Kiitokset ja Onnittelut !

----------


## kuovipolku

> Mahtavia suorituksia Lotalta MM-kisoissa, toivottavasti vuodenurheilijan valitsijat osaa suhteuttaa lajien kokoja, kun mietitään minkä arvoisia suoritukset ovat.



Tuskin tulee edes vuoden naisurheilijan titteliä - siis jos sellaisen valitsemisesta ei ole jo ymmärretty luopua - sillä tässä maassa ampumahiihdon pronssimitali painaa vaakakupissa aivan varmasti niin paljon enenmmän ettei valtaosa urheilutoimittajista edes harkitse muuta.

Sitä paitsi nyt ei ole tämän paikka - tai korkeintaan siinä mielessä että kun muistaa mikä on pyöräilyn asema meillä ja ajattelee mikä se on muualla, puhumattakaan ns. suurista maissa, niin Lotan saavutuksen arvo vain korostuu - nyt ajatellaan ja arvostetaan vain ja ainoastaan Lotan ainutlaatuista saavutusta!

----------


## Köfte

^
     Word.

----------


## JiiÄm

> Historiallinen suoritus, jonka taustalla valtava määrä työtä, niin Lotalta kuin taustajoukoilta. Onnea!



Toden totta, aivan oikeaan osoitteeseen tuli. Yhdet isot onnittelut lisää sankarille ja kaikille muille.  :Hymy:

----------


## jappari

Joo HUIKEA juttu ja onnittelut Lotalle, saattaa olla että pyöräilyyn  siirtyy jatkossa meidän kestävyyslahjakkuuksia, suksimisen ja juoksun  sijasta, esimerkit vetävät puoleensa sitteki..

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

https://terhimartikainen.com/2016/10...en-valmentaja/

Ansaitsis kyllä. Meriittejä on kyllä paljon, kun katsoo listan läpi  :Hymy:

----------


## häggens

Mahtava suoritus. Pieni spekulantti puskee pintaan (tai taktiikka-analyytikko), joten mietin että oliko täydellinen vai toiseksi paras kiripaikka Lotalla. Wildin perässä olisi ollut ehkä  aavistuksen parempi, mutta kyllä tuostakin pölhönä päivänä olisi ehtinyt. Eli näytti ettei se jäänyt matkan loppumisesta kiinni.

Tämä jättää toisaalta lisäjännityksen tuleville vuosille. Jääkiekon MM-kultakin -95 oli sen takia niin makea, kun lähellä oltiin niin monta kertaa.

----------


## Jari Wiksten

> https://terhimartikainen.com/2016/10...en-valmentaja/
> 
> Ansaitsis kyllä. Meriittejä on kyllä paljon, kun katsoo listan läpi



Tuossa MM-Qatar -säikeessä eilen illalla vihjasin samaa.

Vuoden valmentajat 2010-luvulla ovat olleet lähinnä joukkuelajien valmentajia; Suikkanen, Jalonen, Hyypiä, Dettman, Sammelvuo ja viime vuonna Petteri Piironen (keihäänheitto - valmennettavat Ihab Abdelrahman ja Julius Yego.

Kyllä Tommin pitää olla äänestyksessä korkealla, jos urheilutoimittajat tekevät taustatyönsä kunnolla. Se on vaan niin helppoa äänestää jotain jääkiekkovalmentajaa kun ovat päivittäin lehtien palstoilla.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Mahtava suoritus. Pieni spekulantti puskee pintaan (tai taktiikka-analyytikko), joten mietin että oliko täydellinen vai toiseksi paras kiripaikka Lotalla. Wildin perässä olisi ollut ehkä  aavistuksen parempi, mutta kyllä tuostakin pölhönä päivänä olisi ehtinyt. Eli näytti ettei se jäänyt matkan loppumisesta kiinni.
> 
> Tämä jättää toisaalta lisäjännityksen tuleville vuosille. Jääkiekon MM-kultakin -95 oli sen takia niin makea, kun lähellä oltiin niin monta kertaa.



Puhuttiin äsken puhelimessa ja sanoin, että eihän sitä nälkää jää, jos kaikki heti saa. Oli kyllä itsekin sitä mieltä, että tämä nyt lisäsi sopivasti motivaatiota  :Hymy:

----------


## Esa S

> Mahtava suoritus. Pieni spekulantti puskee pintaan (tai taktiikka-analyytikko), joten mietin että oliko täydellinen vai toiseksi paras kiripaikka Lotalla. Wildin perässä olisi ollut ehkä  aavistuksen parempi, mutta kyllä tuostakin pölhönä päivänä olisi ehtinyt. Eli näytti ettei se jäänyt matkan loppumisesta kiinni.
> 
> Tämä jättää toisaalta lisäjännityksen tuleville vuosille. Jääkiekon MM-kultakin -95 oli sen takia niin makea, kun lähellä oltiin niin monta kertaa.



Tanskalaisen kanssa kilvoittelivat Wildin takapyörästä. Viimeisessä mutkassa kilometri ennen maalia tanskalainen pääsi tunkemaan väliin.

----------


## kp63

Mun silmin kovin juttu Lotan ja joukkueen ajossa oli se, että yleensä päästiin kiripaikoille ja pidettiin se. vikalla kympillä pitää olla päätä ja jalkaa kun sen ajaa yksin.

----------


## ilmora

Ongelmista huolimatta Lotalle kolmas sija aika-ajossa Ranskassa:

_Sveitsiläisessä Bigla-tallissa ammattilaisena ajava Lotta Lepistö on päättänyt kautensa kolmanteen sijaan Ranskan Herbiessä ajetussa aika-ajossa. Palkintopallisijastaan huolimatta Lepistö ei ollut tyytyväinen suoritukseensa._
_– Ei ollut hyvä päivä. Ajo tuntui tökkivältä ja pahalta. Sijoitus fine, ajosuoritus ei, Lepistö kertoi liiton tiedotteessa._

----------


## WOK

Lotan suoritus mainio. Kiva ollut seurata nuoren naisen huimaa kehitystä kotimaan kisoista kv-tasolle ja arovkisoihin. NEA muutaman vuoden takainen maantiekisan loppukirivoitto Seutulassa oli ratkaiseva askel maamme naisten ykköseksi. Mutta vähälle huomiolle ja arvostukselle on jäänyt mielestäni joukkueen toisen ajajan Rosa Törmäsen mainio ajo. Maaliin asti kunnialla ja vain vajaan minuutin voittajalle jääneenä. Taisi olla Rosan eka iso kisa kv-tasolla. Myös hänelle iso peukku.

----------


## Köfte

Jeps! Kuten Lotta jo alkuaankin kehui taustajoukkoja. Rosalta myös odotan jotakin
vastaavaa. Muukaan matkassa ollut "naisisto" ei suoriutunut lainkaan kehnosti.
Milloinkahan nähdään miestenkin puolella jotakin vastaavaa?

----------


## Paolo

Minulla oli mahdollisuus seurata tuota Dohan kisaa paikan päällä. 
Tyytyväinen oli Rosa kisan jälkeen omaan ja joukkueensa suoritukseen. Eikä suotta. Muutenkin Suomen joukkueen tunnelma oli tietysti katossa saadun mitalin jälkeen. :-) 
Kelpasi olla suomalaisena paikalla. Ja toivottavasti jatkoa seuraa mahdollisimman pian!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Jeps! Kuten Lotta jo alkuaankin kehui taustajoukkoja. Rosalta myös odotan jotakin
> vastaavaa. Muukaan matkassa ollut "naisisto" ei suoriutunut lainkaan kehnosti.
> Milloinkahan nähdään miestenkin puolella jotakin vastaavaa?



Tänään on palkintogaala Lotalle Hesassa. Lotta kutsui kaikki joukkueen jäsenet mukaan. Ilmeisesti vain Antonia pääsee.
Mutta tiedotteessa , jopa lähti minun kynästä ja Urheiluruudussa painotettiin nimenomaan joukkueen merkitystä.

P.S Veijo. Siinä tiedotteessa mainittiin Rosa vielä erikseen

----------


## Paolo

Ilman vanhempiensa tukea pyöräilijä Lotta Lepistöllä ei olisi kahta MM-mitalia –”isä vei metsään pitkälle lenkille ja soitin äitiä hakemaan minut pois”
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/a1477544914...89eb14174a2778

Pitäähän tämä tännekin laittaa...

----------


## Esa S

> Ilman vanhempiensa tukea pyöräilijä Lotta Lepistöllä ei olisi kahta MM-mitalia –”isä vei metsään pitkälle lenkille ja soitin äitiä hakemaan minut pois”
> http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/a1477544914...89eb14174a2778
> 
> Pitäähän tämä tännekin laittaa...



Jutussa on vaan aika paljon virheitä, joten ei kannata kaikkea ottaa kirjaimellisesti. Olisi kiva saada oikaistu versio, kun ei tiedä mitkä kaikki jutut on pielessä.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Jutussa on vaan aika paljon virheitä, joten ei kannata kaikkea ottaa kirjaimellisesti. Olisi kiva saada oikaistu versio, kun ei tiedä mitkä kaikki jutut on pielessä.



No juu, juttu pitää paikkansa kyllä parikin kertaa. Yksi oli Tour de Pori jolloin Lotta nitkahti, mutta oli sieltä lähtenyt monta muuta jo aikaisemmin. ja oli 15 v. Ja yksi toinen kerta sama juttu. Mutta ei sillä 10 vuotiaana ollut maastista. Mutta kyllä me sen teiniangstin päällä olle otettiin kyllä ihan huolella yhteen monta monituista kertaa. Niin kuin nyt isät ja tyttäret ottaa. Ja monta kertaa Lotta lähti menenmään kesken lenkin. Ajoi kyllä sen loppuun. ei vaan jaksanut mun naamaa  :Leveä hymy:  No, nyt on tilanne se, että ei parana soitella tai mut tiputetaan  :Leveä hymy: 
Mutta vaimon mä kyllä pistän tuosta Isä Jukasta lujille. Sitä en tiennyt  :Leveä hymy:  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Frosty

> Mutta vaimon mä kyllä pistän tuosta Isä Jukasta lujille. Sitä en tiennyt



Ja Arto Nybergiltäkin lipsahti se Laura. Hienoa toki, että mediaankin saadaan kiinnostusta lajia kohtaan.

----------


## Cat

Hienoa Arto Nybergiltä, että valitsi Lotan ohjelmaan. Hyvä asia pyöräilylle. Lotta esiintyi todella hyvin  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

2003 Oli Atte Koskinen 6.12 Linnan Juhlissa. Nyt sinne sai kutsun Lotta  :Hymy:

----------


## Hääppönen

:Hymy:  Hieno juttu! Osoittaa Saulin hereilläoloa.

----------


## VeloGirl

Mahtavaa!
Onnea!

----------


## kukavaa

Pitääkö nyt sitten kattoa sitä hiton kättelyä.

----------


## Jabadabado

Onnittelut jälleen Lotalle, nyt siis kutsusta Linnanjuhliin. Hienoa että saadaan sinne edustusta maantiepyöräilylle.  :Hymy:

----------


## VesaP

Hienoa!  :Hymy: 

Maikkarilta:

"
Yksi kutsun saaneista on maastopyöräilijä Lotta Lepistö, joka saapuu vastaanotolle yhdessä poikaystävänsä Joonas Henttalan kanssa. 
"

Ja alla kutsusta kuva jossa lukee "maantiepyöräilijä...".  :Hymy:

----------


## Esa S

Sitä ennen käväisee ajamassa yhden kisan Etelä-Afrikassa, koska

" ... we’re bringing Lotta Lepistö, one of the best riders in the world"

http://www.bpct.ch/cervelo-bigla-heads-to-south-africa/

----------


## Miha

Todella hienoa! Lotta on uskomattoman hieno Suomen maatiepyöräilyn keulakuva, onnittelut!!

----------


## Paolo

> Sitä ennen käväisee ajamassa yhden kisan Etelä-Afrikassa, koska
> 
> " ... we’re bringing Lotta Lepistö, one of the best riders in the world"
> 
> http://www.bpct.ch/cervelo-bigla-heads-to-south-africa/



Eipä tosiaan meinaa todeksi uskoa, että tuossa puhutaan suomalaisesta pyöräilijästä.

----------


## Paolo

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cerv...ycle-challenge

Tuolla vielä uutisointia ja kuvia Cyclingnewsilla.

----------


## Tassu

Lotta studiossa naisten pujottelukisan jälkeen.
Alkaa 1:11:10
http://areena.yle.fi/1-3662666?autoplay=true

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

http://areena.yle.fi/1-3101896 Sportmagazinetissa

----------


## kukavaa

"...we're bringing Lotta Lepistö, one of the best riders in the world so you can see we take it seriously."

----------


## Talisker

Onnea listasijoituksesta, nr 64 kaikista ammattipyöräilijöistä:
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news/...&utm_source=ET

----------


## SSGT-92

Tuohan on todella hienoa. Äkkiä laskien 8. listalle sijoittuneista naisista.

----------


## Sanna04

Itse äkkiä laskin naisista sijalle 11.  :Hymy:

----------


## SSGT-92

Juu,11. , mut mää laskinkin äkkiä,näköjään liian akkiä. :Nolous:

----------


## Esa S

Lottaa voi äänestää täällä
http://urheilugaala.fi/sykahdyttavin...jon-mm-pronssi

Ja sitten Iltalehden epävirallisessa äänestyksessä:
http://www.iltalehti.fi/urheilu/2016...29202_ur.shtml

----------


## litku

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TruySbpRdJI

Lotta vilahtaa muutaman kerran  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Pitäis tulla jknl haastattelukin tänään linnan juhlista

----------


## stenu

^ ja olikin ihan kaikista ensimmäisenä  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

On vielä pitkä tie saada lajille arvostusta. Urhelugaalan , vuoden urheilijaäänestyksessä ehdokkaana on MM pronssimitalisti Laura Lepistö. Tämä siis toimittajile menneessä s postissa. No sattuuhan sitä, mutta kun oli varmaan kymmenes kerta  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jenkka

> On vielä pitkä tie saada lajille arvostusta. Urhelugaalan , vuoden urheilijaäänestyksessä ehdokkaana on MM pronssimitalisti Laura Lepistö. Tämä siis toimittajile menneessä s postissa. No sattuuhan sitä, mutta kun oli varmaan kymmenes kerta



Mitäs näistä marginaalilajien mm-mitallisteista... äkkiäkös siinä nimet menee sinne päin oikealla alkukirjaimella, kuten vaikka Tero Selänne vaiko Teemu Pitkämäki.

----------


## Jim717

Jos ensi vuonna Lotta saa samanlaisia tai jopa parempia tuloksia, niin eiköhän lajin tunnettavuus nouse ja kirjoitusvirheet vähenevät.

----------


## Farina

Aamulehdessä aukeaman juttu Lotasta tänä aamuna.

----------


## VPR

> Aamulehdessä aukeaman juttu Lotasta tänä aamuna.



http://www.aamulehti.fi/urheilu/mm-m...-kmh-24157588/

----------


## CamoN

Maarasen Esalla on videolla komea tuulipuku. Vähän ihmettelin miksi artikkelin otsikkoon oli nostettu mäenlaskunopeus, olisin saattanut itse avata pelin vaikka mainitsemalla ensimmäisenä ne ensin vuoden MM-kisat. Maarasen vaatetuksen nähtyäni en enää ihmetellyt.

----------


## tempokisu

Kiva juttu. Anteeksi, kun hymyilytti se kohta jossa "...voin syödä joskus suklaatakin"  :Hymy:  Kyllä voi syödä suklaata jos vaan muuten maistuu. 
Samoin toimittajan kuvateksti "...ajaa päivässä lyhyen tai pitkän lenkin", ja toimittajan valinta varmasti se otsikointikin oli. Näin taviksesta se nimittäin tuntuu ihan kammottavalta vauhdilta fillarilla.
Minä olisin ollu kiinnostunu sillee harjoittelumääristä, hieman tarkennusta siis "lyhyeen tai pitkään" lenkkiin, kilometrejä ja/tai tunteja vuodessa tai näinpoispäin.

----------


## CamoN

Stravan viimeisimmässä uutiskirjeessä "Our best photos of 2016" Lotan naama aika keskeisellä paikalla. Hyvää näkyvyyttä.

----------


## rhubarb

http://blog.strava.com/galleries/best-of-photos-2016/ jos palvelin taas joskus herää.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Kiva juttu. Anteeksi, kun hymyilytti se kohta jossa "...voin syödä joskus suklaatakin"  Kyllä voi syödä suklaata jos vaan muuten maistuu. 
> Samoin toimittajan kuvateksti "...ajaa päivässä lyhyen tai pitkän lenkin", ja toimittajan valinta varmasti se otsikointikin oli. Näin taviksesta se nimittäin tuntuu ihan kammottavalta vauhdilta fillarilla.
> Minä olisin ollu kiinnostunu sillee harjoittelumääristä, hieman tarkennusta siis "lyhyeen tai pitkään" lenkkiin, kilometrejä ja/tai tunteja vuodessa tai näinpoispäin.



Äärimmäisen harvoin yli kuuden tunnin lenkkejä pitkänäkään.  Ja yleensä alle sen.  Lyhyet muodostivat vetoharjoituksista. Mutta mitään tyhjentävää ei voi kertoa, kun systeemi on se, että melko lyhyellä varoitusajalla joudutaan ohjelmaa muuttamaan. Kisoja tulee erittäin paljon. Kisakilsat 5 tonnia kuitenkin. Niiden ehdoilla reenit. Eli mikä on kropan tilanne . No tämmöstä ympäripyöreää tää. Mutta näin se myöskin menee. Tommi haistelee tilanteen ja ohjeistaa sen mukaan.

----------


## tempokisu

^ Kiitos, tuttuahan tuo. Kisavuosina jos ajoi liikaa niin se oli huono asia, ja meillä on kuitenkin "vähän erilaiset kisat ja vauhdit"  :Hymy:  ja noinhan se parhaiten menee että tilanteen mukaan harjoittelua säädetään.
Tsemiä  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

En löytänyt sitä stravakuvaa ?

----------


## kolistelija

> En löytänyt sitä stravakuvaa ?



http://static.cdn.responsys.net/i5/r...de_Desktop.jpg

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> http://static.cdn.responsys.net/i5/r...de_Desktop.jpg



 Kiitos  :Hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

https://www.facebook.com/jyrki.lepis...82856262996629

----------


## Paolo

Tuolta äänestämään.
Tämän foorumin lukijat löytänevät sieltä suosikkinsa..

Kenestä Vuoden urheilija – kerro oma suosikkisi
http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000005...ff480abe219fa7

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

https://www.facebook.com/BiglaProCyc...8796180704099/

----------


## Googol

Lotta taisi voittaa naisten Dwars door Vlaanderenin.

----------


## fiber

Aika tiukkaa oli, ero Elviniin vajaa metri. Onnittelut Poriin!

----------


## kuovipolku

Soitetaan se Porilaisten marssi!

----------


## Köfte



----------


## SSGT-92

Äskön just tuli ES:ltä toi Lotan voitto,hienoa.Lisää näitä.
 Ja tulihan sieltä palkintojen jakokin.Enkun kieliset selostajat kommentoi Lotan pullon avaamistaitoja;hitain pullon avaaja,nopein kirissä...

----------


## ilmora

Ylekin noteerannut:

Lotta Lepistö otti kauden avausvoittonsa Dwars Door Vlaanderen -kevätklassikossa Belgiassa. 114 kilometrin kilpailu poljettiin kuudennen kerran ja reitillä nähtiin kevään kilpailuille tyypillisiä mukulakiviosuuksia ja kapeita teitä. Legendaariset mukulakivimäet Oude Kwaremont ja Paterberg olivat myös mukana naisten kovatasoisessa kisassa.

Kilpailu ratkaistiin kuudentoista kuskin irtiotossa, jossa olivat mukana Cervélo-Biglan Lotta Lepistö ja Lisa Klein. Canyon SRAM -tallin neljä ajajaa yrittivät vuoronperään iskeä irti, mutta Lepistö ja Klein kestivät mukana. Maalisuoralle tultaessa oli selvää, että voitosta käydään loppukirikamppailu vielä mukana olevien yhdeksän kuskin kesken. Lepistö on tehnyt itseään tunnetuksi kirinaisena, jonka loppurutistukselle ei tällä kertaa löytynyt vastaajaa.

- Lisasta oli todella iso apu minulle irtiotossa. Kauden avausvoiton myötä apina lähti selästä ja nyt on vapautunut fiilis. Pää on nyt avattu! Lepistö kommentoi kilpailun jälkeen tulevaa ennakoiden.

Kisassa oli mukana myös Laura Vainionpää, joka ei aivan kisataktiikassaan onnistunut ja jäi sijalle 90.

----------


## Esa S

> Äskön just tuli ES:ltä toi Lotan voitto,hienoa.Lisää näitä.
>  Ja tulihan sieltä palkintojen jakokin.Enkun kieliset selostajat kommentoi Lotan pullon avaamistaitoja;hitain pullon avaaja,nopein kirissä...



Kehitystä on kuitenkin tapahtunut, 2010 Rattarallissa Lotta ei osannut avata pulloa ollenkaan  :Hymy:

----------


## 90kg

https://www.facebook.com/dwarsdoorvl...7095480310408/

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Kehitystä on kuitenkin tapahtunut, 2010 Rattarallissa Lotta ei osannut avata pulloa ollenkaan



 :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Onko kellään linkkiä videoon ?

----------


## Jim717

Hyvin lyhyt video maaliin tulosta https://ig24.pl/kolarstwo-szosowe-dw...-pierwszej-10/

----------


## Kampinalle

Maaliintulo oli äsken Urheiluruudussa, tulee varmaan kohta Areenaan. Hieno kisa!

----------


## SSGT-92

Eurosportin1, 22.00 alkavassa lähetyksessä saattais olla se maaliin tulo ja podium seremoniat pullon avaamis kommentteineen ???

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Areenassa oli joo Eurosportin kuvaa

----------


## zander

Lotta Lepistö on voittanut Gent-Wevelgemin Belgiassa! Huikea kauden alku! Hyvä Lotta!!

----------


## SSGT-92

Kylläpäs Lotta ny hemmottelee meitä.Onnea Lotalle ja taustajoukoilleen.

----------


## ilmora

Ylekin jo kartalla.  :Hymy: 

Lotta Lepistö on voittanut Gent-Wevelgem -kilpailun sunnuntaina Belgiassa, jossa ajettiin Womens World Tourin neljäs osakilpailu.

146 kilometrin mittainen kisa alkoi vauhdikkaasti, ja ensimmäisen tunnin aikana naiset ajoivat 42 km/h keskivauhdilla. Vauhdin ollessa reipasta ei irtiottoja päässyt syntymään. Kisan puolivälissä useampaan kertaan ajetut mäet Kemmelberg ja Monteberg hajottivat pääjoukkoa, ja lopulta voittotaistelussa oli mukana enää rajusti pienentynyt pääjoukko.

Kisan viimeisen tunnin aikana monet kuskit yrittivät irtiottoa, ja kuuden ajajan ryhmä pysyikin hetken pääjoukon edellä. Viimeisille kilometreille tultaessa joukko oli jälleen yhdessä ja voitto ratkottaisiin loppukirissä. Lepistö kävi tiukan kamppailun kilpailun ennakkosuosikki Jolien D’Hooren kanssa ja onnistui kurottamaan pyöränsä ensimmäisenä maaliviivalle.

- Loppusuoralla oli vastatuuli ja odotin ja odotin, koska on oikea aika avata kiri. Keuhkoihin, jalkoihin ja päähänkin sattui, mutta puskin niin kovaa kuin jaksoin. Tallikaverit olivat tänään uskomattomia! Meitä oli viisi mukana kärkiporukassa, ja tytöt tekivät todella kovasti hommia ajaakseen irtiottoja kiinni ja suojatakseen minua kovalta sivutuulelta, Lepistö kommentoi kisapaikalta heti maaliintulon jälkeen.

----------


## Frosty

Mahtavaa, onnittelut Lotalle ja taustajoukoille!

----------


## Bempster

https://twitter.com/motorcyclemtns/s...44307526180864


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk

----------


## tpertt

Ny olisi videotakin tarjolla
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub-jkSCcipc

----------


## Laroute

Tuolla etusivun jutuissa on otsikoitu "Lotta Lepistölle jo toinen kirivoitto viikon sisiään". Tuo on aika vähättelevästi sanottu. Kyllä siinä on saanut hieman muutenkin ajaa, kuin ainoastaan loppukiriä kyttäillä. Molemmat voitothan on tulleet kevät klassikoille tyypillisissä revitysajoissa, joissa mutkaa, mukulaa, sivutuulta ym. jatkuvasti. Vaatii pikkasen päätä ja kuntoa päästä pääjoukon mukana loppusuoralle, saatikka voittaa kisat. Lotta on varmaankin joutunut laittamaan monta kertaa matkan aikana kaikki peliin, kuten muutkin. Jatkuvaa irtiottoa ja kiinniajamista. Vaikka kirissä Lotta pesikin muut, niin kyllä tuo on työvoitto. Järjettömän upea suoritus!

----------


## Sanna04

Vähättelevästi? No ehkä. Mutta tiedotteen otsikon pitää myös olla sellainen, että mahdollisimman moni media jutun avaa. Ja jos joltain on ensimmäinen voitto mennyt ohi, niin nyt ainakin kävi selväksi, että tämä oli jo toinen voitto viikon sisään. Tiedotteet kun ei kuitenkaan ole ns. ammattikielellä alan lehtiin kirjoitettu, joten vähän täytyy soveltaa parhaan lopputuloksen saamiseksi.  :Hymy:

----------


## fiber

Ainakin omasta kulmasta tarkastellen Sanna04 &co tekee todella hyvää työtä. Tuokin tiedote sai paikkansa monessa mediassa. Vielä kun YLE olisi näyttänyt / edes maininnut noin upean voiton Urheiluruudussa. Lähetyksellä oli pituutta, mutta taisi olla ainakin viisi minuuttia epätapahtumasta - eli vasta tulossa olevista taitoluistelukilpailuista.

----------


## rhubarb

Veikkaan että ei ole Sporzan kanssa sellaista yhteistyökuviota valmiina jolla videon olisi näppärästi saanut, mutta olisihan toki maailman korkeimman tason kilpailun voitto ollut ihan televisiomaininnankin arvoista.

----------


## OJ

Yle on Yle on Yle...

Mutta suomalaisille myy voitot koska suomalaiset eivät ole urheiluhulluja vaan menestyshulluja ja siksi on hyvä alleviivata voittoja. Tavis ei ymmärrä/ole kiinnostunut sivutuulitaisteluista ja Kemmelbergin mukulakivistä ennen kuin on hienovaraisen hellästi opastettu syvemmälle lajin saloihin. Ja näiden tiedotteiden kanssa on se hyvä juttu, että saa alkaa itse tekemään jos kokee kompetenssia ja resursseja löytyvän.

----------


## Laroute

Ei ollut tarkoitus vähätellä jutun tekijän työtä tai itse juttua. Mielestäni kyseessä oli Suurvoitto ja siksi tuo "kirivoitoksi" nimeäminen pisti silmään. Otsikosta ei siis mielestäni löytynyt sitä suuruutta, minkä mielestäni tämä ainutlaatuinen voitto olisi ansainnut. Pikku juttuja, kunhan pohdin!

----------


## fiber

Raparperi, noinhan se valitettavasti menee. 
Laroute, ymmärrän lajiharrastajan pointin  :Hymy:

----------


## Sanna04

Joo, näitä on hyvä pohtia. Itsekin olen muutamaan otteeseen joutunut pähkäilemään noita tiedotteita kirjoittaessa, että mikä on tarpeeksi kansantajuisesti kirjoitettu, aukeaako peloton sanana kelleen, tai pääjoukko, saati hatka jne. Ja jos tiedotteita on kirjoittanut kauden mittaan jo ison liudan, niin pitääkö ne vielä kirjoittaa jokainen siten, kuin ei aikaisempia olisi ollutkaan, vai voiko jo olettaa, että esimerkiksi pääjoukko on tuttu käsite lukijoille? Toki jos juttua kirjoittaa vaikka liiton faceen, niin oletuksena voi ehkä vähän enemmän lajin slangia käyttää, saati jos tekisi juttua alan lehteen. Mutta ymmärrän Laroute myös tuonkin puolen, tulee itsekin pohdittua samoja asioita vähän väliä!

----------


## Jim717

Lopun hidastuksen mukaan Lotta ei kurottanut niin hyvin kuin toiseksi tullut. Kurottaminen voi olla joskus ratkaisevaa. Peter Sagan kurottaa erittäin paljon
https://www.facebook.com/BiglaProCyc...4041776846206/

----------


## Esa S

Kakkoseksi jäänyt aloitti kurotuksen aavistuksen liian aikaisin, Lotta teki sen eron polkemalla viimeisten parin metrin matkalla. Olisi toki voinut onnistua myös tismalleen oikean aikaisella kurotuksella.
Kakkonen aloitti kirinsä hiukan aikaisemmin, joten aikainen kurotus saattoi johtua siitä, ettei jaksanut enään polkea.
Varmaan samasta syystä Sagan yritti pelastaa tilannetta massiivisella kurotuksella Milano-San Remon viivalla ylipitkän kirinsä jälkeen. Oli kyllä hyvin lähellä kaatumista maalin jälkeen.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Veikkaan että ei ole Sporzan kanssa sellaista yhteistyökuviota valmiina jolla videon olisi näppärästi saanut, mutta olisihan toki maailman korkeimman tason kilpailun voitto ollut ihan televisiomaininnankin arvoista.



Eurosportin kanssa on yhteistyösopimus ja siitä YLE saa kuvaa. Nämä muut ovat sitten hankalia.
Mutta töitä on tehtävä vielä. Aika harvalle aukesi, että tämä oli kovempi juttu kuin MM pronssi .
Tarvii vaan tiedottaa tiedottaa ja taas tiedottaa. Ja onhan tuo aika viidakko 1.2/1.1 ja World Tour esim.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Ei ollut tarkoitus vähätellä jutun tekijän työtä tai itse juttua. Mielestäni kyseessä oli Suurvoitto ja siksi tuo "kirivoitoksi" nimeäminen pisti silmään. Otsikosta ei siis mielestäni löytynyt sitä suuruutta, minkä mielestäni tämä ainutlaatuinen voitto olisi ansainnut. Pikku juttuja, kunhan pohdin!



Suurvoitto . Hitto, kun olis tullu mieleen . Se oli just se sana

----------


## Mattia

Kannataa käyttää Mietaan Jussin, Kaarlo Maaningan ja Martti Vainion suorituksista tuttuja termejä. Marginaalilajin slangin opettaminen kansalle on aivan turhaa.

----------


## Jari Wiksten

> Eurosportin kanssa on yhteistyösopimus ja siitä YLE saa kuvaa. Nämä muut ovat sitten hankalia.
> Mutta töitä on tehtävä vielä. Aika harvalle aukesi, että tämä oli kovempi juttu kuin MM pronssi .
> Tarvii vaan tiedottaa tiedottaa ja taas tiedottaa. Ja onhan tuo aika viidakko 1.2/1.1 ja World Tour esim.



World Tour ei varmaan aukene taviksille ja tavistoimittajille samalla tavalla kuin World Cup. Vaikkapa marginaalilaji hiihdon World Cup -voittoa hehkutettaisiin mediassa aika pitkään ja näkyvästi. Mutta ehkä nämäkin asiat tulevien menestysten kautta leviää. 
Vaikea arvottaa MM-pronssia ja WT-voittoa keskenään. Verrataanpa kotimaassa Skoda cupin osakilpailun voittoa ja SM-maantiepronssia, kumpi menee edelle?

Toisaalta eihän noita tarvitse arvottaa keskenään. Hienoja saavutuksia molemmat ja nautitaan niistä ja kausi on vasta alkanut joten menestystä on varmasti luvassa vielä paljon kauden aikana.

----------


## Mattia

> World Tour ei varmaan aukene taviksille ja tavistoimittajille samalla tavalla kuin World Cup. Vaikkapa marginaalilaji hiihdon World Cup -voittoa hehkutettaisiin mediassa aika pitkään ja näkyvästi. Mutta ehkä nämäkin asiat tulevien menestysten kautta leviää.



Aika kauan vielä saa menestystä tulla. Ei hiihdonkaan kohdalla voida vielä pitkiin aikoihin siirtyä käyttämään kansainvälistä "World Cup" termiä, vaan kyllä se tuulipuvulle on sanottava "maailmancup osakilpailu". Valitettavasti on ymmärrettävä oma asema kohderyhmän mielenkiinnossa, jos meinataan tiedottaa oman lajin ulkopuolella.

----------


## rhubarb

Mutta ihan varmuuden vuoksi, hienoa että tiedotus on parantunut näinkin paljon  :Hymy:

----------


## Laroute

Eikös Lotta aja Ronde Van Vlaanderen, joten sitä "Suurvoitto" ilmaisua voi käyttää sen uutisoinnissa.

----------


## Jari Wiksten

> Aika kauan vielä saa menestystä tulla. Ei hiihdonkaan kohdalla voida vielä pitkiin aikoihin siirtyä käyttämään kansainvälistä "World Cup" termiä, vaan kyllä se tuulipuvulle on sanottava "maailmancup osakilpailu". Valitettavasti on ymmärrettävä oma asema kohderyhmän mielenkiinnossa, jos meinataan tiedottaa oman lajin ulkopuolella.



Hiihdon distance cup oli mulle uusi termi päättyneellä kaudella eli tuulipukukansaan kuulun itsekin. :Hymy: 

Suurkiitos aktiiviselle tiedotusryhmälle, joka käyttää paljon vapaa-aikaansa näiden tiedotteiden eteen.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> World Tour ei varmaan aukene taviksille ja tavistoimittajille samalla tavalla kuin World Cup. Vaikkapa marginaalilaji hiihdon World Cup -voittoa hehkutettaisiin mediassa aika pitkään ja näkyvästi. Mutta ehkä nämäkin asiat tulevien menestysten kautta leviää. 
> Vaikea arvottaa MM-pronssia ja WT-voittoa keskenään. Verrataanpa kotimaassa Skoda cupin osakilpailun voittoa ja SM-maantiepronssia, kumpi menee edelle?
> 
> Toisaalta eihän noita tarvitse arvottaa keskenään. Hienoja saavutuksia molemmat ja nautitaan niistä ja kausi on vasta alkanut joten menestystä on varmasti luvassa vielä paljon kauden aikana.



Joo. Masters turnaus menee menee tenniksessä jo läpi. Tuota tarvitsee kyllä pohtia, tarvisko kylmästi iskeä maailmancup.
Tarvitsee vähän kysellä noilta paremmin osaavilta lajeilta.
Pitää nyt muistaa , että nollasta aloitettiin kaksi vuotta sitten.
Ja yksi homma on ollut muuttaa toimintakulttuuria. Muutosvastarintaa on ollut kyllä jonkin verran näillä , kun ennen oon  
Tehnyt näin ja mää osaan ja pirä sää kloppi suus kii  :Leveä hymy: 

P.S Vertaaminen MM pronssiin perustuu minulla yksinkertaisesti siihen, että nyt oli ihan kaikki mukana . MM kisoissa jää kovia hollantilaisia ja muita kovien maiden kuskeja väkisin pois, kun ei kaikki mahdu.

----------


## Mattia

> Mutta ihan varmuuden vuoksi, hienoa että tiedotus on parantunut näinkin paljon



Ehdottomasti. Eikä tarkoita vaan Lepistöön kohdistuvia tarinoita.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Ehdottomasti. Eikä tarkoita vaan Lepistöön kohdistuvia tarinoita.



Vuosi sitten sovittiin, että tehdään 60 tiedotetta. 180 tuli. Avaamisprosentti135 s postista on 30, riippumatta siitä kuka on ollut jutun päähenkilö. Läpimenoa sitten ei pysty tsekkaamaan.
Parapuolella on vielä omat kaverit, eli ne sitten lisää vielä.

----------


## rjrm

Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein, että Tunkkipuolikas olisi Lepistön isä? Kovaa työtä ja oman ajan uhraamista on varmasti takana ja paljon. Onnea! Jos olen ymmärtänyt väärin, pyydän anteeksi jo etukäteen.

----------


## Jari Wiksten

> Olenko ymmärtänyt oikein, että Tunkkipuolikas olisi Lepistön isä? Kovaa työtä ja oman ajan uhraamista on varmasti takana ja paljon. Onnea! Jos olen ymmärtänyt väärin, pyydän anteeksi jo etukäteen.



Oikein olet ymmärtänyt.

----------


## jaksu

Lotta viikon pro #wattagebazooka

----------


## Mattia

Oho. Onsekova  :Vink:

----------


## Köfte

Käsittämättömän kova. Pitääpä etsiä netistä, josko naisten Rondesta olisi striimiä.

----------


## Jim717

Tuossa vielä linkki Lotan Wattagebazookaan  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ipL42fp3eNw&t=24m10s

----------


## FriscoBisquit

Tämä viesti on ainoastaan varauksetonta kunnioitusta ajosuoritusta ja huippu-urheilijaa kohtaan

----------


## Oatmeal Stout

Ranking 6! Hienoa.

----------


## Miha

http://www.uci.ch/road/ranking/

Joo, tällä listalla on vaan yksi rakettinousija!!

----------


## kuovipolku

Australialainen fillarisaitti Cyclingtips seuraa sponsorinsa Ellan tukemana naisten ammattipyöräilyä paremmin kuin monet muut. Sunnuntaina ajettavaa Ronde van Vlaanderenia pohjustetaan jutulla https://cyclingtips.com/2017/03/batt...dies-flanders/ 

Lotta Lepistöä ei ole valittu viiden suosikin joukkoon mutta hänet on sentään ymmärretty mainita yhtenä neljästä muusta seurattavasta.

Tärkeintä jutussa lienee kuitenkin: *– Streaming:* a livestream of the women’s race will be provided on the website of Flanders Classics and the Flanders Classics Facebook page. And: it’s not geo-restricted!

----------


## Köfte

^ Kiitos! En hoksannutkaan hakea aussien kautta, oletin eurosaittien... No olkoot.
   Täytyypä välittää tietämys työmatkailevalle rouvallekin.

----------


## Googol

> Lotta Lepistöä ei ole valittu viiden suosikin joukkoon mutta hänet on sentään ymmärretty mainita yhtenä neljästä muusta seurattavasta.



Vaikea tietysti sanoa yhtään ajoa näkemättä, mutta veikkaisin, että Ronden reitti voi olla vähän liian vaativa Lotalle. Joten seuranta, mutta ei suosikki on minusta ihan kohdallaan.

----------


## -Sammy-

Lotta nostettu GCN videolla yhdeksi suosikiksi.Löytyy noin kohdasta 1.40 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r1-XF4al6MA

----------


## Paolo

Lotan kuulumisia tänään Hesarissa:
Superonnellinen Lotta Lepistö aloitti kauden kahdella voitolla: ”Nyt voin tavoitella omaa parastani”
http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/0104201...f037bb538c124d

----------


## Laroute

Huomenna on tuskaisten valintojen päivä. Loistava pyöräilykeli ja tarkoitus vetää pitkä lenkki, mutta vaakakupissa on se, että seuraako Lotan kisan, vai tyytyykö jälkikäteen tuloksiin ja highlightseihin netissä. On tämä elämä joskus kovaa.

Lotalle kuitenkin toivon onnistunutta kisaa ja menestystä.

----------


## fiber

Ronde tulee onneksi sen verran myöhään, että ehdin katsomaan ainakin suuren osan lähetyksestä suorana. Taidan silti laittaa digiboksin tallentamaan.

----------


## Esa S

14:30 alkaa livelähetys, maalissa ovat n. klo 16. Siis nettilive, ei taida Suomessa miltään televisiokanavalta nähdä.

----------


## Laroute

> 14:30 alkaa livelähetys, maalissa ovat n. klo 16. Siis nettilive, ei taida Suomessa miltään televisiokanavalta nähdä.



Onko heittää suoraa linkkiä netin livelähetykseen naisten ajosta. Jostain syystä tämä näyttää lähetyksen alkavan vasta kuuden tunnin päästä. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hmca-N1J0I

----------


## Esa S

Ei ole vielä suoraa linkkiä, mutta tuolla on tieto, mistä se löytyy sitten 14:30:
http://uci.ch/road/news/article/foll...men-worldtour/

Selostuskin englanniksi. Ja voihan tuolta tai suoraan twitteristä seurata jo nyt mitä tapahtuu:
https://mobile.twitter.com/UCI_WWT

----------


## Esa S

Nyt näkyy:
https://www.facebook.com/FlandersClassicsofficial/

----------


## Teemu H

Ei minä ainakaan pääse katsomaan Facebookissa  :Irvistys: 

"Jotain meni pieleen 
Videon toistaminen ei kävä kyllä onnistu"

No, kommenteissa lukee "Stream has crashed!", joten en taida olla ainoa.

----------


## Esa S

Hetken toimi. No josko saisivat kuntoon.

----------


## Metsänpeikko

Nyt toimii ainakin chromella. Pitää multitaskata ja katsoa miesten kisaa eurosportilta telkkarista ja naisten kisaa läppäriltä. Vaimo nauraa vieressä ja väittää, ettei se nyt noin tärkeää voi olla, että pitää molempia yhtäaikaa katsoa.

----------


## Köfte

> Ei minä ainakaan pääse katsomaan Facebookissa 
> 
> "Jotain meni pieleen 
> Videon toistaminen ei kävä kyllä onnistu"
> 
> No, kommenteissa lukee "Stream has crashed!", joten en taida olla ainoa.




Halavatun naamakirja :Vihainen:

----------


## Sanna04

Toimii se taas, toiminut jo hyvän aikaa!

----------


## tchegge_

Pitääkö tuossa olla Facebookin käyttäjä että näkisi kisan?

----------


## Sanna04

Sitä en osaa sanoa, kun aina tulee facea selattua kirjautuneena. Ja nyt ei ymmärrettävästi pysty kirjautumaan ulos ja testaamaan onnistuuko ilman kirjautumista.. 😊

----------


## Googol

http://sebn.sc/sebn-3.php

Facebookittomille.

----------


## Köfte

^ Pelastava enkeli! Kiitokset jälleen kerran.

----------


## rhubarb

Näkikö joku mihin Lotta jäi?

----------


## Googol

Lotalle aika sopiva kilpailun kulku, kun tultiin noinkin isolla porukalla maaliin, mutta ei tällä kertaa pysynyt mukana (tai sitten tuli teknisiä ongelmia).

----------


## villef

> Nyt toimii ainakin chromella. Pitää multitaskata ja katsoa miesten kisaa eurosportilta telkkarista ja naisten kisaa läppäriltä. Vaimo nauraa vieressä ja väittää, ettei se nyt noin tärkeää voi olla, että pitää molempia yhtäaikaa katsoa.



Hemmetti kun Viru hotellissa ei näy Eurosport, niin piti priorisoida miesten kisa Playerilla..

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sanna04

Mutuveikkaus, että siellä jossain mäessä kun porukka katkesi, Lotta oli vain väärässä kohdassa porukkaa ja kärki karkasi. Siinä kun näytti, että G2 oli mäessä ajamassa neljän hatkaa kiinni ja Asleigh Moolman-Pasio lähti yrittämään, niin ei hänkään saanut ajettua eroa kiinni, vaikka kärjessä neljä "väsynyttä" irtiottajaa ja Asleigh kuitenkin mäkikuski.

Mutta hieno voitto Riveralle, melkein toivoinkin, että voi kun joku sprintteri tämän nyt veisi. Ja miten Ellen van Dijk lähes yksin kiskoi kärkiporukan kiinni, ansaittu voitto kyllä Sunwebille!

----------


## Laroute

Onko tietoa, mitkä syyt johtivat Lotan keskeyttämiseen?

----------


## Sanna04

Liiton tiedote:
http://us13.campaign-archive2.com/?u...&id=fa6ad9adc1

*Lepistöllä huono päivä ja keskeytys Belgiassa*


Lotta Lepistö ei ajanut maaliin sunnuntaina Womens world tourin  viidennessä osakilpailussa Ronde van Vlaanderenissa, jonka vei nimiinsä  yhdysvaltalaissprintteri Coryn Rivera. Viime viikolla kaksi kilpailua  voittanut Lepistö lähti kisaan hakemaan hyvää sijoitusta, mutta nyt  kohdalle osui huono päivä. 153 kilometrin mittainen kevätklassikko  ajettiin kapeilla mukulakiviteillä ja reitille osui useaan kertaan  jyrkkiä nousuja, kuten legendaariset Oude Kwaremont, Koppenberg ja  Kapelmuur.

- Tänään ei vaan jalat toimineet, ei mitään sen kummempaa. Aina ei vain  kulje. Olisihan sen voinut maaliin ajaa, mutta sen verran harmitti, että  päätin säästellä jalkoja kun mahdollisuutta top 20 -sijoitukseen ei  tänään ollut, Lepistö kertasi keskeytykseen päättynyttä kisaa.

Lepistö ei ajanut keskiviikkona Belgiassa Pajot Hills Classic -kisaa, mikä saattoi vaikuttaa tänään.
- Olisi ehkä pitänyt ajaa se kisa keskiviikkona, tänään oli vähän jalat jumissa.

Seuraavaksi Lotta Lepistö osallistuu keskiviikkona alkavalle Healthy Ageing Tourille Alankomaissa. Etappikisa ajetaan 5.-9.4.

----------


## Kampinalle

Lotasta ja tallin ajajien onnettomuuksista juttu Ilta-Sanomissa

http://www.is.fi/muutlajit/art-20000...4.html?ref=rss

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Huomaa että jutun kirjoittaja on perillä siitä mistä kirjoittaa.

Mikä ei ole mitenkään itsestään selvä aikana jolloin kovin monet uutisjutut niin urheilusta kuin muistakin asioista ovat väärinymmärtäen luettuja ja huonosti jostain englanninkielisestä nettiuutisvirrasta huonosti käännettyjä.

----------


## Esa S

Podium.tv live lähetys, Lotta ajaa 16 ajajan irtiotossa parin tunnin etapin puolivälissä, eli maaliin n. tunti, ero n. Minuutti. Kovien kuskien ryhmä, mm. MM paita mukana, joten varmaan näiden joukosta voittaja löytyy.

Edit: eikun ero enää 20 sekkaa.

----------


## Esa S

On kyllä hyvälaatuinen televisiointi, kannattaa katsoa, siis netistä. Lotan porukassa nyt 15,  pysyvät varmaan irti, maaliin n. puoli tuntia.

----------


## Esa S

Lotta 3.! Yksi pääsi vähän karkuun lopussa.

----------


## villef

Pikkasen hankalampi seurattava, kun miesten kisoissa tottunut siihen että eron tietää joka hetki, samaten kuin matkan maaliin...

----------


## Vekavi

Cervelo Bigla tänään 4 pyöräilijällä 2 sijalla Team TTssä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Köfte

^ Kiitos! Vähän skitsoa tämä tämä seuranta, kun Baskeissakin ajellaan...

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Joskus vähän hirvittää tehdä itsestäänselvyyksiä tiedotteisiin, mutta ajatus on kertoa muille kuin lajin asiantuntijoille, joita on esim täällä, mitä maantiepyöräily on.
Eli Sorry .

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...ge-klassikossa

----------


## Trollberga

> Lotasta ja tallin ajajien onnettomuuksista juttu Ilta-Sanomissa
> 
> http://www.is.fi/muutlajit/art-20000...4.html?ref=rss







> Kyllä, mutta uni ei meinannut tulla silmään, kun viimeiset kilometrit pyörivät silmissä, Lepistö sanoo pyöräilyentusiasti Jukka Pakkasen samannimisen kirjan hengessä.




Hauska tuo Iltiksen viittaus Jukka Pakkasen 33 vuoden takaiseen romaaniin _Viimeinen kilometri_ (1984). "... viimeiset kilometrit..." "Haa, kirjallinen viittaus! Puhut Jukka Pakkasen hengessä!" Minulle tämä tapahtuu aina kun vaikkapa Peter Selin sanoo Eurosport-selostuksessaan tuon taikasanaparin.

Mutta olipa mahtavaa lukea tuosta innostuksesta, viimeisten kilometrien loisteesta, joka tahtoo viedä yöunet ja jota toistuvakaan menestys ei ole mitenkään himmentänyt.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Tarinaa roolituksesta yms.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=...&v=IOh2ACTv0EA

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp1QnkkMRyk
World Tour esittelyssä Lotta

----------


## tapna

Lotta kävi radiossa http://areena.yle.fi/1-4118566

----------


## Köfte

Lotta sairaana? Olisiko Yleä parempaa tietoa?
Paranemista toki toivottaen; ikävää nämä aina.

----------


## häggens

Nille jotka eivät Yleltäkään ole lukeneet.

Sitkeä virustauti keskeytti suomalaisen pyöräilytähden kauden - "Tosi iso pettymys"
#uutisvahti

http://yle.fi/urheilu/3-9643203

----------


## kukavaa

En tiennyt, paska homma :Irvistys:

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

No näitä nyt joskus vaan tulee. Nyt vaan kuntoa haeskelemaan

----------


## SSGT-92

Lottakin kohta taas viivalla ; http://www.is.fi/muutlajit/art-2000005256366.html

----------


## häggens

Toivotaan että voittaa; niin on taas helppo seurata tulevissa kisalähetyksissä 😁

----------


## Esa S

> Toivotaan että voittaa; niin on taas helppo seurata tulevissa kisalähetyksissä 😁



Aika-ajossa tuli jo voitto, onnittelut!

Huomenna sitten se tärkeämpi kisa kisalähetysten seuraamisen kannalta.

Loppunousu on aika paha ei-mäkinaiselle, mutta ei siellä muutkaan varsinaisia mäkinaisia ole. Ja mäkinaistenkin pitää pysyä kyydissä loppumäen alle.

----------


## kolistelija

Eiköhän Lepistö ole aika todella mäkinainen keskiverto kotimaan kisanaiseen verrattuna. Ei meidän maantiekisoissa mitään mäkiominaisuuksilla tee, kun taas maailmalla kisassa kuin kisassa tuntuu olevan vähintään Syötteen veroisia mäkiä.

----------


## Esa S

Edellistä viestiä kirjoittaessani en tiennyt vielä aikaeroja seuraaviin. Tuolla kuntoerolla ei pitäisi olla vaikeuksia maantiekisassa, vaikka esim. Sari koittaisi taas peesailla koko matkan ja yrittää loppumäessä.
Tietenkin olisi varmempaa tiputtaa peesailijat ennen loppunousua. IK:llahan on kyllä hyvä ja iso joukkue jonka luulisi auttavan.

----------


## kukavaa

En löytänyt radan profiilia mutta loppumäestä sanotaan: 970 metriä, altitude 68 metriä, avg 6,96%, max 11,8%.

Onnea Lotalle kisaan.
Mistäs näitä voi katsoa?

----------


## Esa S

Piirtelin radan tuonne, eli kierros + loppumäki: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/22183065

155 metriä on lopussa nousua vajaan 4 km matkalla, jos nuo korkeuslukemat pitää paikkaansa. Olen muutaman kerran tuon mäen ajanut. Syöteajossa tuo ajetaan aina kisana parin sadan kilsan siirtymäajon päätteeksi. Kyllä se ihan mäeltä on tuntunut silloin.

Maantiekisoista tulee varmaan taas livelähetykset youtubeen https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7N...z12-njP-SGOBAw

----------


## Esa S

Huomista kisaa odotellessa Lotan ajoa voi katsoa viime viikonlopun Porvoon ajojen videolta: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA8BAvyxna8&t=7s
Siis miesten kisassa. Lotta avaa irtioton n. 56 minuutin paikkeilla, ja ajelee siinä telaketjussa 6-10 kärkikuskin kanssa, välillä vähän passaillen vetovuoroja. Välillä näytetään samaan aikaan menevää naisten kisaa, jossa vauhti on vähän verkkaisempaa.
Lotalla meni rengas 120 km kohdilla, ja lopetti ajon siihen.

----------


## VeloGirl

Onnittelut Lotalle aika-ajon voitosta, ja hyvaa ajoa huomiselle.

----------


## Esa S

> Piirtelin radan tuonne, eli kierros + loppumäki: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/22183065
> 
> 155 metriä on lopussa nousua vajaan 4 km matkalla, jos nuo korkeuslukemat pitää paikkaansa. Olen muutaman kerran tuon mäen ajanut. Syöteajossa tuo ajetaan aina kisana parin sadan kilsan siirtymäajon päätteeksi. Kyllä se ihan mäeltä on tuntunut silloin.
> 
> Maantiekisoista tulee varmaan taas livelähetykset youtubeen https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7N...z12-njP-SGOBAw



Piirsinkin ensin kierroksen väärin päin, nyt korjattu. Loppunousu onkin 176 metriä, mutta vähän pidemmällä 5 km matkalla, oikeastaan selvemmin kahdessa osassa.

Eikä olekaan livestriimiä, vaan pätkiä facebookissa https://www.facebook.com/suomenpyora...WSFEED&fref=nf

----------


## Köfte

Samaa rataa mennään:
http://www.kaleva.fi/urheilu/lotta-l...uuteen/762997/

----------


## Googol

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/drag...s-news-shorts/

Lotan neljännet peräkkäiset mestaruudet huomioitu Cyclingnewsin pikku-uutisissa. Voittomarginaali taisi vaan tulla miesten kisasta.

----------


## Jari Wiksten

Porissa on kiva juhannusperinne. Yhteislenkki, jolla on mukana ammattilaispyöräilijöitä ja kuntopyöräilijöitä. Tällä kertaa mukana oli hallitsevat maantien Suomenmestarit Lotta ja Matti kuudentoista muun pyöräilijän kanssa. Osa tyytyi noin 110km lenkkiin ja osa ajoi vielä pikku lisälenkin.

http://www.kestavyysurheilu.fi/pyora...juhannus-lotta

----------


## pulmark

Giro Rosa alkaa tänään, ekana vuorossa joukkue aika-ajo. Lotta Lepistö mukana:

http://www.girorosa.it/

----------


## häggens

Ei taida olla missään live-lähetystä, niin minulle kertoi internet.

----------


## pulmark

> Ei taida olla missään live-lähetystä, niin minulle kertoi internet.



Eipä taida löytyä videoo. Koosteita iltasella ainakin Rai Sport 2 ja kenties YouTubessa (UCI ja Giro Rosa tilit). Twitterissä jotain feediä, kuten kai myös järjestäjien sivuilla.

----------


## pulmark

https://twitter.com/GiroRosaCycling:

1. etappi: Cervelo Bigla Pro Cycling Team: 15'39'' 5° +30''

----------


## Googol

Etapin lopputuloksissa 8, +52s.

----------


## SSGT-92

Lotalla oli ollut rengas ongelmia ;https://www.mtv.fi/sport/muut-lajit/...apilla/6489940

----------


## SSGT-92

Lotta tänään toinen :http://www.cyclingstage.com/giro-ros...ults-ita-2017/

----------


## SSGT-92

Lotan tiimille harmillinen taktiikka moka ;http://www.is.fi/muutlajit/art-2000005277864.html

----------


## Esa S

Harmillinen sävy tuossa ISn jutussa, skandaalihakuinen otsikointi ja huomaa ettei toimittaja ymmärrä lajia. Van Vleutenin sama kohtalo osoittaa, että tuuli tuli ns. puskista, ja "moka" oli kohtalokas hänen kisansa osalta, mutta ei niinkään Lotan.  Lotta oli jo hävinnyt kokonaiskisan aiemin, ja jatkaa etappivoiton tavoittelua. Tasamaakisoja on vielä muutama jäljellä.
Oltiin katsomassa 2. ja 3. etapit, kun lomailtiin noilla seuduilla. 2. etapin jälkeen kun juteltiin Lotan kanssa,  niin hän kertoi olleensa apuna joukkuetovereilleen silloin, ja arveli tavoittelevansa voittoa ehkä 3. tai 7. etapilla, jos muistan oikein. Kummatkaan näistä ei ole ihan tasaisia, ehkä Lotta hakee erityisesti jotain tulevien MM-kisojen tapaisien reittien hallintaa?
Sanoin silloin, että yritä nyt 3. etapin voittoa, kun ollaan vielä katsomassa. Melkein onnistuikin, oli hienoa päästä mukaan kakkostilan juhlintaan.
Aika-ajon tuloksetkin lienee jo selvillä, mutta varmaankin Lotta ajoi sen säästellen, se kun oli mäkinaisille viritetty reitti. Palkintopallikolmikko sama kuin 2. etapilla.

----------


## SSGT-92

Jos oikein katoin tuolta ;http://www.girorosa.it/ ,-> classifiche -> Classifica Generale,ni Lotta 93. tämän päivän jälkeen.Lotta aika-ajossa 94.->Ordine d'Arrivo - Stage Classification etappa 5.

----------


## Esa S

Niin siis kokonaiskilpailulla ei ole mitään merkitystä, kun tähtää kirietappien voittoon.

----------


## Esa S

SKssa asialliset jutut, mistäköhän johtuu?
https://www.satakunnankansa.fi/urhei...assa-200245599

----------


## häggens

> SKssa asialliset jutut, mistäköhän johtuu?
> https://www.satakunnankansa.fi/urhei...assa-200245599



Kovin pahasti tuskin mokaa jos käyttää tiedotteita. Hyvä se kyllä kansalle toistaa, ettei se ole pyöräilyssä kisaturismia jos etapilla on viimeisten joukossa.

...jolla ei tasaisella pärjää, mutta on helpompi kiivetä, Lepistö sanoi tiedotteessa.

----------


## Esa S

Lotta 1.!!!

----------


## Laroute

Mahtavaa Lotta!

----------


## Taimo M.

Hyvin Lotta ajaa, hattua nostan kyl!!!

----------


## M. Rontti

Onnea Lotta! Upea suoritus! 

Mutta voi voi tätä suomalaisen pyöräilyjournalismin tasoa.

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000005280238.html?ref=rss

----------


## Frosty

Journalismin taso on valitettavasti maassamme keskimäärin heikko vähän aiheesta kuin aiheesta nykyään.

Onnea Lotalle ja taustajoukoille hienosta voitosta!

----------


## Sanna04

http://mailchi.mp/53ab7243e0d7/rjh59...7?e=07323afad5

Ei talkootyönä toimiva tiedotus ihan ehtinyt kirjoittamaan juttua heti maaliintulon jälkeen, kun lehdet alkoivat jo julkaista. Mutta hyvä että edes seuraavat itsenäisesti ja osaavat, no, edes vähän sinnepäin uutisoida!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jim717

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_Ta4fvckVU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zrc8ye4TBrA
Aika tiukalle meni voitto

----------


## PatilZ

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-9707929

Hieno suoritus jälleen Lotalta.

----------


## Esa S

Virallinen englanninkielinen kooste juuri valmistunut ucichannelilta:
https://www.youtube.com/attribution_...eature%3Dshare

Vikan kierroksen ylämäessä roosapaita vetää ja tiputtaa järeimmät kiritykit, mm. Maailmanmestarin. Lottakin valuu porukassa 30 sijan paikkeille, mutta ohittaa alamäessä melkein kaikki, ihan kärkeen kun ei kannattanut vielä mennä. Videolta ei oikein näkynyt kuinka tämä temppu tehtiin, serppalaskussa ei ole ihan yksinkertaista ohittaa isoa joukkoa.
Lopussa Riveralla oli ainakin yksi apuajaja, Lotta tietysti Riveran takapyörässä. Rivera tekee alkukiihdytyksen apuajajan tehtyä vetonsa, ja Lotta kuittaa melko heti, eli oikeaan aikaan ohituskaistalle. Voitto oli ihan selkeä, ei kannata rehkiä liikaa, etappeja on vielä jäljellä, ja Lotta on kakkosena pistekilpailussa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Virallinen englanninkielinen kooste juuri valmistunut ucichannelilta:
> https://www.youtube.com/attribution_...eature%3Dshare
> 
> Vikan kierroksen ylämäessä roosapaita vetää ja tiputtaa järeimmät kiritykit, mm. Maailmanmestarin. Lottakin valuu porukassa 30 sijan paikkeille, mutta ohittaa alamäessä melkein kaikki, ihan kärkeen kun ei kannattanut vielä mennä. Videolta ei oikein näkynyt kuinka tämä temppu tehtiin, serppalaskussa ei ole ihan yksinkertaista ohittaa isoa joukkoa.
> Lopussa Riveralla oli ainakin yksi apuajaja, Lotta tietysti Riveran takapyörässä. Rivera tekee alkukiihdytyksen apuajajan tehtyä vetonsa, ja Lotta kuittaa melko heti, eli oikeaan aikaan ohituskaistalle. Voitto oli ihan selkeä, ei kannata rehkiä liikaa, etappeja on vielä jäljellä, ja Lotta on kakkosena pistekilpailussa.



Se laskee hirvittävän kovaa. Vaikka itsellä on crossitausta, enkä yleeensä alamäessä tipu, niin mitään jakoa ei ole.
Mutta hirvittää kyllä ajatella tätäkin taas

----------


## Leopejo

Giorgia Bronzini jotain valitti, että Lotta olisi vaikeuttanut hänen kiriään, mutten ainakaan tuosta koosteesta nähnyt mitään erikoista.

----------


## Esa S

Tätä arvelin, ja vahvistus wiggle tallin sivuilta:

“I had a bit of trouble at the finish,” Bronzini said. “I was exactly on Rivera’s wheel and, just before the sprint started, Lepistö came and pushed me off it. I was too soon to start my sprint, but I had to start, and without a draft so for me it was a bit early. I started my sprint in third position and I finished in third position.

Lotan mielestä heillä oli vähän kontaktia Bronzinin kanssa.
No Lotta ehkä menetti MM voiton samalla tavalla.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Tätä arvelin, ja vahvistus wiggle tallin sivuilta:
> 
> “I had a bit of trouble at the finish,” Bronzini said. “I was exactly on Rivera’s wheel and, just before the sprint started, Lepistö came and pushed me off it. I was too soon to start my sprint, but I had to start, and without a draft so for me it was a bit early. I started my sprint in third position and I finished in third position.
> 
> Lotan mielestä heillä oli vähän kontaktia Bronzinin kanssa.
> No Lotta ehkä menetti MM voiton samalla tavalla.



No, ei päässyt edes imusta lähemmäs. Ei ollut potkua tällä kertaa italialaisella .

----------


## Laroute

Hyvä Lotta! Hienosti taas toinen sija. Taitaa kiripaita tulla Lotalle!

----------


## Esa S

Taitavat olla tasapisteissä Van Vleutenin kanssa, ja hänellä 2 voittoa, Lotalla 1, joten jäi pienestä kiinni. Huomenna ei taida onnistua tilanteen parannus enää, jollei välikirissä?

----------


## Esa S

Taitavat olla tasapisteissä Van Vleutenin kanssa, ja hänellä 2 voittoa, Lotalla 1, joten jäi pienestä kiinni. Huomenna ei taida onnistua tilanteen parannus enää, jollei välikirissä?

Edit: Joo huomenna välikiristä yksikin piste voi riittää, tosin Van Vleuten voi hyvin olla 10 kärjessä maalissa. Lotalle ehkä liian iso mäki lopussa.

----------


## Laroute

Keskijyrkkyydeltään, 6.4%, tuo mäki vaikuttaa vielä "ison rievän" mäeltä, joten menee aika rivakasti ja peesistäkin vielä hyötyä. Aika lyhythän tuo mäki on. Kartassa näyttää olevan muutama serpentiinikin, joten voihan siinä olla jyrkempiäkin kohtia, jossa vaikeuksia. No, tämä on puhtaasti "Sinivalkoisten lasien" kautta tarkasteltu ja uskon Lotan pääsevän mäenpäälle ihan kärjen tuntumassa. Taitavana laskijana saattaa saada pienen takamatkan kiinni ja tasaisella maaliin.

----------


## Esa S

Huomisen etapin loppu on melko samanlainen kuin 2. etapin jota oltiin ensin katsomassa (3. myös).
Ei käyty mäkeä katsomassa, mutta nähtiin kun Lotta veti joukkueen mäkispesialistille alkuvetoa siihen.
Maalissa sitten GC kärkikolmikko tuli pari minuuttia ennen muita maaliin. Biglan mäkinainen vähän myöhemmin, ja keskeytti kisan tämän jälkeen kun sairastui. Lotta tuli tietysti säästellen lopun, jotta oli sitten palkintopallikunnossa seuraavana päivänä.
Huomenna voi olla, että GC kolmikko karkaa taas, toisaalta Lotalla ei ole mitään tarvetta säästellä.

----------


## Esa S

Ylen sivuilla Lotta paljasti taktiikkansa, mutta ei kerrota sitä liian monessa paikkaa  :Vink:

----------


## Leopejo

> Keskijyrkkyydeltään, 6.4%, tuo mäki vaikuttaa vielä "ison rievän" mäeltä, joten menee aika rivakasti ja peesistäkin vielä hyötyä. Aika lyhythän tuo mäki on.



_Gazzetta dello Sport_:n mukaan 3,8 km ja 7,6%

----------


## Esa S

Lotta on 8 ajajan irtiotossa ottanun parin minuutin kaulan ennen loppumäkeä, tosin taitaa olla vielä yksi tasamaakierros ennen sitä, eli reilu kymppi. Otti välikirinkin voiton, mutta ei siitä tässä kisassa saakaan pisteitä vaan muutaman sekunnin, jolla ei ole Lotalle mitään merkitystä.

----------


## Sanna04

Lepistö tyytyväinen ensimmäiseen Italian ympäriajoonsa

----------


## Kampinalle

Lotta 12. EM-kisojen aika-ajossa.   http://www.pyoraily.fi/?x103997=597700

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Mitali tulee EM:istä!

----------


## fiber

Näkeekö kisaa jostain netin kautta?

----------


## villef

Pikkasen turhan kova hatkaporukka nyt.. Toivottavasti tulee vielä kiinni..

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fiber

villef, mistä katselet?

----------


## villef

Eurosport player

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fiber

Kiitos nopsasta.

Ai hitto, ensimmäinen kerta kun olisi tarvetta ESP:lle! Seitsemällä eurolla näköjään voisi katsella tuon kisan. On se yhdestä kerrasta liikaa. Muuten pärjään hyvin ES1+ES2 combolla.

----------


## villef

Tuo playerin UCI kanava auttaa myös es1 ja 2 mainoskatkoilla, kun siellä niitä ei ole 

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## fiber

> Tuo playerin UCI kanava auttaa myös es1 ja 2 mainoskatkoilla, kun siellä niitä ei ole



Mainostaukojen ketutuksen olen taklannut laittamalla lähetyksen tallennukseen ja katsomalla joko kokonaan tallenteena tai niin, että vain loppupätkän aikana olen livetahdissa. Mutta laitetaan ESP-sarakkeeseen nyt yksi plussa muistiin.

----------


## Jose Manuel Fuentes

Ei tullunna.

----------


## Esa S

> Ei tullunna.



Joo, irtiotto meni maaliin. Ei varmaan ollut Lotalla intoa kiriä 4. vai oliko se 5. sijasta. Taisi olla kuitenkin n. kymmenes.

Edit: siis 8.

----------


## ejex

Eikö kukaan katsonut World Touria SVT:ltä. Lotta pieksi Vosin kirissä ihan 6-0. Saa nähdä miten kauan menee ennenkuin sopulit herää uutisoimaan. Ehkä teksitv klo 23?

----------


## carp

Hieno voitto Lotalta!

Tässä tuo SVT:n lähetys (vaatii VPN:än, esim. F-Secure Freedome):
https://www.svtplay.se/video/1478034...-30?start=auto

----------


## Köfte

Oho! YLE on ollut hereillä:

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-9773467

----------


## kuovipolku

https://www.svt.se/sport/cykel/finsk...ger-i-vargarda

http://www.velo.se/media/2017/08/lotta.jpg

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/08/lepi...ong-team-work/

----------


## rhubarb

Urheiluruudussa heti MM-kisakoosteen jälkeen n. 20:58 lyhyt osio.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rVNxNUTEsMc

----------


## kukavaa

UCI rankingissa kolmantena. Chapeau! 
https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-9775601

----------


## Esa S

Lotta 9. Norjan tourin prologilla! Nettistriimin selostaja hehkutti välillä suomeksi.
Loputkin etapit näytetään livenä, youtubesta.

----------


## JTJ

Täältä löytyy streami tän päivän prologista: http://www.ladiestour.no/livestreami...gen-17-august/ Lotan startti jossain 2:50:00 paikkeilla.

Onpa vaan hyvä selostaja, kun osaa hehkuttaa ainakin neljällä eri kielellä  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Miha

> UCI rankingissa kolmantena. Chapeau!



 Ja nyt toisena!

----------


## kukavaa

On se kova. Ai, että se on kova.

----------


## Köfte

On, mahtaako kavuta keulille? Olisi aika päheä saavutus "vuoden urheilija"-kekkereissä.

----------


## Kampinalle

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-9786539

Nostosilta ylös 5 km ennen etapin maalia, huhhuh....

----------


## Köfte

^ Bad luck, toisaalta reititys saattaisi...
Onhan noita vastaavia ollut kevätklasareissakin.
SNCF ei himmaile juniaan P-R-kisan vuoksi.

----------


## SSGT-92

Jos oikein katoin noi tulokset,ni Lotta tänään 4. sijalla :http://www.ladiestour.no/wp-content/...08/3-Stage.pdf
ja sitten kokonaistuloksissa 8. sija :http://www.ladiestour.no/wp-content/.../3-General.pdf

----------


## Kampinalle

Lotta kansijutussa huomenna 21.9. ilmestyvässä Urheilulehdessä.

----------


## SSGT-92

Tätä tarkoittanet ?

----------


## Dr TuKo

Hesari on uutisoinut aktiivisesti Lotta Lepistön kilpailuista. Mutta  otsikko "Lotta Lepistön mitalisaldo ei kasvanut MM-kisojen aika-ajossa"  kertoo kohtuuttomista odotuksista. Mitalia ei ymmärtääkseni ollut vielä  odotettavissakaan henkilökohtaisessa aika-ajossa.

http://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000005374766.html

----------


## rhubarb

Sinänsähän tuo on ihan hyvä tilanne—kasuaalinkin silmään näyttää heti siltä että kyseessä on kova tekijä. Kunhan itselleen ei ota paineita, kaikki hyvin.

----------


## Jim717

Lotta videon lopussa. 10 suosikkia MM maantieajossa.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wUjAkyymfqY

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Mistä tota Lehteä voi ostaa ? Vai pitääkö tilata ? Meidän R kioskilla ei ole.

----------


## Markku Liitiä

Eikös tuo Urheilulehti ole Ilta-Sanomien liite? Taitaa olla kioskilta tullut ja mennyt.

----------


## Kampinalle

Käsittääkseni irtonumerot myydään Ilta-Sanomien kytkynä. Löytyy kirjastoista myös. Jos on IS-tunnukset, näköislehden pystyy lukemaan netistä.

Lotta on myös tänään ilmestyvän ELMO-lehden kannessa. Tuo on käytännössä ex-Urheilulehti, kun IS osti Urheilulehden tänä vuonna ja vaihtoi Urheilusanomien nimen Urheilulehdeksi. Elmoa ei pysty ostamaan irtonumerona, digi-oikeudet kai voi hankkia tai sitten tilata lehden https://www.elmo-lehti.fi/.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Eikös tuo Urheilulehti ole Ilta-Sanomien liite? Taitaa olla kioskilta tullut ja mennyt.



Näen sieluni silmin TunkkiPuolikkaan dyykkaamassa taloyhtiön jätepaperikierrätysastiaan...

...vaan hieno juttu ja hieno kuva! Harvinaista herkkua ja ansioilla ansaittu!

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Näen sieluni silmin TunkkiPuolikkaan dyykkaamassa taloyhtiön jätepaperikierrätysastiaan...
> 
> ...vaan hieno juttu ja hieno kuva! Harvinaista herkkua ja ansioilla ansaittu!



😂😂😂 Mut joo. Ei ollut R kiskalla . Ei liitteenä eikä muutenkaan . Mut kyl mä sen saan 😁

----------


## Paolo

Lotan arvio kaudestaan Cyclingnewsillä:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lepi...l-2017-season/

----------


## Jim717

Lotta sijalla 75 kaikista pyörälijöistä  http://www.cyclingweekly.com/cycling...7-71-80-197181

----------


## Munarello

Lottakin avaa kautensa: http://pyoraily.fi/2018/02/21/lepist...a-valenciassa/

----------


## Esa S

Tai aloitti jo eilen. Nyt menossa 2. etappi, suora lähetys sportpublic tv youtube kanavalla. Jotain siellä espanjaksi selittivät, että Lotta olisi yksi suosikeista tälle etapille.

----------


## Esa S

Muutama kaatui vähän ennen maalia ja Lotta jäi siihen taakse, eli ei päässyt kirimään voitosta.

----------


## Sanna04

Tänään Lotta toinen! Yllätysvoittaja tais päästä vähän varkain karkuun, Lotta siis vei pääjoukon kirin. Ei ne kaukana olleet voittajasta, ehkä joku 100 metriä.

----------


## Sanna04

Huomenna jatkuu Womens' World Tour.

http://www.bpct.ch/preview-womens-wolrd-tour-ronde-van-drenthe/

----------


## Sanna04

Epäonnea tänään, Lotta kaatui toisen kuskin kanssa 1,5 km ennen maalia. Oli kyllä yksi voittajaehdokkaista, ajoi hyvin aivan kärkiporukassa. Harmi, että nyt kävi näin, toivotaan ettei tullut isompaa osumaa.

----------


## Munarello

Cervelo-Biglan twitterin mukaan ei sattunut pahemmin ja on kunnossa. Hesari "revitteli" tapausta uutisoimalla, että törmäsi liikenteenjakajaan.

----------


## lysmy

No saattaa tuossa olla jotain kontaktia ollu tuohon jakajaan, ei ehkä tolppiin mutta kait tuo koroke jonkinsortin jakaja on. Kuva internetistä joten sen o pakko olla aito.

----------


## Esa S

Tuo tuoli vähän viittaisi siihen, että siellä oli tarkoitus olla jonkun varoittamassa saarekkeesta, mutta olikin lähtenyt kahveelle.

----------


## Jabadabado

Onkohan Lotta napannut tuolin kainaloonsa törmäyksessä, ainakin tuoli näyttää makaavan Lottaa vasten. No hyvä jos selvittiin pelkillä ruhjeilla eikä mitään hajonnut pahemmin. Ei muuta kuin tsemiä Lotalle vaan jatkoon ja paremmalla onnella kohti seuraavia haasteita.

----------


## Ari H

Kumpaa suuntaan naiset olivat menossa - auton suunta on outo?

----------


## Sanna04

En mä mitään outoa tuossa ees osannut ajatella, tuskin ne autoja alkaa kääntämään eli matka on ollut tuonne auton keulan suuntaan. Mahtoikohan tuossa käydä niin, että Lotan edessä kaatui kaveri ja toinen ajoi takaa päälle eikä Lotta voinut käytännössä kaatumiselle mitään.

----------


## PatilZ

Porukka ajoi auton kulkusuuntaan (n. 3:57->): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an4plIIcGvE

----------


## Ari H

Selvä.
Kiitos.

----------


## PeeHoo

Palkintona olisi ollut Salora-tv. En tiennyt, että merkki on hengissä. Kuvakaappaus PatilZin jakamasta videosta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Menee vahvasti off-topiciin, mutta tuotemerkki on hengissä nimenomaan Hollannissa: http://www.salora.nl/ 

Aiheesta sen verran että on kai pidettävänä jonkinlainen osoituksena naisten ammattipyöräilyn amatöörimäisyydestä tai kehittymättömyydestä että tällä tasolla annetaan tavarapalkintoja samaan tapaan kuin esimerkiksi meillä kansallisissa hiihtokisoissa.

----------


## noniinno

^ Myyköhän Lotta palkintojaan fillaritorilla kuten Suomen  kärkipään maastokuskit..

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

> Menee vahvasti off-topiciin, mutta tuotemerkki on hengissä nimenomaan Hollannissa: http://www.salora.nl/ 
> 
> Aiheesta sen verran että on kai pidettävänä jonkinlainen osoituksena naisten ammattipyöräilyn amatöörimäisyydestä tai kehittymättömyydestä että tällä tasolla annetaan tavarapalkintoja samaan tapaan kuin esimerkiksi meillä kansallisissa hiihtokisoissa.



Kyllä noista rahaa saa jonkin verran. Esim Brittien 2. Sija 7000 .

----------


## Kampinalle

Lotasta ja Joonaksesta iso juttu YLEn sivuila.    

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-10166615

----------


## Jim717

Lotta toinen OVO Energy -ajossa Englannissa

----------


## Esa S

Ja tänään ykkönen!

----------


## kuovipolku



----------


## Köfte



----------


## Superflyer

Jos tuo viimeisin voitto lasketaan, niin missä kohdassa Lotta on Suomen menestyneimpien pyöräiijöiden joukossa? Onko hän menestynein? Vai onko joku muu joka on saanut aikaan enemmän? Nyt puhun siis pyöräilijöistä eli sekä miehistä ja naisista.

----------


## Kampinalle

Hesarissa juttu Lotasta.

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-200000...5.html?ref=rss

----------


## Esa S

Tänään tuli 5. peräkkäinen aika-ajon SM, Onnittelut!

----------


## CamoN

> Jos tuo viimeisin voitto lasketaan, niin missä kohdassa Lotta on Suomen menestyneimpien pyöräiijöiden joukossa? Onko hän menestynein?



Jos mitataan menestys pelkkien kansainvälisten kilpailusaavutusten perusteella (World Tour -pisteet ja -sijoitukset sekä arvokilpailusijoitukset) ymmärtääkseni Lepistö on selkeästi menestynein suomalainen. Siitä voi toki käydä keskustelua, ovatko miesten ja naisten kansainvälisen kilpailun tasot kuinka lähellä toisiaan, ja pitäisikö esim. Veikkasen pallopaita arvottaa sillä perusteella jotenkin huomattavasti merkittävämmäksi kuin Lepistön kirivoitot. 

Juuri tällä hetkellä naisten kansainvälinen taso on varmaan kovempi kuin koskaan aikaisemmin.

----------


## buhvalo

No jos 'tasamaa' etapin pallopaita on se juttu niin tästä löytyy vuosituhannen suomailainen pyöräilyteko (ei liekitystä, vaikka siltä voi vaikuttaa). https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsqY0rq_rsk
Kyllähän Lotan meriitit on suomalaisessa pyöräilyssä merkittävimmät. Kukin kilpailee omassa sarjassaan, joita ei oikeasti voi vertailla, varsinkaan joukkueurheilussa. Joka tapauksessa kilpaillaan ko sarjan tasoa vastaan. Eikä voi arvailla mitä muuttuisi, jos taso olisi jotain muuta.Tuolloin kisojen dynamiikka muuttuisi, ko henkilöä/ joukkuetta vastaan tai helpottavasti.

----------


## Antti Salonen

> Siitä voi toki käydä keskustelua, ovatko miesten ja naisten kansainvälisen kilpailun tasot kuinka lähellä toisiaan, ja pitäisikö esim. Veikkasen pallopaita arvottaa sillä perusteella jotenkin huomattavasti merkittävämmäksi kuin Lepistön kirivoitot.



Jos vertailua miesten saavutuksiin halutaan tehdä, Veikkasen tasamaaetapilla hatkassa hommattu pallopaita ei liene miesten saavutusten joukossa kuin kuriositeetti? Kellun etappivoitto Pariisi-Nizzassa ja toinen sija Tourin etapilla ovat ainakin kovempaa sarjaa.

Joona Laukan 14. sija Giron kokonaiskilpailussa 1996 on ehdottoman kova suoritus. Moni tosin laskee sen arvoa siksi, että se ajettiin Festinan väreissä.

...mutta itsekin tyytyisin mielummin vain toteamaan, että Lotta on kaikkien aikojen kovin suomalainen naispyöräilijä.

----------


## kuovipolku

Onhan ympäriajojen etappivoitoissa sellaisia joiden voitaisiin sanoa olleen lähinnä kuriositeetteja. On kiistatta päiviä jolloin kokonaiskilpailun tilanteesta, taktisista ratkaisuista ja muista syistä johtuen on luvattoman vähän ajajia ja talleja joita ylipäätään kiinnostaa tai joille on annettu käsky tai lupa pyrkiä hatkaan ja on päiviä jolloin pääjoukko käytännössä sovinnolla jättää pallopaitaan vaadittavista pisteistä tai osuusvoitosta kilpailemisen hatkalle. Mutta silloinkaan pääsy palkintojenjakoon ei ole tullut kenellekään puoli-ilmaiseksi.

Sellaisten asioiden vertaaminen joita ei voi oikeasti verrata on usein tyhmää ja jokseenkin hyödytöntä, mutta yhtä usein myös varsin mielenkiintoista ja antoisaakin - ja sitä mielenkiintoisempaa mitä paremmin on perehtynyt verrattavina oleviin asioihin. Siksi minusta tämä vertailu onkin vain kohtalaisen mielenkiintoinen. Mutta ennen kaikkea se on tarpeeton sikäli että Lotta Lepistön saavutukset ja naisten pyöräily huipputasolla ovat jo tässä vaiheessa sellaiset että nillä on sellainen painoarvo ettei niitä tarvitse mitenkään ryhtyä suhteuttamaan miesten pyöräilyyn.

----------


## pulmark

^^ Harry Hannuksen sijoitukset MM-kisojen maantieajoissa 4. ja 6. nostaisin J. Laukan sijoitusten rinnalle. Suomen menestynein pyöräilijä arvokisamitaleilla laskettuna on nainen eli Katja Repo, kolme kertaa MM-mitaleilla alamäkiajossa. Matti Lehikoinen menestyi alamäkiajossa myös hyvin ennen pahoja loukkaantumisia.

----------


## callahan

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000005749657.html

----------


## Munarello

Lotan naamakirjasta:

----------


## TPP

Lotasta juttu uusimmassa Procycling Magazinessa (August 2018).

----------


## jone1

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000005780952.html

----------


## Esa S

Lotta tänään kolmas Ruotsissa!

----------


## fiber

Hyvä aika-ajo Ladies Tour of Norwayssä tänään. Striimin tallennetta voi katsella ainakin täältä.

Olipa muuten hauska selostaja, joka vaihtoi sujuvasti kielestä toiseen: norjaa, englantia, saksaa... ja Lotan tullessa maaliin myös suomea  :Hymy: 

EDIT: oohoh, taisinpa katsoa viime vuoden kisaa. No, kiinnostava silti.

----------


## Esa S

Joo muistan katsoneeni tuon vuosi sitten. No ajettiin Norjassa eilenkin, joukkueaikaajo, ja Lotta taas palkintopallilla kolmoskorokkeella!

----------


## Ski

https://www.facebook.com/21349074244...4253552370263/

----------


## kuovipolku

Trek Bicycles kertoo että "Lotta Lepistö kertoo uutisen, josta me olemme niin innoissamme että sukat pyörii jaloissa!" ja videossa Lotta Lepistö ilmeisesti kertoo sen uutisen.

----------


## paaton

https://pyoraily.fi/2018/08/28/lotta...n-ensi-vuonna/

----------


## kuovipolku

https://racing.trekbikes.com/sport/r...-team-in-2019/

https://cyclingtips.com/2018/08/the-...team-director/
https://cyclingtips.com/2018/07/lizz...new-trek-team/
https://racing.trekbikes.com/sport/r...k-womens-team/

----------


## VesaP

Miten Lotta koki tuon tiimipomon toiminnan? Tämän artikkelin perusteella tyyppi oli täysi mulkku? Eli tältä(kään) saralta ei haittaa varmasti että saa/pääsee vaihtamaan maisemaa tulevalle kaudelle! Tuskin kaikki tiimipomot mulkkuja on!

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/cerv...female-riders/

----------


## paaton

Facebookissa pyöri se yksi video, missä italialaiset junnut tulevat käymään ajon aikana huoltoautolla. Sataa ja on kylmä. Äijä vittuilee aika huolella  :Hymy:  

Eli aika vanhahtavaa taitaa valmennuskulttuuri olla tuollakin.

----------


## PatilZ

> Eli aika vanhahtavaa taitaa valmennuskulttuuri olla tuollakin.



Ei pidä sotkea vanhaa ja huonoa valmennuskulttuuria noin käsitteinä. Ehkä ennen oli näitä huonoja enemmän ja nykyään vähemmän. Mulla oli hyvä valmentaja 70-80 lukujen taitteessa. Ei vittuillu vaikka olikin kova. Kovan ei nääs tarvitse.

----------


## OJ

En halua mitenkään minimoida kenenkään kokemuksia, mutta toi kuvailtu mulkkuus on melko yleistä.

----------


## Superflyer

Uusimmassa the Cycling Podcast Feminin jaksossa haastatellaan Lotan vanhaa tallitoveria Ashleigh Moolman Pasiota ja hän puhuu moneen otteeseen varsin ylistävästi Lotasta ja tämän kehityksestä Cervelo-Biglalla: https://thecyclingpodcast.com/the-cy...odcast-feminin

----------


## M. Rontti

Lotasta juttu Cyclingnewsin sivuilla

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lepi...rward-in-2019/

----------


## Munarello

Olikos se niin, että huomenna on Lotta Pauliinan eka kisa Trekin tiimissä? Eli siis naisten Tour Down Under 10. - 13.1.
Lähtölista: http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/...er-start-list/

----------


## Esa S

Joo eli ensi yönä. Ovat maalissa vähän aamu viiden jälkeen.

----------


## fiber

Kuinkas TDU:ta parhaiten seuraisi, sekä naisten että miesten osalta?

----------


## Esa S

> Kuinkas TDU:ta parhaiten seuraisi, sekä naisten että miesten osalta?



Juuri koitin katsoa, täältä voi löytyä vinkkejä, ja mm. Tällainen Trek tiimin esittely, jossa Lottakin vilahtaa ja mainitaan.
http://www.cyclingfans.com/node/36986
Pari etappia sprinttereille, ainakin 1. vaikuttaisi olevan.

----------


## Esa S

Lotan tiimikaveri Paternoster voitti! Tosin Lotalla ei ollut osuutta asiaan, kun ei sairastumisen vuoksi startannut.
Mutta kova joukkue on.

----------


## Esa S

Ehkä oli vähän huonosti sanottu, että Lotalla ei ollut osuutta:
I am totally AMAZED! I wish to dedicate this victory to all my teammates who did an awesome job: @elisalongob @retta.hanson @taylerwiles @ruthwinder8 @lepistolotta I am proud and grateful to have such companions and teachers by my side. Thanks to our DS @yokoteute and @giorgia_bronzini for all the advice and the directions, the team staff which is amazing! and the sponsors!. This one is for you all!

Lotan oli tarkoitus olla viimeisenä vetonaisena, mutta sairastui. Oli ehkä jo oireita tästä aikaisemmin, kun tätä suunniteltiin.

----------


## kukavaa

Höh, jos Lotta joutuu veturikuskiksi tuolla Trekillä.

----------


## Grandi66

Eiköhän tuossa katsota kokonsisuutta ja kisa kerrallaan. Kaikki ei kuitenkaan koko kautta ole huippukunnossa, ei sitten millään ilveellä, ellei sitten käytä laittomia apukeinoja.

Lähetetty minun K10 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Sanna04

Paternoster ilmeisesti talvella ajanut radalla joten lienee kirijalat aika hyvällä mallilla tähän aikaan vuodesta.

Mutta onko Lotalla siniristipaitaa laisinkaan? Tuntuu vähän oudolta ettei sitä ole vielä missään esittelyissä näkynyt,  tuskin se sellainen salaisuus on että paljastetaan vasta ensimmäisessä varsinaisessa kisassa. Mikä nytkin siirtyi vielä eteenpäin.

----------


## Esa S

Siniristipaita lienee pakollinen maansa mestarille. Jolanda Neffillä vilahti videolla Sveitsin mestarin paita, mutta oli myös perus sininenkin välillä.

Hauska sinänsä, että Trek ajaa nyt vähän kuin Suomen maajoukkueasussa, samoin kuin Bigla viime vuonna. Bigla vaihtoi nyt asunsa ihan toisen väriseksi.

Trekillä on myös keltainen asu, ilmeisesti treenejä varten. Turvallisempi kun ajetaan muun liikenteen joukossa. Lotallakin keltainen paita treeneissä:
https://racing.trekbikes.com/stories...e-preparations

----------


## Veivaaja

Se on varmaan Lotan takia ; )

----------


## kukavaa

Kyllä sillä mestaripaitakin on. Jossain näin kuvan.

----------


## Esa S

> Se on varmaan Lotan takia ; )



Juu, se on etu varsinkin kiritilanteissa, ettei erotu liikaa muista tallin kuskeista  :Vink:

----------


## Esa S

> Kyllä sillä mestaripaitakin on. Jossain näin kuvan.



No löytyihän se kun kysyi googlelta kuvaa "lotta lepisto trek"



https://goo.gl/images/fy633p

----------


## JohnyP

*Lotta Lepistölle mahtava alku uudessa tallissa! Voitto F1-radalla: ”Olin räjähtää jokaisen sprintin jälkeen”*Tänään klo 12:21
Lotta Lepistö nappasi voiton Melbournen F1-radalla poljetussa sprinttikilpailussa.

https://www.iltalehti.fi/muutlajit/a...3-7a331c516dc5

----------


## PekkaO

Jep, mukava otsikko Cycling News´ssä: "Viviani, Lepisto star in the Melbourne heat"

----------


## Esa S

Lotto Lepistö and Trek-Segafredo dominated the women's 2019 Toward Zero Race Melbourne (Getty)

----------


## N.N.

> Lotto Lepistö and Trek-Segafredo dominated the women's 2019 Toward Zero Race Melbourne (Getty)



Albert parkin naisten kisasta ei taida löytyä jaettavaa YouTube-videota?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Sanna04

Lotta kolmas Herald Sun Tourin avausetapilla.

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...r/2019/stage-1

Lotan facebookista: "Herald Sun tour avattu 100km kriteriumilla. Kolmas sija itselle. En  hirveän tyytyväinen tulokseen ole. Harmittaa, että en pystynyt tuomaan  tiimille voittoa. Loppu meni leadoutin kanssa vähän pipariksi ja jouduin  turhan aikaisessa vaiheessa käyttämään muutaman ”voimanuolen” ja en  ihan ollut terävimmilläni lopussa.

 Onneksi huomenna taas uusi kisapäivä! Australiassa tosin viimeinen ja perjantaina takaisin kohti Eurooppaa."

----------


## Esa S

Ensimmäinen sprinttereille sopiva kisa/etappi Euroopassa, ja Lotalle voitto!

Oli kyllä hyvä kirijuna Trekillä, luvassa lienee lisää voittoja.

----------


## kuovipolku

Kyseessä siis kisakalenterissa varsin uuden, vasta kolmatta kertaa ajettavan nelipäiväisen etappiajon Setmana Ciclista Valencianan toinen osuus, Borriol - Vila-Real (100 km). Kokonaiskilpailua johtaa Lotan tallikaveri Ruth Winder.

----------


## häggens

Tallenne 2. etapista

https://youtu.be/Wh06irVVgjQ

----------


## Jukka

Hieno veto! Aika aikaisin joutui Lotta lähtemään kärkeen, katselin videosta, että vähintään 15 sekuntia joutui olemaan kärjessä.

----------


## Googol

Näyttää voittaneen taas.

----------


## Jim717

95 min maaliin tuloja 97.15 jälkeen Lottaa kuvataan https://youtu.be/8puWWYW-Q18

----------


## kuovipolku

GANADORA 4 ETAPA Lepisto Lotta (Trek-Segafredo)   Enhorabuena!!!!!

----------


## häggens

Lotta tänään toinen Omloop van het Hagelandissa. Tiistaina vuorossa Le Samyn.

----------


## kervelo

> Lotta tänään toinen Omloop van het Hagelandissa. Tiistaina vuorossa Le Samyn.



Olipa todella mielenkiintoinen kisa. Jatkuvia iskuja ja Trekillä oli kädet täynnä hommia, kun yrittivät edes jotenkin hallita tilannetta. Bastianelli ajoi inhottavan fiksusti loppukirissä ja pakotti Lotan ajamaan ulkokaarteessa pidemmän matkan.

----------


## callahan

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006037277.html

----------


## Munarello

Olisiko ollut isokin vaiva kirjoittaa linkin saatteeksi vaikka ihan vaan parilla sanalla, mitä siellä on?

Naamakirjasta tämmöistä. Kuka mahtoi vetää ja ketkä peesata?  :Hymy:

----------


## callahan

hmmm ei toki!  Pätee kuitenkin aika pitkälti jos se on jonkin henkilön/urheilijan nimellä kulkevassa ketjussa, linkki koskee ko. henkilöä eikä liene suuri vaiva klikata auki jos haluaa lukea.

----------


## Tassu

> hmmm ei toki!  Pätee kuitenkin aika pitkälti jos se on jonkin henkilön/urheilijan nimellä kulkevassa ketjussa, linkki koskee ko. henkilöä eikä liene suuri vaiva klikata auki jos haluaa lukea.



Niin meinaat, että meille kaikille tulee hesari?
En varmasti ole ainoa, jolle ei tule ja sen takia tuota juttua ei pysty lukeen.

----------


## Jim717

> Niin meinaat, että meille kaikille tulee hesari?
> En varmasti ole ainoa, jolle ei tule ja sen takia tuota juttua ei pysty lukeen.



Ainakaan minun ei tarvitse kirjautua lukeakseni tuon linkin





> hmmm ei toki!  Pätee kuitenkin aika pitkälti jos  se on jonkin henkilön/urheilijan nimellä kulkevassa ketjussa, linkki  koskee ko. henkilöä eikä liene suuri vaiva klikata auki jos haluaa  lukea.



Toki voisi mainita lyhyesti ennen linkkiä vaikka  tyyliin "Lotan kaatumisesta" . Itse olin jo aiheesta lukenut, mutta  vilkaisin tätä linkkiä jos olisi jostain toisesta Lottaan liittyvästä  aiheesta

----------


## kuovipolku

Arpooko Hesarin verkkoversio kenelle ei-tilaajista se antaa luettavaksi koko jutun ja kenelle ei? :Sarkastinen:   Tai asiallisemmin: kaikki HS:n jutut eivät ole vain tilaajille (tai erikseen rekisteröityville) ja tämä on - ainakin minun selaimellani :Cool:   - vapaasti luettavissa.

PS Muuten olen samaa mieltä että vaikka on hienoa että tuo jutun olemassaolon foorumin lukijakunnan tietoisuuteen edes linkin muodossa, olisi fiksumpaa valottaa sen sisältöä muutamalla saatesanalla. Ja aina parempi jos osaa, haluaa ja viitsii myös kommentoida juttua.

----------


## Esa S

https://www.hannn.eu/healthy-ageing-tour

Lotta kisaa, reilu 20 km maaliin, suurehko irtiottorymä, jossa Lotta ja Ellen apuna kiriä vetämään.

----------


## Esa S

Ja Voitto!

----------


## Dr TuKo

> Olisiko ollut isokin vaiva kirjoittaa linkin saatteeksi vaikka ihan vaan parilla sanalla, mitä siellä on?



  Ei tarvitse tällä foorumilla. Ylläpito kannustaa linkkihuoraamiseen.

----------


## MakeK

Kooste löytyy täältä: https://www.podium.tv/en/20190410140...eing-tour-2019

Maali on näin maallikon näkökulmasta hiukan hullussa paikassa.


www.tahkomtb.fi
www.kuopys.fi

----------


## Esa S

Melko ylivoimainen voitto!   Viimeisessä tiukassa kurvissa yksi kaatui ja Lotta sanoi hypänneensä yli, muut eivät päässeet siitä yhtä sujuvasti.

----------


## häggens

Tiedotteesta:
...
"Ellen auttoi tosi hyvin lopussa ja viimeisessä kurvissa kaatui vielä yksi ajaja ja blokkasi hieman Kirsten Wildin linjaa, jolloin huomasin mahdollisuuteni kiriä voittoon", Lepistö kertaa kisan loppuratkaisuja....

----------


## OJ

Näytti olleen melkoisen kolaririkas kisa ja maali tosiaan melko kummallisessa paikassa, mutta sopi näkojään Lotalle. Viimeisessä mutkassa taisi mennä kaksi kuskia nurin just Lotan edestä ja olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä video miten onnistui välttämään sen kolarin.

----------


## Esa S

Joo tiedotteessa ei mainita hyppäämistä, mutta haastattelussa heti kisan jälkeen. En tiedä onko sitä tuossa koosteessa, en ole sitä katsonut.

Suorassa lähetyksessä ei näkynyt kunnolla viimeisen kurvin tilannetta, ehkä jonkun katsojan videolla voisi olla.

----------


## Esa S

Tänään mennään sitten keltaisessa paidassa, joka tässä vielä piilossa vähän hienomman lämmittelypaidan alla. Sprinttinapit pyörässä taas valmiina loppukiriä varten.



Johtajan paita ei ole ihan itsestään selvyys ekan etapin voittajalle, koska välikireistä sai bonussekunteja. Lotta ei niihin välittänyt osallistua, koska ei varsinaisesti kisaa kokonaiskisasta.
Kakkoseksi ajanut entinen tallikaveri "pikkuliisa" keräsi 3 sekuntia, mutta jäi maalissa 4 hyvityssekuntia, joten ero 1 sekuntti Lotan hyväksi.
Kokonaiskisassa vahvoilla on tallikaveri Ellen, koska kisassa on henkilökohtainen aika-ajo, ja hän on paras aika-ajaja 14 kuskista, joilla on nyt noin 4 minuutin johto muihin.
Tietysti muillakin etapeilla voi tulla aikaeroja, mutta vuoristoa ei tuolta löydy.

----------


## Esa S

https://www.hannn.eu/healthy-ageing-tour

Hauska katsoa nyt kisaa, kun Lotta erottuu vielä entistä selvemmin porukasta kirkkaan keltaisessa paidassa.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Hiton kiva jos uskaltais kattoo 😂

----------


## NoNo

Jotenkin striimistä näytti että hatka päästettiin irti (n. 10 km ennen maalia), ero kasvoi vähitellen reiluun 20s ja vasta parin viimeisen kilometrin aikana pääjoukko edes yritti ajaa kiinni. Mutta noin mutkaisella lopulla ei kiinniajo onnistunut alkuunkaan. Taitaa Lotta silti olla keltapaidassa vielä.

----------


## SSGT-92

Jos tuosta ;http://file:///C:/Users/tuplasusku/A...ults%20(1).pdf oikein tulkitsin, Jatkaa Lotta tämänkin päivän jälkeen keltaisessa paidassa.

----------


## häggens

"TIEDOTE 12.4.2019

Lepistö kolmannen etapin kolmas ja säilyttää kärkipaikan Healthy Ageing Tourilla

Healthy Ageing Tourin 124km pituinen kolmas etappi ajettiin Hollannin Musselkanaalissa. Lotta Lepistö starttasi päivän etapille kokonaiskilpailun johtopaikalta. Etapin viimeisten 30km aikana tuli paljon iskuja, jotka kuluttivat myös Lepistöä joukkuekavereidensa, erityisesti Ellen van Dijkin, avusta huolimatta. Loppukirissä Lepistö oli etapin kolmas. Etappivoiton otti Kirsten Wild. 

"Vähän harmittaa loppu. Oli hyvä jalka ja kiriin tultaessa sellainen olo, että voitan tämän, mutta jäin jotenkin vähän pussiin ja olin sitten lopulta kolmas", Lepistö kertaa tuntojaan kisan jälkeen."
....

----------


## pulmark

Lotta Lepistö starttaa näihin aikoihin USA:ssa Tour of California-kisaan. Joonas Henttala ajelee vastaavaa miesten kisaa Team Novo Nordisk joukkueessa, 5. etappi menossa.

----------


## pulmark

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...e/2019/stage-1

Lepistö keskeyttänyt (DNF) 1. etapin.

----------


## häggens

Olen tilannut itselleni nuo tiedotteet
_
TIEDOTE 17.5.2019


Trek-Segafredon Lotta Lepistön kisa päättyi keskeytykseen Naisten World Touriin kuuluvan Tour of Californian avausetapilla viime yönä Suomen aikaa. Vatsavaivoista kärsinyt Lepistö tunsi olonsa voimattomaksi ja matkanteko oli tuskallista.

”Harmittaa aivan vietävästi, kun pari päivää on ollut tosi hyvä olo ja nyt sitten tällainen päivä”, pettynyt Lepistö kommentoi kisan jälkeen.

Tour of Californian ensimmäisen etapin voitti Boels-Dolmansin hollantilainen Anna van Der Breggen. Lepistön joukkueen äitiyslomalta paluuta tekevä Elisabeth Deignan oli etapin kahdeksas.

Suomalaisittain Kaliforniassa riittää edelleen seurattavaa Lepistön keskeytyksestä huolimatta, sillä miesten Tour of Californiassa Lepistön puoliso, Team Novo Nordiskin Joonas Henttala jatkaa edelleen kisaa, kun sen seitsemästä etapista on jäljellä kaksi viimeistä._
...

_Suomen Pyöräilyn viestintä_

----------


## Tuomas

https://m.facebook.com/events/375063...81159695941417

Lotta kisasi eilen Suomessa  :Hymy:

----------


## Laroute

Saisiko pienen selonteon mitä tuossa facebookin linkissä on? Kaikki eivät ole tuossa turhakkeessa mukana.

----------


## paaton

> Saisiko pienen selonteon mitä tuossa facebookin linkissä on? Kaikki eivät ole tuossa turhakkeessa mukana.



Lotta kisasi eilen suomessa.

----------


## Laroute

Kiitos paaton, nyt selvisi.

----------


## paaton

Hyvä. Ei tuota facea kannata syrjiä. Se on hyvä tiedottamiseen. Muutenkin tosi tärkeä juttu nykyään kaikessa kilpaurheilussa.
Ei sinne ole mikään pakko laittaaa omia kännikuviaan.

----------


## rjr

> Hyvä. Ei tuota facea kannata syrjiä. Se on hyvä tiedottamiseen. Muutenkin tosi tärkeä juttu nykyään kaikessa kilpaurheilussa.
> Ei sinne ole mikään pakko laittaaa omia kännikuviaan.



Tosi typerää käyttää tiedottamiseen kanavaa, joka ei näy kaikille. Ymmärtääkseni tuonne voi myös lisätä sellaisia tekstejä, jotka ovat luettavissa?

----------


## plr

"Sinun on ensin kirjauduttava sisään."

----------


## Tassu

Vaikuttaa aika vahvasti sisäpiirijutulta, jos Suomen ykkösajajan ajoista ei voi julkisesti "uutisoida"...

----------


## Esa S

No kyllä se nyt aika julkista on, kun kuka tahansa voi facesta lukea jutut. Ei kai sinne faceen tarvitse muuta kuin luoda tunnukset, vaikkei edes oikealla nimellään.

Eli kyseessä oli paikalliskisa pääkaupunkiseudulla:
Tuloksista yksi sarja tässä:
M-ELITE 
SIJOITUS AIKA NIMI SEURA 
1 1:06:20 Lari Lindholm IBD Cycling
2 1:06:26 Eero Mäenpää IBD Cycling
3 1:06:44 Anders Bäckman IBD Cycling
4 1:06:47 Otto Mielikäinen TWD Länken
5 1:06:47 Jesper Lindahl Porvoon Akilles
6 1:06:47 Tero Tanninen TLC/IK-32
7 1:06:47 Jussi Koskelainen TLC/IK-32
8 1:06:47 Miika Rantatorikka IBD 
9 1:06:47 Arttu Toivanen CCH
10 1:06:47 Antti Kuitto Evoc
11 1:06:47 Lotta Lepistö Porin Tarmo
12 1:06:47 Leevi Hietanen Triathlon Finland
13 1:06:47 Antti Mäkelä Jäpy
14 1:06:47 Tuomas Tirkkonen IBD Cycling
15 1:06:47 Tuomas Tervo 
16 1:06:47 Tuukka Puuronen IK-32
17 1:06:47 Heikki Niskakangas TLC/IK-32
18 1:06:47 Kari Myyryläinen Porvoon Akilles
19 1:06:47 Timi Malinen CCH
20 1:06:47 Viivi Puskala CCH
21 1:06:47 Mikael Turunen IBD Cycling
22 1:06:47 Niki Birling IBD Cycling
23 1:06:47 Anssi Häkkinen IBD Cycling
24 1:06:47 Jussi Makkonen IBD Cycling

----------


## Googol

Niin että ihan suosittelet rikkomaan Facebookin käyttöehtoja, ihan vaan että pääsee jonkin liki tyhjänpäiväisen uutisen lukemaan. Noh, ei muuta kuin onnea valitulla tiedotuslinjalla.

----------


## Jim717

Ehkä turha käyttää Lotan ketjua tähän FB-keskusteluun, mutta FB:ssä on paljon erilaisia yleisiä sivustoja esimerkiksi tapahtumille, kuten Lotan tapauksessa tai vaikka juoksutapahtumille. Tai vaikka Latutilanne, josta näkee tuoreet hiihtolatujen kunnot talvella

Itse en profiiliani päivittele vaan tunnukset FB:n on noiden FB:ssä olevien useiden yleisten sivustojen vuoksi. Moni käyttää tietojen julkaisuun FB:tä, niin ei tarvitse ylläpitää webbisivuja joka on paljon hankalampaa

----------


## ajelee

Niin, ja facebookissa on paljon sivuja ja tiedotusta joita voi lukea ilman minkäänlaisia facebook tunnuksia ja kirjautumisia. Siitä kai tässä oli kysymys, että miksi nuo sivut eivät ole siellä ns. avoimella puolella.

----------


## VPR

Kyseessä on kilpailun tapahtuma. Facebook haluaa painostaa kaikkia liittymään jäseniksi minkä vuoksi tapahtumista voi nähdä kirjautumatta vain perustiedot. Ei siis esimerkiksi muiden kirjoittamia kommentteja jollaiseen Tuomas linkkasi. Tähän ei voi vaikuttaa mistään asetuksista.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

https://www.satakunnankansa.fi/a/832...=1528802518750

----------


## häggens

TIEDOTE 23.6.2019

Lotta Lepistö lääkärin määräämälle kilpailutauolle
Trek-Segafredossa ammattilaisena ajava Lotta Lepistö on sairauden vuoksi lääkärin määräämällä kilpailutauolla heinäkuun loppuun asti. Näin ollen Lepistöltä jäi väliin mm. Minskissä ajettu European Games sekä myös tulevan viikonlopun maantiepyöräilyn SM-kisat, joissa hän olisi puolustanut mestaruutta sekä aika-ajossa että maantiellä. Tokion olympiapaikan Lepistö on käytännössä jo varmistanut Suomelle kilpailutauosta huolimatta.

----------


## häggens

Rajut vatsavaivat pakottivat Suomen pyöräilytähden kilpailutauolle – perhe ja urheilupsykologi auttoivat Lotta Lepistöä:  "Voisitko antaa itsellesi armoa?"

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-10872148

----------


## kervelo

Lotta jättää MM-kisat väliin:
https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-2000006229526.html

----------


## Jabadabado

Harmillista että myös MM jää väliin mutta tämä kausi on ollut niin rikkonainen ettei tuo nyt sinällään iso yllätys ole. Nuo puheet loppuun palamisesta on aina pikkasen vaarallisia, jos on vedetty liian kovaa niin siitä toipumisessa voi mennä valitettavan pitkään, toivotaan että tuohon ollaan herätty tarpeeksi aikaisin ja tilanne olisi hallinnassa siten että ensi kauteen pääsee liikkeelle täysipainoisesti.

----------


## TunkkiPuolikas

Onhan se osaksi ainakin totta. Ylikunnossa on kahdeksan eri kohtaa jotka tahtoo tulla. Fyysisistä psyykkisiin. Tässä on nyt kuitenkin aikaa rakentaa uusia pohjia.

----------


## kervelo

> Onhan se osaksi ainakin totta. Ylikunnossa on kahdeksan eri kohtaa jotka tahtoo tulla. Fyysisistä psyykkisiin. Tässä on nyt kuitenkin aikaa rakentaa uusia pohjia.



CX tuntui kulkevan Keravalla hienosti. Harmittava rengasrikko kuitenkin pilasi kisan.

----------


## moukari

Suomen naisille olympiapaikka Lotan olympiarankingin myötä. Hieno homma! https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-11035604

----------


## Laroute

Paljon onnea tuoreelle avioparille! https://www.iltalehti.fi/muutlajit/a...b-46240816e6fe

----------


## Fjälle

Onnea Myös TunkkiPuolikkaalle

----------


## Jabadabado

Jees onnittelut tuoreelle avioparille on paikallaan. Oisko samalla paikallaan vaihtaa ketjun otsikkoa kun Lotta kulkee nykyään siis Lotta Henttala nimellä ei enää Lepistönä. Ja onnitellaan samalla myös Lotan isää kun hän täällä vaikuttaa.

----------


## pätkä

Ylläpito voisi päivittää topicin otsikon.

Lotta toiseksi Australiassa.

https://www.hs.fi/urheilu/art-200000...75913c5f77bbdc

----------


## Munarello

^Lotta ajoi tuon ansiosta tokan etapin pistekilpailun johtajan paidassa. Etapilla oli vähän enemmän mäkeä joten ei mennyt ihan yhtä komeasti, mutta on silti jaetulla toisella sijalla pistekilpailussa.

----------


## Munarello

Tänään oli hatkapäivä. Ei mennyt maaliin asti, mutta pistekisassa neljäntenä. Trekkitiimin Ruth Winder johtaa kokonaiskilpailua ennen viimeistä etappia.

----------


## Sanna04

https://twitter.com/TrekSegafredo/st...012628994?s=19

Viimeisellä korttelietapilla tiukkaa taistoa kiripisteistä, hatka meni maaliin vain vähän ennen pääjoukkoa, mutta Winder piti johtajan paidan. Kausi avattu Trekin naisilta ihan komeasti! 

Lähetetty minun MAR-LX1A laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Paolo

Lotta tänään 7. Omloop van het Hageland - kisassa. 
Mukana myös Laura Vainionpää ja Antonia Gröndahl.

https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...1BbA21UhkAh07E

----------


## Sanna04

Onko kellään tietoa koska Lotta mahtaa jatkaa kisakauttaan? Ei ollu Plouay GP:ssä eikä tänään La Coursessa. 

Lähetetty minun MAR-LX1A laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## epuli

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-11572507
Suosittelen lukemaan tämä artikkelin

----------


## Firlefanz

Hakematta tulee mieleen toinen menestynyt ja myös vuonna 2016 maailman ehdottomalle huipulle noussut urheilija, maastopyöräilyn olympiavoittaja Jenny Rissveds, joka joutui jäämään tauolle ja palasi kilpailemaan kahden vuoden kuluttua.

----------


## Fuuga

> https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-11572507
> Suosittelen lukemaan tämä artikkelin



Erinomainen artikkeli ja pisteet Lotalle, että rehellisesti avautuu asioista, jotka ovat äärimmäisen vaikeita.

----------


## HXX1100H

Luin juuri kyseisen artikkelin ja hattua nostan Lotan rehellisestä "avautumisesta" .

----------


## Laroute

Oikein paljon tsemppiä Lotalle!

----------


## Paolo

Kaikkea parasta Lotalle.
Ja aikaa toipua.

----------


## Teemu H

Tsemppiä Lotalle ja perheelle! 
Menestystä on tullut jo hienosti. Jos uran jatko tuntuu hyvältä, niin sinne vain, mutta kyllä tuollaisilla meriiteillä voi ylpeänä katsella taaksepäinkin. Itse en tietenkään ymmärrä urheilijan elämästä maailman huipulla yhtään mitään, mutta fanina näkisin mielelläni Lotan vielä kirikamppailuissa mukana  :Nolous:

----------


## Kampinalle

Upea artikkeli!

----------


## UKP

"Syyskuun alussa Lotta ja Joonas Henttalan kotona oli käymässä Lotan isoisä.– Hän sanoi, että me emme saa missään nimessä perustaa nyt perhettä ja hankkia lapsia. Että minun on voitettava ensin heille maailmanmestaruus, Henttala kertoo."

Miten tää nyt pitäs ymmärtää? Vitsinä vai vakavasti?

----------


## tempokisu

Luin artikkelin...
Kun parhaansa yrittää ja pettyy, ja sitten vielä että muka ei riitä... Hieno ura mun mielestä ollut jo tähänkin asti, toivotan kaikkea hyvää ja tsemiä, pyöräily-uralla ja elämässä  :Hymy: 

^ niinpä. MM-pronssi oli jo kova saavutus, en silloin edes ymmärtänyt että Lotta on NIIN kova.

----------


## kauris

Hyvä kisu. Pelkäsin kun näin että olit jotain kirjoittanut että mitä siellä on tullut avauduttua mutta yllätyin positiivisesti kun kirjoituksesi olikin tsemppaava ja kannustava! 

Ja itse otsikon sankarille tietty hyvää jatkoa ja menestystä (siis ei niin että pitäisi menestyä kehenkään toiseen verrattuna!) elämään kaikin puolin oli se sitten kilpaurheilua, perhe-elämää tai mitä vain. 
Aika paha kyllä jos ja kun osaltaan syy uupumukseen ja masennukseen on myös se, että omat vanhemmat tai isovanhemmat "pakottavat" yrittämään liikaa ja luovat ilmapiiriä ettei mikään riitä. Välillä lasten / teinien vanhempana itsekin miettii asetetaanko liikaa paineita esim koulun tms. suhteen. Toisaalta välillä toisinkin päin mietin että olenko liian lepsu kun en jaksa teinien ruudulla istumiseen puuttua koko aikaa. Mutta kun ne kaveritkin saa kierre... 
Pitäisi olla ymmärtävä ja kannustava mutta ei liian  :Hymy:

----------


## tempokisu

> "Syyskuun alussa Lotta ja Joonas Henttalan kotona oli käymässä Lotan isoisä.– Hän sanoi, että me emme saa missään nimessä perustaa nyt perhettä ja hankkia lapsia. Että minun on voitettava ensin heille maailmanmestaruus, Henttala kertoo."
> 
> Miten tää nyt pitäs ymmärtää? Vitsinä vai vakavasti?



Siis mä mietin tätä koko kotimatkan ajan. Eihän tuo nyt mikään vitsi ollut, vaan selkeesti isoisä luottaa Lottaan ja toi on kyllä ihan järkevä neuvo. Ehkä aika suoraan sanottu, mutta mitäs sitä kiertelemään. Eikä se mestaruus nyt mikään mahdoton asia ole.

Hei ei kukaan urheile sillä tietyllä tasolla kuin omasta intohimostaan, ja tottakai kisoihin lähdetään menestymään ja voittamaan. On sitä itekin kuullu että vanhemmat pakottaa - vanhemmat päinvastoin yritti toppuutella....
Ammattilaisurheilu on varmana kovaa ja stressaavaa, kun kilpaurheilu on sitä muutenkin.Ihan eri asia jos se on myös työ, kuin että harrastus vaan. 

Mutta jos nyt on Lotalla välivuoden aika niin sitten on, voi tehdä hyvääkin.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> "... minun on voitettava ensin heille maailmanmestaruus, Henttala kertoo."
> 
> ?



Heille? Aika hurjaa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ElBike

Näitä on nähty elämän aikana paljon. Toisaalta oma pyöräilyyn aktivoituminen tapahtui täysin omasta tahdosta ja vanhempani oli mukana tasan 2 kilpailussa elämäni aikana. Joskus olin kateellinen kavereille ettei vanhempiani kiinnostanut pyöräily lainkaan. Sentään pyynnöstä heitti pari satasta kisareissulle että sain maksettua kavereille kyytikulut ja majoituksen yms. Olen ikuisesti kiitollinen eräälle kaverille joka jaksoi kuljettaa mukana ja jonka kanssa käytiin kymmeniä ja taas kymmeniä kilpailuja. Olen yrittänyt maksaa näitä velkoja takaisin aina kun mahdollista - auttamalla kaveria kun hänellä on ollut vaikeaa, kutsumalla jouluksi kylään, jne...

Olen nähnyt läheltä miten menestystä tulee hetki, sitten laji jää täysin. Pari kaveria lopetti heti kun täytti 18. Heillä harrastus loppui kuin seinään ja myöhemmin kuulin että oli perheessä vaadittu liikaa. Molemmat onneksi 10-vuoden sisään innostui pyöräilystä uudelleen ja kävi jopa kilpailuja - omasta tahdostaan. Rakkaudesta lajiin.

On haastavaa miettiä missä menee kannustamisen ja pakottamisen raja. Kun itsellä on lapsia niin huomaa että välillä motivaatio lähteä harrastuksiin on nolla. Kun olen "pakottanut" lähtemään treeneihin jollain verukkeella niin treenien jälkeen on vastassa iloinen nuorimies ja joskus jopa sanonut että "hyvä kun "pakokit" treeneihin, oli kivaa".  Ymmärrän että koulun jälkeen kun lysähtää sohvalle ja pelaa pleikkaa, on iso kynnys lähteä hikoilemaan.  En kuitenkaan halua olla vanhempi, jonka vuoksi lapsi harrastaa. Jossain vaiheessa, on annettava periksi ja lapsi saa itse päättää. Haastavaa on huomata mitä lapsi tekee itse ja mitä sen vuoksi että olettaa vanhempien haluavan. Jonkin verran koen toimivaksi sen että lapsi puhui 3 vuotta haluavansa harrastaa erästä mielestäni kallista lajia ja nyt vihdoin ostin välineet, mutta ehdoksi laitoin että tämän vuoden vielä käy toisen harrastuksen treeneissä. Tasapaino yksilö ja joukkuelajien välillä on hyvä säilyttää. Joukkuetreenit on mielestäni merkittävä satsaus loppuelämään ja pyrin hiljaisesti kannustamaan jatkamaan niitä niin pitkään kuin vain mahdollista. Valitettavasti en luota koulujärjestelmään vieläkään siinä että se pystyisi tarjoamaan lapsille tasapainoisen ja kiusaamisvapaan ympäristön. Urheilu ja siellä koetut onnistumiset antoivat itselleni eväät selviytyä läpi kouluhelvetin joten uskon että lapsillenikin on hyvä toimia jossain yhteisössä koulun ulkopuolella jossa kokee olevansa hyvä ja josta saa voimaa siinä vaiheessa jos koulussa aletaan alistaa ja kiusata.

Itselleni urheilu oli keino selvitä masennuksesta. Se oli joskus jopa avain menestykseen kun millään ei ollut väliä, ei pelottanut vetää loppukirissä joukon keskellä itsestään kaikkea irti. Mutta jos pyöräilee, menestyy ja masentuu. Se on haastava yhtälö. Mitä voisin Lotalle neuvoa? Ehkä sen että kaikella on aikansa ja lapsi muuttaa elämän tärkeysarvot täysin ympäri. Ukki on ollut siinä oikeassa että jos kotona odottaa pieni taapero, on haastava lähteä joka päivä treeneihin, on haastava vetää kiriä ison massan keskellä. Mutta toisaalta, jotkut ei saa lapsia vaikka haluaisi. Ei lasten hankkimista voi liikaa suunnitella. Ehkä kannattaisi silti katsoa pari vuotta ja kokeilla vielä mihin pyöräilyssä ylettää. Se saattaa olla omalle lapsellekin tärkeää kun hän tajuaa jossain vaiheessa mitä äiti on elämässään oikein saavuttanutkaan. Itsellekin oli tärkeitä asioita mitä isä kertoi nuoruudessaan tehneensä. Sinne samaan itsekin tähtäsin - ja vähän ohikin vielä. Lotta, aja yksi kausi omaksi iloksesi. Päätä että ei ole pakko menestyä vaan aja kisat nautiskellen, katsele maisemia ja jos tulee fiilis että kulkee, vedä pari spurttia. Asennoidu että kausi on viimeinen, mutta älä kerro sitä kaikille. Haistele kisatunnelmaa vielä, ota siitä parhaat palat irti ja fiilistele. Sen jälkeen on hyvä lopettaa.

----------


## Merckx

> Siis mä mietin tätä koko kotimatkan ajan. Eihän tuo nyt mikään vitsi ollut, vaan selkeesti isoisä luottaa Lottaan ja toi on kyllä ihan järkevä neuvo. Ehkä aika suoraan sanottu, mutta mitäs sitä kiertelemään.



Olen täysin eri mieltä. Mielestäni tämä isoisän asenne kuvaa hyvin mistä isä-Jyrki on oppinsa saanut ja kurjimus jatkunut sitten eteenpäin. Isoisän kannanotto ei ollut mitenkään järkevä neuvo. Olisi ollut parempi kun ei olisi ottanut kantaa lastentekoon ja vaatinut maailmanmestaruutta. Kova asia ollut tuokin Lotalle.

----------


## Jabadabado

Myös täältä isosti tsemppiä Lotalle ja hienoja hetkiä olet tarjonnut näin fanin silmissä tuli sitä menestystä lisää tai ei, tärkeintä on löytää tasapaino oman tekemisen kanssa ja tehdä sitä mikä itsestä tuntuu hyvältä ja oppia olemaan armollinen itselle ja omille vaatimuksille.

Lotalta rohkea avautuminen tosiaan omasta tilanteesta ja minkälaisten ongelmien kanssa on paininut ja painii.

----------


## 90kg

Oli mennyt ohi miksi Lotta ei ole kisoissa. Ja nyt osui tuo YLE:n kirjoitus silmiinkin. Ihan turhaan Lotta hakee että olisiko itsessä vikaa kun ei jaksa. Olen nähnyt sen muualla. Alalla jossa mitataan ihmisen hyvyyttä ulkoisesti ammattitaidottomat vallankäyttäjät voivat saada karseata jälkeä aikaan. "Aloin pelkäämään hänen yhteydenottojaan, että mitä sieltä seuraavaksi tulisi" 

Toivottavasti Lotta löytää kadonneen ilon.

----------


## Petteri Ellilä

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-11818764

"Vuodesta 2014 ammattilaisena ajanut Suomen ykköspyöräilijä *Lotta Henttala*  on ryhtynyt auttamaan lajin lahjakkuuksia kehittymään kansainväliselle  tasolle. Henttala perusti marraskuussa nimeään kantavan kehitystiimin  nuorille suomalaisille naispyöräilijöille. "

----------


## Kampinalle

Lotasta mukava juttu Etelä-Suomen Sanomissa (saattaa löytyä muistakin Keskisuomalainen-konsernin aviiseista). Teemana ruoka ja kokkaaminen. Asuu Joonaksen kanssa nyt Gironassa ja treenaa, sanoo voivansa hyvin "Nyt olen päässyt jo yli ja teen niitä asioita, joista tykkään.  Virheistä oppii, ja nyt osaan pysähtyä ajoissa, Henttala tiivistää  tuntojaan."

Juttu maksumuurin takana, mutta tässä linkki kuitenkin: https://www.ess.fi/uutissuomalainen/3991858

----------


## rjr

lauantai 17.4.
15.15 Flinkkilä & Kellomäki
"Niin kauan meillä rakastetaan kun pyörä kulkee". Ammattipyöräilijä Lotta Henttala toipuu masennuksesta ja pohtii kilpaileeko isän vai itsensä takia. Anne Flinkkilän vieraana myös isä Jyrki Lepistö. HD ohjelmatekstitys (suomi) 49 min

----------


## tempokisu

^ juuri katselin/kuuntelin. Ja tuossa jo postasinkin että yllätti täysin että Tunkkipuolikas on tuossa, olin ihan että eri näköinen...mutta muuten olen saanut Tunkista aivan saman kuvan kuin mitä Lotta on haastatteluissa tuonut ilmi. 
Ehdottomasti asioita pitää tehdä itsensä ja oman hyvinvoinnin takia, ei kenenkään muun, ja tämä pätee myös vaikka sairaudesta toipumiseen; ei toivu jos aattelee että no, kun kerta äiti niin kovasti haluaa. 

Ja kuten toisaalla sanoinkin, ei kukaan ajatellut että turha sinne olympialaisiin on lähettää....hyvä että näkyi suomalaisvärejä, ja taannoin luin että näkyy ensi olympialaisissakin, täältä tulee kannustusta ja seuraan kisoja ( jos oon hereillä). Tsemiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Kampinalle

Lotta ehdokkaaksi Tuusulan kunnanvaltuustoon, puolue Kokoomus.

https://www.satakunnankansa.fi/urhei...007942766.html

----------


## Sanna04

Lotta avasi kisakautensa Ceratizit-WNT Pro Cyclingin paidassa 16.5. Espanjassa GP Ciudad de Eibarissa (tulokset: https://www.procyclingstats.com/race...-de-eibar/2021 ) Tänään alkaa neljäpäiväinen etappiajo Vuelta a Burgos Feminas, jossa Lotta myös mukana.

----------


## Munarello

Minä en oikeastaan ymmärrä, miksi Lotta on ehdolla. Hakemassa ääniä puolueelle? Ammattipyöräilijä ei varmaan kovin säännöllisesti ehdi Tuusulaan äänestelemään "jostain linnunpönttöjen sijoittamisista.."

----------


## Munarello

Meinaat että ammattipoliitikoksi urheilu-uran jälkeen? Siitä vaan, mutta tällä hetkellä Lotalla on ammattilaissopimus Ceratizit-wnt:n kanssa. Itse olisin kuvitellut, että silloin tehdään sataprosenttisesti hommia fillarin kuljettamiseen eikä mihinkään muuhun.

https://www.ceratizit-wnt-pro-cyclin...lotta-henttala

----------


## Ari Fill

> Minä en oikeastaan ymmärrä, miksi Lotta on ehdolla. Hakemassa ääniä puolueelle? Ammattipyöräilijä ei varmaan kovin säännöllisesti ehdi Tuusulaan äänestelemään "jostain linnunpönttöjen sijoittamisista.."



Johtuuko ymmärryksen puute mahdollisesti Lotan puolueen valinnasta? 

Puolueethan hakevat mielessään julkisuudesta tunnettuja henkilöitä, joten varmasti ottivat mielellään ehdokkaaksi.

----------


## Ari Fill

> Meinaat että ammattipoliitikoksi urheilu-uran jälkeen? Siitä vaan, mutta tällä hetkellä Lotalla on ammattilaissopimus Ceratizit-wnt:n kanssa. Itse olisin kuvitellut, että silloin tehdään sataprosenttisesti hommia fillarin kuljettamiseen eikä mihinkään muuhun.
> 
> https://www.ceratizit-wnt-pro-cyclin...lotta-henttala



Tämä sama asia tuli esille myös tuolla toisessa topikissa, siten, että eikö esimerkiksi Sanna Marinin pitäisi tehdä sataprosenttisesti hommia Suomen pääministerinä, eikä Tampereen valtuustossa?

----------


## kaakku

Mikä noita urheilijoita oikein vetää kokoomukseen? yäk.

----------


## Merckx

> Mikä noita urheilijoita oikein vetää kokoomukseen? yäk.



Onneksi ei SDP, Vihreät tai vasemmistoliitto!!!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Munarello

> Johtuuko ymmärryksen puute mahdollisesti Lotan puolueen valinnasta? 
> 
> Puolueethan hakevat mielessään julkisuudesta tunnettuja henkilöitä, joten varmasti ottivat mielellään ehdokkaaksi.



Ei ole kyse puolueen valinnasta eikä ole yhtään mitenkään poliittinen kysymys. En vaan ymmärrä, miten joku säännöllisesti ympäri maailmaa reissaava ihminen pystyisi järkevästi edustaa jossain kuntavaltuustossa. Mutta Ari Fill varmaan sen kohta selittää?

----------


## kmruuska

> Tämä sama asia tuli esille myös tuolla toisessa topikissa, siten, että eikö esimerkiksi Sanna Marinin pitäisi tehdä sataprosenttisesti hommia Suomen pääministerinä, eikä Tampereen valtuustossa?



Onko tässä semmoinen logiikka että valtuustoihin tulisi hakea ainoastaan työttömien ja eläkeläisten?

----------


## Ari Fill

> Ei ole kyse puolueen valinnasta eikä ole yhtään mitenkään poliittinen kysymys. En vaan ymmärrä, miten joku säännöllisesti ympäri maailmaa reissaava ihminen pystyisi järkevästi edustaa jossain kuntavaltuustossa. Mutta Ari Fill varmaan sen kohta selittää?



Tässä yksi malli, miten tämä edustus järkevästi onnistuisi

"Kunnat voivat aiempaa enemmän pitää kokouksia myös sähköisin välinein. Kuntalaki (410/2015)external link antaa  laajat mahdollisuudet paikasta riippumattomalle  päätöksenteolle. Toimielinten kokouksia voidaan pitää myös sähköisin  välinein. Tällöin esimerkiksi tartuntalain mukaisessa karanteenissakin  olevat voisivat osallistua kokouksiin. 

 Kuntalain 99 §:n mukaan sähköisen kokouksen edellytyksenä on, että  läsnä oleviksi todetut ovat keskenään yhdenvertaisessa näkö- ja  ääniyhteydessä. Laki ei vaadi edes sitä, että puheenjohtaja ja sihteeri  osallistuvat kokoukseen samassa paikassa. Käytännön syistä se on  kuitenkin tarkoituksenmukaista."

Toinen asia on se, että näitä järkevästi valtuuston kokouksiin osallistuvia on valitettavan vähän, joten Henttala ei olisi poikkeus.
Järkevällä osallistumisella tarkoitan tässä a) ylipäätään kokoukseen osallistumista b) kokoukseen osallistumista _muutoin kuin_ täysin passiivisena tai osallistumista vain omaa etua ajaen.

----------


## Ari Fill

> Onko tässä semmoinen logiikka että valtuustoihin tulisi hakea ainoastaan työttömien ja eläkeläisten?



Ei ole. Pointti on se, että mielestäni esimerkiksi ministereiden ei pitäisi voida olla kunnallispolitiikassa mukana, koska heillä pitäisi olla tärkeämpääkin tekemistä. Lisäksi he ovat yleensä pelkkiä äänien kalastajia, eivätkä todellisuudessa osallistu kunnalliseen toimintaan, vaan vetävät jonkun muun ehdokkaan valtuustoon huomattavan pienellä äänimäärällä. Tätä asiaa on käsitelty Kunnallisvaalit-osiossa, joten ei tässä topikissa tämän enempää. Kiitos!

----------


## kmruuska

> Ei ole. Pointti on se, että mielestäni esimerkiksi ministereiden ei pitäisi voida olla kunnallispolitiikassa mukana, koska heillä pitäisi olla tärkeämpääkin tekemistä. Lisäksi he ovat yleensä pelkkiä äänien kalastajia, eivätkä todellisuudessa osallistu kunnalliseen toimintaan, vaan vetävät jonkun muun ehdokkaan valtuustoon huomattavan pienellä äänimäärällä. Tätä asiaa on käsitelty Kunnallisvaalit-osiossa, joten ei tässä topikissa tämän enempää. Kiitos!



No sen verran nyt kuitenkin vielä että minusta sen päättäminen ketä valtuustoon valitaan kuuluu äänestäjille. Jos äänestäjät haluavat äänestää ministeriä tai ammattipyöräilijää niin heillä pitää olla siihen oikeus. Menisi täysin absurdiksi yrittää määritellä mitä duuneja tekevät eivät ole liian kiireisiä valtuustoon.

----------


## PeeHoo

Rouleur-lehdessä on Lotasta neljän sivun juttu. Tekstiä on kyllä aika vähän. Lehti on muttenkin hieno!

----------


## Hower

^
Älyttömän hienot kuvat!
edit:
Tuon lehden voisi tilata ihan vaan graafisen asun ja kuvien perusteella...
https://www.google.com/search?q=roul...h=587&biw=1280

----------


## rjr

Ei siis nähdä Lottaa Tokiossa: https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-12009993

----------


## tempokisu

Niin, harmi juttu tässä urheilua seuraavan kannalta... mutta toisaalta - ja anteeksi, olympialaisiin olisi ehkä vaadittu alle kovia kv kisoja ja menestystäkin niissä. Koska Lotta viimeksi kisaili? Jos oikein kovasti tahtoo jotain niin ....ehkä Lotta ei ihan viimesen päälle edes halunnu koko olympialaisiin, ja kyllä senkin ymmärtää. 

Lotta saavutti jo tosi paljon pyöräilyssä, ja jos nyt uusi elämäntilanne on se juttu niin hienoa ja toivotan kaikkea hyvää perheelle  :Hymy:

----------


## Fjälle

En osaa näköjään onnitella sydämen kera. Onnea molemmille ????
Tunkille kanssa ????

Olen mä niin taitava ;(

----------


## kallam

Onnittelut tulevasta peheenlisäyksestä.

Kuka lähetetään kisoihin vai aijotaanko Suomen maapaikka jättää käyttämättä?

----------


## Sanna04

> Kuka lähetetään kisoihin vai aijotaanko Suomen maapaikka jättää käyttämättä?



Tokion maantieajon lähtölistat

Ei näy suomalaisia listoilla.

----------


## AnttiWalker

Tehtiin Lotan, Ida Stenin ja Aino Hämäläisen kanssa haastis kauden alla, kun Lotta ja Aino oli Espanjassa leirillä. Aiheena siis tämä Henttala Development Team. Kiva nähdä miten paljon voittoja tiimi on kerännyt kesän aikana.

Katso video täältä.

----------


## Köfte

Lotta ja Joonas ovat kuitenkinvanhempia, onnittelut perheelle.

----------


## huotah

Lotta Henttala palaa ammattilaiskisoihin AG Insurance-NXTG -tallissa.

https://cyclingtips.com/2022/09/new-mum-lotta-henttala-is-coming-back-to-pro-racing/





> Former Finnish national champion – and Gent-Wevelgem and Vårgårda winner – Lotta Henttala (née Lepistö), is returning to the pro peloton after a break from racing. She became a mum to son Olavi in January 2022 and has now signed with AG Insurance-NXTG for 2023, with the 2024 Paris Olympics on her mind.

----------


## moukari

> Lotta Henttala palaa ammattilaiskisoihin AG Insurance-NXTG -tallissa.
> 
> https://cyclingtips.com/2022/09/new-mum-lotta-henttala-is-coming-back-to-pro-racing/



Hyvin kirjoitettu juttu ja hienoa, että intoa riittää palata kisoihin. Nopeasti se kunto palaa aiemmalle tasolle ja nyt on ollut mahdollisuus antaa keholle sekä pääkopalle aikaa palautua.

----------

